#ubuntu-beginners 2010-04-05
<Viking1488> how do i configure Gnome ppp to be able to use netzero dial up?
<mongoosedog> hey guys got no sound with firefox, any help?
<paultag_> nhandler: poke
<nhasian> hello paultag_
<paultag_> hey nhasian :)
<kaideane> What is the Ubuntu equivalent to Adobe Illustrator?
<Silver_Fox_> Inkscape kaideane
<kaideane> Thank you Silver Fox
<Silver_Fox_> Pleasure
<crofalcon> hi
<crofalcon> can anyone help me with TS3 installation please
<crofalcon> got the file from teamspeak site
<crofalcon> did chmod -x ts3install.run
<crofalcon> and then sudo ts3install.run
<crofalcon> says it finished installing, but isn't showing up anywhere
<crofalcon> anyone please ?
<crofalcon> sudo apt-get remove teamspeak-client
<crofalcon> ops
<crofalcon> anyone here ?
<duanedesign> hello crofalcon
<crofalcon> hello
<duanedesign> crofalcon: you installed teamspeak but cant find it in the menus?
<crofalcon> yeah
<crofalcon> seems so
<ShadowKnight> Hi, i was wondering how you can get ubuntu remix on the netbook. i have been trying and cant get it to work
<stlsaint> ShadowKnight: you mean ubuntu netboot remix? (UNR)
<ShadowKnight> stlsaint: yes thats the one, i have it set up in a jumpdrive through the unetboot program
<stlsaint> ShadowKnight: your trying to make a persisten usb install?
<ShadowKnight> stlsaint: no im trying to do a dual boot on the netbook because it came with windows 7 starter and it isnt the best thing in the world...
<stlsaint> ShadowKnight: so you used unetboot in to put remix on the usb drive to do a dual boot, what do you mean that it isnt working?
<ShadowKnight> stlsaint: yes thats what i did, but i cant get it to show up in the restart process is there anything im missing to do?
<stlsaint> ShadowKnight: are you able to boot into the usb?
<ShadowKnight> no like i press F10 and only something about my harddrive comes up and pressing F8 doesnt really help me either in being able to open it
<stlsaint> ShadowKnight: have you enabled usb booting in your bios?
<ShadowKnight> stlsaint: if it helps its an asus 1005PEB
<ShadowKnight> it should be i have double checked but let me check again lol
<ShadowKnight> stlsaint:
<ShadowKnight> okay in boot device priority its number 2
<ShadowKnight> it is number 2 also in the 2nd "hard disk drive"
<ShadowKnight> quiet boot is enabled
<ShadowKnight> boot booster is enabled
<ShadowKnight> but the only thing disabled is onboard lan boot rom
<stlsaint> you can try making it number 1 for now
<ShadowKnight> okay in the device priority?
<ShadowKnight> or the hard disk drive?
<stlsaint> ShadowKnight: if you are unable to boot with the usb at number one than something went wrong in the setup of the iso to the usb
<stlsaint> ShadowKnight: yes in the priority
<ShadowKnight> okay then thanks, if it doesnt boot then ill just redo the unetboot. thanks ill try that right now
<stlsaint> kk
<ShadowKnight> okay i press F10 and nothing really pops up just about windows 7 booting
<ShadowKnight> is there something im doing wrong? o_O
<stlsaint> ShadowKnight: sorry..went away for bit...
<ShadowKnight> stlsaint: its okay im trying to see what im doing wrong here lol
<stlsaint> did you change anything in bios?
<stlsaint> ShadowKnight: ^^
<ShadowKnight> yea i changed the usb thing of the priority, i was thinking of changing the hard drive too because the usb is number 2 there as well.
<stlsaint> if you change booting order and it still didnt boot into usb than that confirms that you must redo that usb with unetbootin
<ShadowKnight> hmmm okay then imma go do that, ill be back soon. thanks stlsaint
<ShadowKnight> hey, i was wondering. okay i got ubuntu and i like it but i want to know what else i can do on it and the most useful programs it has as well as just overall knowledge that i should have while using it. im using this to replace my windows 7 ultimate edition. i know i have come on this to ask a lot of questions but i am very interested in this OS.
<lukjad007> shredder12 Hi
<ghostofmybrain_> How can I burn files to a disc using the command line?
<lukjad007> ghostofmybrain_ here's an interesting link: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialCDBurn.html
<ghostofmybrain_> cool, tahnk you
<lukjad007> :)
<tronyx_K> uhhhhh
<tronyx_K> did i get k-lined?
<tronyx_K> and if so does any7one know why?
<swoody> tronyx_K: it looks like it :/ I have no idea why though. Did you tick off nhandler ? ;)
<tronyx_K> i didn't do anything
<tronyx_K> i wasn't even logged into my shell box until this morning, just left my irssi in screen, as usual
<tronyx_K> i got on just now and i saw that all my freenode channels showed me as k-lined
<tronyx_K> (13:33) [freenode] You are banned from this server- Spam is off topic on            freenode
<swoody> that's pretty odd, there was some spammers coming through #ubuntu, maybe they got you by mistake?
<tronyx> ok......
<swoody> what was it?
<tronyx_K> idk
<tronyx_K> i wonder if someone on my host was dicking around and got the hostname k-lined
<swoody> could be
<tronyx_K> alright
<tronyx_K> well, back to work
<swoody> :)
<tronyx_K> any news on the job btw swoody ?
<swoody> tronyx_K: not yet, waiting to hear back from them now :)
<swoody> fingers still crossed
<tronyx_K> cool
<tronyx_K> keep me posted
<tronyx_K> later steve
<swoody> tronyx: will do. ttyl :)
<pedro3005> a
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-04-06
<pedro3005> hello MadameTock
<MadameTock> Hello pedro3005
<pedro3005> MadameTock, how are you?
<MadameTock> pedro3005, I am pretty good, finishing up some work
<MadameTock> How about you
<MadameTock> ?
<pedro3005> MadameTock, also fine. playing a bit of guitar, although I suck at it
<MadameTock> pedro3005, It is always good to do something you like, even if you think you suck. You are enjoying yourself!
<pedro3005> MadameTock, :)
<MadameTock> pedro3005, A person should try to have as many enjoyable and happy moments as possible.
<pedro3005> MadameTock, indeed, the best we could do in this crazy life
<pedro3005> Nothing else makes sense
<MadameTock> Thats right. Live on in spite of the absurd.
<MadameTock> My foot has stopped swelling! XD
<pedro3005> MadameTock, that is good
<paultag> nhandler, http://keyserver.noreply.org/pks/lookup?op=vindex&fingerprint=on&search=0xF7EBEE8EB7982329
<paultag> nhandler, mako + spang
<paultag> nhandler, btw we got drunk and they are awesome :)
<nhandler> paultag: Congrats. I'm super jealous
<paultag> nhandler, thanks. They rock so much :)
<paultag> nhandler, I am totally hanging out with them again ( and again )
<nhandler> paultag: Going to apply to be a DM (or DD) now ?
<paultag> nhandler, yeah :)
<paultag> nhandler, I think I am going to do DD. They convinced me
<paultag> nhandler, there were 7 of us there, and all of us maintained 2+ packages in Debian
<nhandler> paultag: Good luck. It is a long process
<paultag> nhandler, Humm.
<paultag> nhandler, I don't know what to do just yet
<paultag> nhandler, going to wait it out whilst I await a testimonial :)
<paultag> nhandler, that and some swag arrived today. I have me a T-Shirt, Mug, Pin, and Sweatshirt
<paultag> so kickass.
<nhandler> paultag: With the new or old artwork?
<paultag> nhandler, old! :)
<paultag> nhandler, I wanted some stuff with old logo-ige before I get some new stuff :)
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<Akos> hi Silver_Fox_ (:
<Silver_Fox_> Hello Akos
<Silver_Fox_> Are you well friend ?
<Akos> thank you for asking, yes i am, planning a trip home to Transylvania for this weekend (:
<Silver_Fox_> That sounds good Akos ,  seeing family and friends ?
<Akos> Silver_Fox_: yes, i haven't been home since August, so i miss everyone. And how are you? (:
<Silver_Fox_> I understand missing home.  I have not been to my home country for a few years.   I am okay thank you for inquiring,  I am currently sifting through my inbox.  It seems having 4 days off generates a lot of unread email.
<Akos> wow
<Akos> Silver_Fox_: where is your home countrY?
<Silver_Fox_> Scotland
<rye> Hello, I am trying to do some basic lxc with lxc-sshd and it looks like I can't get through after "lxc_start - '/sbin/init' started with pid '19538'" ... lxc_error - child <19538> ended on error (255)
<rye> 255 is returned no matter what command is being executed leaving me with the thought that it cannot find them at all
<rye> complete output is here - http://paste.ubuntu.com/410012/
<shahan> hi all
<shahan> I want a Download Manager for ubuntu 9.04
<shahan> good 3rd party Download Manager with a GUI
<shahan> any body have any idea?
<pedro3005> shahan, hm, don't know any, but searching a bit has come up with Gwget
<shahan> pedro3005: have u used it?
<pedro3005> shahan, no
<shahan> pedro3005: I am a new user :)
<shahan> pedro3005: ok... I am looking for a good first person shooting game
<pedro3005> shahan, you can go to Applications > Add/Remove and just search for things
<shahan> pedro3005: have u any idea?
<pedro3005> shahan, there are a lot... I play Sauerbraten and I like it. There are others such as Urban Terror...
<shahan> pedro3005:  Sauerbraten!!! wherer I will get it?
<pedro3005> shahan, you can find it on Add/Remove
<shahan> pedro3005: hmm
<shahan> pedro3005: tnx
<pedro3005> shahan, no problems :)
<shahan> pedro3005: I didn't get Urban Terror in addremove
<pedro3005> shahan, get it here http://www.urbanterror.info
<shahan> pedro3005: tnx
<shahan> ;ed
<shahan> pedro3005: its about 720 MB
<pedro3005> shahan, yes
<shahan> pedro3005: ok
<ShadowKnight> hey, i have a problem with my ubuntu netbook remix, it doesnt seem to connect to the internet very well and disconnects constantly. i cant even go into an update manager or software downloading (for pidgin)
<ShadowKnight> can anyone help me with that? or know where i can find info about that?
<Silver_Fox_> ShadowKnight,  Which netbook do you have?
<ShadowKnight> an Asus EEE PC 1005PEB
<Silver_Fox_> ShadowKnight,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks
<Silver_Fox_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks#Asus%20Eee%20PC%201005PEB
<ShadowKnight1> silver_fox:
<ShadowKnight1> oh okay then, those are the issues that come with it straight from installing UNR then? no ways around it?
<ShadowKnight1> cause from what i know my school doesnt have a WAP connection
<ShadowKnight1> so how can you fix the microphone on it? my screen also "blinks" is that normal?
<ShadowKnight> hey, i was wondering. in UNR is it normal for your netbook to have less battery in that partition rather than windows 7 starter? or am i doing something wrong?
<ShadowKnight> i have an asus 1005(i think) PEB
<wineman> how would you go about preventing something to load when you boot ubuntu?
<drubin> wineman: what somthing would that be?
<wineman> dvb tv tuner has a problem
<wineman> got to go for now
<Bodsda> wineman: does it run during the boot process or during the login process?
<paultag> duanedesign, hey are you here?
<paultag> duanedesign, I need some of your advice
<Bodsda> hey paultag - long time no speak
<paultag> Bodsda, :)
<paultag> Bodsda, how goes?
<Bodsda> paultag: goin well thanks - yourself?
<paultag> Bodsda, not too bad
<paultag> Bodsda, overwhelmed with work
<Bodsda> paultag: heh, always the way
<paultag> Bodsda, what's up with you?
<duanedesign> paultag: hell                  o
<paultag> duanedesign, challah
<paultag> duanedesign, I remember you were writing a tutor in python?
<duanedesign> paultag: yes
<paultag> duanedesign, did you ever do that in GTK, and have a VTE ?
<paultag> I think you were talking about that fur a while
<Bodsda> paultag: had a few days off - been working on OpenDungeons, and Cookie_Monster
<paultag> Bodsda, leet as hell
<Bodsda> paultag: have you seen the latest youtube vids for OD? They are looking sweet
<duanedesign> paultag: yes i madde mild progress on it. Didnt get the VTE functional
<paultag> Bodsda, hell yeah
<paultag> duanedesign, would you mind sending me your Glade code?
<paultag> duanedesign, ibuclaw and I are working on a VTE and I want to do it in Glade & GTK
<duanedesign> paultag: i got the VTE terminal emulator widget in Glade (If i remember correctly it wasnt there by default)
<paultag> duanedesign, Humm, cool. Thanks :)
<duanedesign> paultag: but other than getting it placed in the layout i didnt get much farther than that.
<paultag> duanedesign, kk, thanks :)
<duanedesign> paultag: you still want what i got?
<paultag> sure duanedesign :)
<duanedesign> paultag: ok i threw it up on my people.ubuntu.com/~duanedesign    its the folder cli.companion.GTK
<paultag> thanks duanedesign :0
<paultag> erm :) *
<rye> question about lxc - anybody succeeded in starting the container in lucid recently?
<paultag> ./bodhi_zazen --lxc | rye
<rye> bodhi_zazen, i came for a bit of wisdom from you... I have read http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/lxc-linux-containers/ but I am stuck with child <$PID> ended on error (255) for anything I try to start...
<paultag> rye, he will come back at some point. Stick around, bodhi_zazen knows his stuff ;)
<rye> paultag, thanks, I am sure he will say to do one simple command and it will all suddenly start... But I have no idea what would that simple command be
<paultag> rye, the guru works in mysterious ways
<chrisl41> hello all, first time on irc for me :-)
<man0riaX> Hey (:
<ZachK_> chrisl41: WELCOME THEN!!!!!!!!
<chrisl41> is this an appropriate place to ask about a level from pythonchallenge.com?
<ZachK_> chrisl41: yes
<paultag> ZachK_, no
<ZachK_> chrisl41: or you can ask in #ubuntu-beginners-dev
<paultag> There you are
<paultag> chrisl41, I'd be happy to help there :)
<paultag> chrisl41, /join #ubuntu-beginners-dev
<chrisl41> cool
<drewz7046> I have a question about home networking with the other computer using windows.  I'm not sure where to start.
<man0riaX> I suppose you'll need samba configured for this
<drewz7046> okay.  I'll try that.  If I can't figure it out, I'll be back.  Thanks!!
<man0riaX> I'm searching for an adequate description of how to set it up properly :D
<drewz7046> okay.  I'm installing samba now, so right now it's good.
<man0riaX> http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/08/howto-quickly-easily-setup-samba.html :o
<man0riaX> There was a GUI for it…I don't remember the name though
<drewz7046> Thank you so much!!  Appreciate the help!
<man0riaX> Check out this one:
<man0riaX> pyneighborhood
<drewz7046> all right, I'll get that one too.
<man0riaX> When I tried to establish a network connection between my compures I was doing well with that - I don't know if it helps you, but you can try it out. (:
<drewz7046> okay, I'm kind of used to setting up a network in windows, but this is all new to me.  I really need to know this stuff, so this is a start.  Thanks again.
<dofer49> hello out there, ocmp
<dofer49> complete*
<dofer49> beginner here and i need help
<pedro3005> hello dofer49
<dofer49> now I imagine the problem I am having is commonpace, so sorry if i sound like a broken record but:
<dofer49> function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file i get this when i try to open alsamixer
<dofer49> i got the alsa drivers from it's website to try and get sound
<dofer49> is the alsa mixer gone forever or is there a way to fix this?
<pedro3005> dofer49, i'm looking into it, but there probably is a way
<dofer49> ok thanks
<pedro3005> dofer49, are you able to boot older kernels?
<dofer49> any help will do
<dofer49> hmm
<dofer49> when i go into grub you mean?
<pedro3005> dofer49, yes
<dofer49> pedro3005, I think so,
<pedro3005> dofer49, try booting a different kernel and attempt to run alsamixer again
<dofer49> k
<dofer49> pedro2005, in the event that does not work?
<pedro3005> dofer49, come back
<dofer49> pedro3005, ok I will give that a try
<dofer49> pedro3005, I have rebooted and am going off of a different kernel
<dofer49> and I can run alsamixer
<pedro3005> dofer49, good. so run that kernel
<dofer49> ok
<dofer49> there is no sound
<pedro3005> dofer49, should there be?
<dofer49> pedro3005, well I tried to install the alsa drivers and all that with the directions from the site
<pedro3005> dofer49, ah, you shouldn't have to
<dofer49> pedro3005, so I didn't really need to go through all the steps posted on the alsa site? is there an easier way? There is no sound from the speakers or headphones
<pedro3005> dofer49, did you check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<dofer49> pedro3005, No I did not. I shall give it a read
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-04-07
<dofer49> pedro3005, on another note, what if I want to use the other kernel, am I now stuck using this one? How can I get alsamixer back on the other one?
<pedro3005> dofer49, wouldn't know exactly... try opening a thread on the forums
<Guest24431> I can't get my network printer (Brother MFC 495 CW) to print download drivers still nothing can someone help
<phillw> hi Guest24431, which version of ubuntu and are you running 64 bit or 32 bit ?
<Guest24431> 32
<phillw> ubuntu 9.10 ?
<Guest24431> yes
<phillw> the major hint seems to be follow the instructions EXACTLY, as in making sub-directories if they do not exit, this is a recent (live) thread of people who have it working --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1405723
<Guest24431> yes, I've tried that
<phillw> you have followed every step in that thread already ?
<Guest24431> the best I could--I'm a newbie
<phillw> So are they, 5 beans == five postings :-)
<phillw> Did you download the drivers from the Brother site? Follow the instructions exactly. Do you have error messages?
<phillw> http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/index.html
<phillw> use the DEB packages for the printer scanner etc., all of them.
<phillw> The thread is new enough for you to able to post to it & ask for assistance.
<Guest24431> i will try that thanks
<dofer49> pedro3005, remember what we were talking about earlier? Well after a restart, I went back into the kernel where alsamixer was not showing up
<dofer49> and not only is alsamixer back
<dofer49> but sound is here
<_paultag_> where did nose_pick go?
<_paultag_> he has the best real username EVER
<_paultag_> I used to use shazbot when I was a wee lad
<pedro3005> _paultag_, what's shazbot?
<_paultag_> pedro3005: a joke word :)
<pedro3005> _paultag_, I see
<nomnex> my 4 USB2 ports are recognized as USB1 port, any idea? There are a few threads on the Ubuntu forum, but no solution/answer
<nomnex> it is a notebook
<ShadowKnight> hi
<stlsaint> hey
<tenach> hello
<Raidsong> salutations
<ShadowKnight> i have been having problems with my asus eee pc 1005peb running unr, i have noticed that you cant even install pidgin and my display blinks a lot. is that normal for UNR?
<ducky> ShadowKnight, i have the same netbook
<ducky> and have had no issues
<ducky> what ealease are you using of UNR
<ducky> release*
<ShadowKnight> ducky, any suggestions on what to do? because it seems so weird. it even lasts less in ubuntu than in windows which i find really weird. im using 9.10 i think
<ducky> ok so i guess i should start with asking what it actually does
<ShadowKnight> ducky, first the display blinks a lot especially when i first start using the ubuntu partition. then it constantly disconnects at school and sometimes at home. theres also the battery issue which i dont think it could be because of ubuntu can it? and for some reason (i think it fixed) it didnt want to do the update manager. and of course i dont know if its because of unr but there are some things (pidgin especially) that 
<ducky> ShadowKnight, not sure on the first one. the second one you should use the backports for wifi
<ShadowKnight> which backports? how would i do that?
<ducky> third what is the issue with the battery?
<ducky> and waht is pidging doing/not doing
<ShadowKnight> idk to me at least on my big laptop the battery lasts longer on ubuntu than on windows 7 but on my netbook it lasts less by like an hour or two which i find weird.
<ShadowKnight> i cant get it to download basically
<ducky> ShadowKnight, you are running win 7 on the netbook right?
<ShadowKnight> yea its on my other partition. just like my laptop does
<ducky> on mine that is actually about what i see as well
<ducky> its because windows kinda lies
<ducky> i have been getting a pretty solid 6-8 hours shile using wifi most of the time
<ducky> that is in both
<ShadowKnight> hmmm okay then so windows stretches it? so i should go with the time that ubuntu says? i havent seen a problem with battery times in my ubuntu for laptop thats why i wasnt sure if it was a problem or not.
<ducky> yes actually windows shuts the cpu down to powersaving mode when on battery so it is possible to get more time out but it also  means you are not doing anything anyway
<ducky> so it may as well be in standby
<ShadowKnight> hmmm okay then ill keep that  in mind thats good to know actually lol i thought it wasn't normal. so is there another limitation on UNR for the asus? i havent had a chance to mess around with it since those initial problems got me to worry that i did something wrong
<ducky> its a limitation of UNR but there is the avalibility of emabling it as well
<ducky> also you really should update the netbook to the latest bios
<ducky> i had to with mine and alot of issues went away
<ducky> when i first got mine i couldnt use the touchpad or keyboard
<ShadowKnight> okay then update through ubuntu or through my windows?
<ducky> update the bios through windows
<ducky> oh so you cannot get updates through the update manager
<ducky> have you tried to run the command 'sudo apt-get update'
<ShadowKnight> okay then. imma do that later on today and hopefully it helps. btw what can i do about pidgin and actually downloading it?
<ShadowKnight> and idk to be honest. i think it is finally working but my netbook died so im gonna turn it on soon. before it was trying but didnt move from 1 out of 47 files
<ducky> was it connected to the network?
<ducky> you were saying you were having wifi issues
<ShadowKnight> yea it was i was using firefox to double check it was still connected but then again from time to time it just disconnects
<ducky> i am looking into the disconnect issue
<ducky> i had the same thing happen to me
<ducky> im trying to find a link for you
<ShadowKnight> okay thank you
<ducky> ShadowKnight, can you try hardwiring it into the network?
<ShadowKnight> hardwiring? ummm i don't know i will be able to do that. i could try but first i will have to find the screwdriver i had. how come?
<ducky> your wifi connection my be flaky and if it is dropping then the update mamager wont be able to look for updates and it will time out
<ducky> lilke what you described
<ducky> when it searcehs for updates it should not take very long at all enen on a rather slow connection
<ShadowKnight> hmmm okay then i could try that then. imma double check again when i turn it on again to see if it is connecting.
<ShadowKnight> how long does it usually take? i know on this comp it takes less than a min
<ducky> yea thats about how long it should take
<ShadowKnight> okay then imma give that a try tomorrow morning. imma knock out. thank you so much ducky. you have been a tremendous help to me. if all else fails ill come back here but i think with what you told me it should be fine. thanks again :)
<ducky> yea thanks for stoping by
<SteveGar> can anyone help me with adding a new (second) drive, specifically mounting in the current fs one drive #1?
<SteveGarg> can anyone verify that i am visible? havent used irc for years.
<pedro3005> hello SteveGarg
<SteveGarg> hello, thanks
<pedro3005> SteveGarg, what are you trying to do?
<SteveGarg> adding a new (second) drive, specifically mounting in the current fs one drive #1
<pedro3005> SteveGarg, what do you mean adding a new drive?
<SteveGarg> I have 1 hard disk 500gb sata that has ubuntu, and have an identical 500gb hard drive
<SteveGarg> that I can see
<SteveGarg> formated
<SteveGarg> but not sure of right combo
<SteveGarg> to mount in home
<SteveGarg> so I will have existing home GBs plus new 500
<SteveGarg> seamless for shares to home network
<SteveGarg> ?
<pedro3005> SteveGarg, oh so you want to have a partition that spreads across drives?
<SteveGarg> yes
<SteveGarg> tried lvm
<SteveGarg> but something in my brain is not getting the mount part
<SteveGarg> like does second drive need to be
<SteveGarg> pri or logical
<SteveGarg> same ext4
<SteveGarg> etc ? I appreciate you helpign/listening. :)
<pedro3005> SteveGarg, not sure what pri is, I usually choose logical
<SteveGarg> ok
<pedro3005> And yeah, use ext4
<SteveGarg> primary is what i meant
<SteveGarg> ok
<SteveGarg> ext 4
<pedro3005> st4aluck, ohh, primary
<SteveGarg> is what other partition is on first drive that I want to put this new disk in.
<pedro3005> SteveGarg, not entirely sure... try asking over ubuntuforums.org
<SteveGarg> ok, I appreciate your listening! :)
<fireace> I'm trying to run UNR off a USB drive on my eeepc 1000h but everytime it starts to boot then I get a message saying 'can not mount /dev/loop1 on /cow'
<fireace> and a command promt and I can't go any futher
<fireace> I've never really used linux before so I'm not really sure what to do
<fireace> I thought that it would just kinda boot and run from the stick
<seidos> fireace, I'm not sure what might help.  I was thinking you could try mounting /dev/loop1 from the command prompt
<seidos> I think mount /dev/loop1 /mnt
<seidos> should mount /dev/loop1 to /mnt
<seidos> fireace, but you had it right the first time, it should just boot from the stick
<seidos> even if mounting works it won't solve your problem of trying to install UNR on the netbook
<seidos> fireace, sorry I can't be more help.  if you don't get anymore help you can try the forums
<fireace> well the way I must see it there must be either something wrong with my netbook or the download but the download verifed fine
<fireace> and if it was my netbook other people must of encountered the same problem
<fireace> but I havent found anyone reporting a simler problem
<fireace> I guess I should just re-download it and see what happens
<phillw> fireace: assuming you are making the usb drive 'persistant' doo not allocate 100% of the free area to it, stick at 95%; just don't ask me why it works, it just does :-)
<fireace> I made it non pesistant and it worked... I'm going to try it again with a much more space for the persistance
<Akos> hi team
<fireace> hmmm even with 3GBs it still has problems, guess I'll just have to run it with out persistance
<Silver_Fox_> :)
<Silver_Fox_> Hello smeag0l
<smeag0l> Hello Silver_Fox_
<Silver_Fox_> Are yo well friend ?
<smeag0l> i am doing okay
<Silver_Fox_> Thats good smeag0l  :)
<Silver_Fox_> Hello davidvasta ,  good to see you on IRC :-)
<leoquant> man0riax morning
<leoquant> wiki looks fine ツ
<man0riaX> Hey there
<man0riaX> Very nice (:
<man0riaX> Btw: How are you? (:
<leoquant> thats always a goog instrument to introduce yourself isn't it?
<Silver_Fox_> Hello leoquant  :)
<leoquant> morning team ツ
<talsemgeest> Heya leoquant :)
<man0riaX> Indeed, it is. Although it's hard to get ideas of what to write
<leoquant> reheya ツ
<leoquant> man0riaX when you get more involved into the team your wiki will explode
<leoquant> (more or less :P)
<man0riaX> I hope so. I really like writing wiki articles as I got two other wikis to write in. ^^
<leoquant> haha
<leoquant> are you into the german forums also man0riaX?
<Silver_Fox_> Link to the wiki page ?
<man0riaX> leoquant: I am.
<leoquant> same nick?
<Silver_Fox_> Never mind
<man0riaX> http://ubuntuusers.de/user/man0riaX/
<Silver_Fox_> Thanks,  looking good man0riaX :)
<man0riaX> I was just about posting the wiki article, okay. ^^
<leoquant> i am a fan of the german wiki, its a great wiki imo, esp. the security part
<Silver_Fox_> Wiki pages can explode, mine certainly did
<man0riaX> Hehe yes.
<man0riaX> leoquant: Yeah, it's great and helped me dozens of times
<leoquant> yeah Silver_Fox yours reads as a novel
<leoquant> : "great expectation"
<leoquant> s
<Silver_Fox_> man0riaX,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Silver_Fox  <- Mine
<Silver_Fox_> leoquant,  It got BIGGER
<Silver_Fox_> :D
<man0riaX> I've had a look at it yesterday, yes. It's quite huge though :D
<leoquant> man0riaX it is the mother of all wiki's..:) watch it!
<Silver_Fox_> I need to update it again I thing
<Silver_Fox_> think
<Silver_Fox_> I've been doing more stuff
<Silver_Fox_> I also seem to have come out of the election still holding my positions within the beginners team
<Silver_Fox_> So for that I thank those who voted :)
<leoquant> man0riaX hang around, i'am off for some food etc
<leoquant> latersz
<man0riaX> Later
<Silver_Fox_> Au revoir
<man0riaX> I've subscribed to the National Geographics Magazine a few weeks ago and they said I'd have to wait 8-12 weeks until the delivery of the first issue. Strange. ^^
<ApOgEE> hi all
<Silver_Fox_> Hello ApOgEE
<ApOgEE> hi Silver_Fox_
<man0riaX> Hey there
<ApOgEE> does anyone know where can i get the new ubuntu logo font?
<Silver_Fox_> How are you ApOgEE  ?
<ApOgEE> i'm fine, thanks.. how are you Silver_Fox_ ?
<Silver_Fox_> I am not sure its been released yet ApOgEE
<ApOgEE> i'm searching for the new ubuntu logo font... which font they use? i'm going to make some materials for the upcoming release party
<ApOgEE> i only have the logo svg...
<talsemgeest> ApOgEE: From what I have heard they have only finished about 40% of the letters, and they are trying to get it released by the end of the month
<man0riaX> http://gnews.com/science/Million-Dollar-NASA-Photos-Beaten-by-Budget-Balloon-632572225751.html
<ApOgEE> talsemgeest, thanks for the info
<man0riaX> This is awesome
<ApOgEE> dammit... really really really awesome http://www.robertharrison.org/icarus/wordpress/28/icarus-i-launch-3/
<man0riaX> Ya
<man0riaX> afk
<ApOgEE> going home now... see ya
<Silver_Fox_> Bye
<michae1> Hoping someone can help... trying to install beat 2 of zimbra desktop and am getting a permission denied error. How do I change my user settings to allow me to install zdc?
<Silver_Fox_> Try using sudo
<Akos> hi Silver_Fox_ (:
<Silver_Fox_>  Hello Akos
<Silver_Fox_> How are you Akos  ?
<ShadowKnight> hello
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<running_rabbit07> Hello all! I have created an extra partition for testing Lubuntu. When I install it should I install grub in the same partition with Lubuntu then boot Ubuntu and run grub-update?
<running_rabbit07> Or should I just not let grub instll
<ShadowKnight> does anyone know the backport command for the asus 1005PEB wifi. it doesnt seem to have a strong connection and its taking forever to download updates
<running_rabbit07> ShadowKnight, I just installed the backport mudule via Synaptic
<running_rabbit07> I have the 1005 also
<ShadowKnight> running_rabbit07, where do i get it?
<ShadowKnight> what is it called?
<running_rabbit07> sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-karmic
<running_rabbit07> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1413691
<ShadowKnight> so is that for the command line in the terminal?
<ShadowKnight> this is for the UNR right?
<running_rabbit07> Yes, it will work for UNR or the desktop install, yes, run it in a terminal
<ShadowKnight> k let me go try it. thank you :)
<ShadowKnight> okay its downloading right now :D
<running_rabbit07> awesome
<man0riaX> MSN bots really rule
<ShadowKnight> thanks running_rabbit07 :)
<Akos> they do? :O
<man0riaX> Indeed
<man0riaX> http://nopaste.info/7c5d9ebcf2.html
<running_rabbit07> ShadowKnight,  you are welcome, glad I could help
<man0riaX> Well, it got boring by the end :D
<man0riaX> I can't believe that people really trust those absolutely female persons who want to cam with you
<Silver_Fox_> Goodbye
<tcsmith1978> hello - is there anybody here who can help with wireless bridging?
<ShadowKnight> hey, i was wondering what to do when i update and it comes up with configuring grub-pc
<ShadowKnight> do i keep the local version currently installed
<running_rabbit07> ShadowKnight, I have used the maintainers version and the local, they both have worked for me, might as well go for the maintainer's
<ShadowKnight> okay then thanks running_rabbit07
<running_rabbit07> yw
<harry003_> when I attempt to run System/Administration/Synaptic it acts like it is starting for a few seconds then blinks off altogether. same with downloads. also, when I run System testing, it hangs indefinitely
<harry003_> wait a minute - what does it mean I quit? I was hoping somebody could help me.
<hobgoblin> aaah you are here still
<hobgoblin> you were here as harry003 as well
<hobgoblin> harry003_: anyway - does any admin task fail in a terminal, try sudo apt-get update
<hobgoblin> harry003_: cool youtube too - thank you :D
<harry003_> I am going to reboot into wubi and see if your fix works. are you a city hogoblin?
<ShadowKnight> hello, i was reading and is there any difference between eee-control and eee applet?
<BGL-[s]> i believe eee control is newer
<ShadowKnight> BGL-[s], which would you say is better to use?
<running_rabbit07> ShadowKnight, I just took a look at eee-applet in Synaptic PM and it looks like a good app. I do not see eee-control anywhere.
<running_rabbit07> where is ee-control found?
<ShadowKnight> i know running_rabbit07, http://greg.geekmind.org/eee-control/ this is where i found it
<running_rabbit07> ShadowKnight, looks like a great applet. I have tried neither, but I am installing the eee-applet right now on my netbook
<ShadowKnight> okay then imma try both
<ShadowKnight> how would i install the eee-control one?
<running_rabbit07> you'd have to download from the site
<running_rabbit07> I was just looking and the newest version they have is for 9.04 not 9.10
<ShadowKnight> oh okay then, so its not good to install it
<running_rabbit07> could have problems
<ShadowKnight> okay then ill stick with the applet then :)
<harry003> none of these things worked. sudo apt-get update returned several pages of mess ending in "Aborted" - would it be best to just start over?
<paultag> nigelb, poke
<harry003> is it possible to run Synaptic from the terminal?
<hobgoblin> gksudo synaptic - but you can do all that with apt-get instead
<harry003> Oh, I see, what is CTCP version? I am trying Lucid via wubi under XP.
<hobgoblin> ctcp version is to do with irc
<hobgoblin> harry003: did you seem my post in your thread?
<ShadowKnight> hey, in openoffice presentation. can you do notes similar how you do them in powerpoint? cause in powerpoint i know you can drag up the bottom to write notes. but in openoffice its just a text block that seems far away. is there any plugin or any other program i can use thats similar to powerpoint in that sense?
<harry003> I don't know, I am handy but not technical. As a Windows user, I would assume that this is a bad installation and start over. Also, I will go back to the "Help Testing Lucid in wubi" thread, that's where I started all this anyway.
<podiki> hi
<man0riaX> Hey
<podiki> I am really an ubuntu leek and have problems installing a wireless USB
<podiki> It is 802.11n WLAN USB adapter (Ralink)
<podiki> can anyone tell me how to install this?
<hobgoblin> harry003: tbh I have little experience with wubi - I would not know if this is specific to wubi or not - do you get other problems trying to open sys admin tools from a terminal, does gksudo synaptic run? if not does it give you an error ?
<man0riaX> podiki, doesn't it run out-of-the-box?
<podiki> no it doesn't run out of the box
<podiki> sorry hobgoblin, I am really an amateur, don't know what you mean...
<man0riaX> Then give me a second, podiki.
<podiki> thanks manOriaX
<hobgoblin> I was talking to someone else podiki :)
<podiki> Oh sorry
<man0riaX> podiki, can you open a terminal and enter "lsusb" (without the ")?
<hobgoblin> no need for apologies podiki :)
<podiki> yes i can
<podiki> did so
<man0riaX> What does it say about your USB-Wireless-thingy?
<podiki> get this: Bus 001 Device 004: ID 148f:3071 Ralink Technology, Corp.  Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 002 Device 003: ID 413c:2003 Dell Computer Corp. Keyboard Bus 002 Device 002: ID 413c:3016 Dell Computer Corp. Optical 5-Button Wheel Mouse Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub nathalie@nathalie-desktop:~$ ^C nathalie@nathalie-desktop:~$
<man0riaX> Hmm, do you know the exact name of the adapter?
<podiki> well, it says 802.11n WLAN USB Adapter
<podiki> brand: Ralink
<man0riaX> Okay, I guess I have something
<man0riaX> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8390630&postcount=3
<man0riaX> Can you try this out? (:
<podiki> i tried it but don't know where to add blacklist rt2800usb
<podiki> shall i copy/paste the message i get?
<man0riaX> Sure
<podiki>   GNU nano 2.0.9       File: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf           Modified    # This file lists those modules which we don't want to be loaded by # alias expansion, usually so some other driver will be loaded for the # device instead.  # evbug is a debug tool that should be loaded explicitly blacklist evbug  # these drivers are very simple, the HID drivers are usually preferred blacklist usbmouse blacklist usbkbd  # r
<man0riaX> Ah
<man0riaX> Ya
<podiki> of confusion by creating unexpected network interfaces blacklist eth1394                                [ Read 55 lines ] ^G Get Help  ^O WriteOut  ^R Read File ^Y Prev Page ^K Cut Text  ^C Cur Pos ^X Exit      ^J Justify   ^W Where Is  ^V Next Page ^U UnCut Text^T To Spell
<man0riaX> If you don't like that editor, try this one: sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<podiki> Have no idea what it means... Am a ex-windows user
<man0riaX> Open a terminal and run that command. :)
<man0riaX> An editor will open
<harry003> I have continued to bounce back and forth from my XP boot to Ubuntu. I am in Ubuntu and will try to stay here and work on this for a while.
<podiki> get this: nathalie@nathalie-desktop:~$ udo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf The program 'udo' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install udo udo: command not found nathalie@nathalie-desktop:~$
<hobgoblin> sudo gedit
<man0riaX> sudo, not udo :)
<hobgoblin> harry003: so have you tried what I suggested earlier?
<man0riaX> podiki: An editor should start and show you a file - add "blacklist rt2800usb" (without the ") at the very end
<podiki> ok, sorry, did it
<podiki> this is what i get: # This file lists those modules which we don't want to be loaded by # alias expansion, usually so some other driver will be loaded for the # device instead.  # evbug is a debug tool that should be loaded explicitly blacklist evbug  # these drivers are very simple, the HID drivers are usually preferred blacklist usbmouse blacklist usbkbd  # replaced by e100 blacklist eepro100  # replaced by tulip blackl
<man0riaX> Yap, that's the content of the file.
<man0riaX> Scroll down to its very end
<podiki> ok
<podiki> # EDAC driver for amd76x clashes with the agp driver preventing the aperture # from being initialised (Ubuntu: #297750). Blacklist so that the driver # continues to build and is installable for the few cases where its # really needed. blacklist amd76x_edac
<harry003> I have been at this for a week. I started trying to make wubi work, but gave up because of an error message. I tried VMware Player but Firefox would not work in it. I used Sun/Oracle VirtualBox which worked great except that I was trapped and could not see any other drives or directories. Now I have Lucid running under wubi, but some of the System Adminstration tools do not work. When I select them, I get an icon in the
<hobgoblin> harry003: please open a terminal - run gksudo synaptic
<man0riaX> podiki, then add the line "blacklist rt2800usb" at the file's end
<harry003> I tried gksudo synaptic from the terminal, exactly the same behavior as when I selected from the menu - 10 seconds of seeming to work - then nothing. I also posted a question back in the original thread.
<hobgoblin> harry003: if there is an error please paste it to paste.ubuntu.com  put a name in the box - hit paste and give the link
<podiki> i did
<man0riaX> podiki, it should look like that one: http://yfrog.com/47screenshotblacklistconfop
<man0riaX> Then save the file and restart your computer. Hopefully it works. :)
<hobgoblin> harry003: ok try sudo apt-get update
<podiki> that is how it looks like
<man0riaX> Very nice
<podiki> and now?
<man0riaX> Save the file and restart your computer. :)
<podiki> ok thanks for your help!
<man0riaX> Tell us if it worked then. ^^
<harry003> OK, gksudo synaptic blinked off quickly, earlier today you gave me sudo apt-get update which gave an error that I just pasted. can you see it?
<hobgoblin> where did you paste it?
<harry003> ubuntu pastebin - it looked like ti worked, but is there some sort of "send" that I need to do?
<hobgoblin> hit the paste button, then you get a new url
<man0riaX> podiki, does the wireless adapter work now?
<podiki> i am trying
<podiki> wait
<man0riaX> Take your time. ^^
<harry003> I don't see a paste button. it appears to be at http://paste.ubuntu.com/410713/
<podiki_> no manOriax, it doesnt
<podiki_> do I need to download some specific applications?
<hobgoblin> harry003: there's something wrong with that for sure - not sure how you would deal with it
<hobgoblin> neither am I sure why you have a file called aegir in sudoers.d
<podiki_> I tried the CD that goes with it too, but it doesn't open automatically and I don't know what files I need to open in order for it to run
<man0riaX> Usually Windows drivers serve no purpose on Ubuntu, hmm
<harry003> OK, I am excited about migrating from Windows to Ubuntu, but I need to feel my way around. Every time it works except for one thing, but a big thing. I am going to "nuke and pave" as my friend says, and do an all new wubi installation.
<harry003> see you on the other side
<podiki_> it is also adapted for Linux, has a file called Linux
<man0riaX> Hm, can you check out that file again and tell me its content?
<podiki_> sure
<podiki_> 1 file is called /media/cdrom0/Other Drivers/Linux/2009_0302_RT2870_Linux_STA_v2.1.0.0.tar.bz2
<podiki_> the other one is called WEBUI
<man0riaX> Ah, okay. That's useful, give me a second
<podiki_> and another one Firmware
<man0riaX> podiki_, can you run "lsmod | grep rt" on a terminal, please?
<man0riaX> And post the output, then in a query message?
<podiki> hi man0riaX
<man0riaX> hi ^^
<podiki> what do I do now?
<man0riaX> I'm away for 30 seconds, wait
<man0riaX> Back
<podiki> man0riax, I believe I have a lot of issues with ubuntu
<man0riaX> So, you've done the restart I guess?
<podiki> can't download or remove applications either
<podiki> yes
<podiki> but how can I check if wireless works without disconnecting network cable
<man0riaX> Very well then, there's a network manager applet to be found in the top-right corner of the desktop. Directly on the top panel.
<podiki> there is nothing on right
<podiki> I do have a file called network manager
<man0riaX> There are symbols next to the clock
<podiki> no
<man0riaX> Urm
<podiki> nothing
<podiki> I think it might be installed incorrectly as a lot of things don't seem to work
<man0riaX> Can you right-click on the panel
<man0riaX> Select "add to panel"
<man0riaX> And then choose the "notification area" from the window?
<podiki> did so
<podiki> no icon appears
<man0riaX> Okay, then open the menu: System -> Preferences -> Network Connections
<podiki> ok
<man0riaX> You can choose "Wireless" there, yes?
<podiki> yep
<man0riaX> So, select "add" and enter the data of the WLAN
<man0riaX> And also select "connect automatically" ^^
<podiki> sorry, what is SSID?
<man0riaX> The name of the Wireless network
<podiki> ok done
<man0riaX> You can leave "BSSID" and so on blank - so, can you run "iwconfig" on a terminal?
<podiki> nathalie@nathalie-desktop:~$ iwconfig lo        no wireless extensions.  eth0      no wireless extensions.  ra0       RT2870 Wireless  ESSID:""  Nickname:"RT2870STA"           Mode:Auto  Frequency=2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated              Bit Rate:1 Mb/s              RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off           Link Quality=10/100  Signal level:-59 dBm  Noise level:-97 dBm           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid cr
<podiki> 0
<podiki> beacon:0
<podiki> man0riax, thanks for all the help and your time, but I am going to return it to the person I sold it from and ask to set it all up for me.
<man0riaX> Hmpf, okay
<podiki> thanks anyway
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-04-08
<bgs100> Night
<rozbeh_> hello....could someone help me with a very basic question please?
<nhandler> rozbeh_: No need to ask in here as well
<swoody> rozbeh_: feel free to ask :)
<nhandler> swoody: I'm helping him with it in -launchpad right now ;)
<swoody> pizza_the_hut: awesome nickname by the way! It makes me want to change mine to Prince Valium ;)
<swoody> nhandler: gotcha :)
<pleia2> and I shall be pvespa2
<swoody> lol :)
<swoody> of course Bodhi would be Lonestar ;)
<pizza_the_hut> thx
<pizza_the_hut> may the schwartz be with you
<nhandler> lol
<man0riaX> Morning everyone
<Akos> hi nhandler
<nhandler> Hey Akos
<ZachK_> hello tykaju
<tykaju> hello
<ZachK_> tykaju: and how are you today?
<tykaju> well and you ?
<ZachK_> Ok.....
<ZachK_> tired though...not been to bed yet
<tykaju> how it's there ?
<ZachK_> ok i guess
<tykaju> what time it's there ?
<ZachK_> eleven am
<tykaju> ok ... here it's 4 pm
 * ZachK_ works night shift
<transformers> yes hello
<transformers> Bodsda, yo
<transformers> paultag, YO!
<ZachK_> transformers: please do not ping multiple people at one time
<transformers> ZachK_, YO'
<ZachK_> transformers: yes?
<transformers> hi
<ZachK_> hi
<Bodsda> hi
<Bodsda> im off out im afraid
<ZachK_> latah Bodsda
<Bodsda> bye
<paultag> yo transformers
<transformers> paultag, how are you pal?
<transformers> ima follow u on twitter
<paultag> transformers, Thank you :)
<paultag> transformers, I'm not bad, how are you?
<transformers> good.
<transformers> paultag, can you do me a favor?
<transformers> tell me what this means
<paultag> transformers, sure
<transformers> Dear #SandraBullock, I feel even worse for you that you're locked up in your own house. Don't be a prisoner to your husband's indiscretions!
<paultag> Ha!
<paultag> transformers, are you a native english speaker?
<paultag> transformers, in simple enlgish it means "I feel bad you are stuck in your own house, don't be stuck there because of your husband's screwups
<ZachK_> go paultag!
 * ZachK_ runs away before anybody catches him
<transformers> lol
<transformers> thanks paultag
<paultag> yipyip
<AJH101> hello is it possible for ubuntu and ubuntu studio to share the same home partition?
<swoody> AJH101: yes, you can have them installed on the same root partition, too :)
<paultag> AJH101, were you here asking this the other day?
<swoody> have them both installed, and choose which one to boot into at login rather than dual-booting
<paultag> AJH101, I could have sworn I answered this one :/
<paultag> swoody, kinda ;)
<paultag> swoody, with Studio, you need a low latency audio system ( JACK ), and Ubuntu uses pulse
<swoody> paultag: what do you mean? is -studio different from x/k/l/ubuntu?
<paultag> swoody, so config issues will screw with it
<swoody> ah, that stinks :/
<paultag> swoody, the kernel you need ( you need the -rt kernel ) and a few subsystems that are for audio work
<paultag> swoody, aye :(
<Raidsong> lubuntu? did they sneak a new buntu on me?
<running_rabbit07> lubuntu is awesome
<AJH101> hi yes i did ask but missed your wise words sorry!
<paultag> AJH101, let me see if I can find them :)
<running_rabbit07> it use the LXDE environment
<running_rabbit07> very fast and resource friendly
<paultag> AJH101, nope lost it :(
<paultag> AJH101, OK. so you can do that, but it's not recommended, there are config issues that will come up
<paultag> AJH101, what you can do, and what makes sense is this:
<paultag> AJH101, make a new partition for your data, and set it up in the fstab to mount as /Share or something. then ln -s the /Share to /home/aj/share on both installs
<swoody> running_rabbit07: it is awesome, and it's goign to be in Lucid - it's Beta right now :)
<paultag> AJH101, then what you put into ~/share will be shared on all your partitions ( graphics, audio clips etc )
<AJH101> ty :-)
<swoody> Raidsong: ^
<paultag> AJH101, sure thing :)
<running_rabbit07> yep, I installed the beta yesterday, runs pretty darn smooth
<Raidsong> swoody, sounds nice
<transformers> ok
<transformers> wtf
<transformers> <AJH101> hello is it possible for ubuntu and ubuntu studio to share the same home partition?
<transformers> why the hell
<pedro3005> Raidsong, it uses LXDE, a lighter desktop environment
<transformers> would you need to do that?
<transformers> has anyone used LXDE?
<pedro3005> I have
<running_rabbit07> I have
<transformers> do you like it?
<pedro3005> it's nice
<paultag> transformers, to share data
<running_rabbit07> it is very decent, I definitely like it better than xfce
<transformers> better than gnome?
<swoody> transformers: I have found it to be much lighter and quicker than xfce
<paultag> transformers, if you use one to do development etc, and one to do audio work :)
<paultag> ( as I do :) )
<transformers> ohwait
<pedro3005> I prefer GNOME though - for machines that can run it
<transformers> ubuntu studio doesnt use pulse?
<paultag> transformers, No, it uses Jack :)
<paultag> transformers, you need a low latency server
<paultag> and also chaining the streams :)
<transformers> sexy
<transformers> i hate pulse
<Raidsong> paultag can you use 30% less jargon you make us all look bad
<transformers> jargon?
<paultag> Raidsong, sure :P
<paultag> I'm just leaving anywho
<paultag> Godspeed ya'll
<Raidsong> hes off to fight crime in his spare time
<ZachK_> Raidsong: HEY MAN!!!!!!
<ZachK_> Raidsong: where the heck have you been dude?
<Raidsong> ive been in the whube room
<ZachK_> Raidsong: ah cool
<Raidsong> my computer had issues so i was using webchat
<ZachK_> Raidsong: i'm the new Wiki FG lead in case you've not heard....
 * ZachK_ is giddy over that fact
<Raidsong> but that computer broke so im using my old computer
<Raidsong> congrats
<Raidsong> so ZachK_ what does the wiki FG do?
<ZachK_> Raidsong: ah Wiki/Doc work
<ZachK_> Raidsong: wanna join us?
<Raidsong> nah wikis arent my thing
<ZachK_> Raidsong: the road will be tough, the keyboard your best friend yet worst enemy....
<Duvelhedz> Is this the correct way to clone a hard drive "dd if=/dev/sda of=/path/to/backup.image bs=4096
<Duvelhedz> Will this method get the bootloader and MBR?
<rye> Duvelhedz, that method will get everything that the drive holds, right
<Duvelhedz> Great. Thanks for the confirmation on that on. I wasnt sure is the bs had to be 512 or not
<Duvelhedz> thanks rye
<Duvelhedz> If anyone else needs help with issues dont hesitate to ask
<rye> duanedesign, bs affects the amount of data  that is fetched at once, so it will be the same as with 512, but slower
<ibuclaw> Duvelhedz, bs is just the rate at which it copies
<ibuclaw> no, wrong, lol
<ibuclaw> the *amount* it copies per run
<ibuclaw> ie: you can have 'dd bs=1024 count=5'
<ibuclaw> that will copy 5MBs
<Duvelhedz> I thought that it was sector size until now
<ibuclaw> bs=BYTES
<duanedesign> hello rye! good to see you in here :)
<rye> duanedesign, yes, especially that my response was not to you :)
<rye> duanedesign, i started being here waiting to be enlightened about lxc but it started to work on a different machine, so I am just sitting here
<duanedesign> rye: i asked bodhizazen about it the other day
<duanedesign> LXC that is
<duanedesign> he said it works great on Debian and Fedora
<rye> duanedesign, right now my only issue is that the partition with rootfs can be remounted ro/rw by the container
<rye> duanedesign, so I am trying to find out how to apply http://www.mail-archive.com/lxc-devel@lists.sourceforge.net/msg00126.html
<duanedesign> 16:16 < bodhi_zazen> as a follow up from out conversation yesterday on LXC, this was posted to  the LCM mailing list today :
<duanedesign> 16:16 < bodhi_zazen> "Why I can see the root of the host system in the container? Is this  normal?"
<duanedesign> rye^^ :P
<rye> duanedesign, because rootfs is not specified, i believe...
<duanedesign> rye: i pointed someone else to your blog today who was confused on the way U1 worked. I know you mentioned doing a write up of some kind on the Lucid version. Did you ever get a chance to do that?
<rye> duanedesign, yes, kind of, of course with my regular screaming and shouting about the speed
<rye> duanedesign, i did no screenshots though...
<paultag> Where did AJ2D or whatever go?
<Raidsong> AJH101
<paultag> That's the one
<man0riaX> Good night everyone
<Bodsda> nhandler: ping
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-04-09
<yvan300> there is a key combination which can restart ubuntu even if the gui freezes, anyone know's what it is?
<pedro3005> yvan300, it works for every linux, and it's ALT + SysReq + REISUB
<yvan300> pedro3005: REISUB?
<pedro3005> You press ALT along with SysReq then press R E I S U B one by one
<yvan300> pedro3005: oh i see thanks man :)
<pedro3005> yvan300, you can memorize it as the inverse of BUSIER
<yvan300> pedro3005: naw reisub is easier for me :P
<ShadowKnight> hey, really quick. how can you check how much space you have used up on ubuntu?
<collinp> ShadowKnight: Terminal command "df" (without quotes)
<ShadowKnight> okay thank you collinp
<pedro3005> ShadowKnight, or perhaps Accessories -> Disk Usage Analyzer
<ShadowKnight> haha wow i didnt notice that. sorry for the question
<pedro3005> ShadowKnight, np :)
<ShadowKnight> thanks pedro3005 :D
<ShadowKnight> if ubuntu comes with firefox 3.5.8 is it good to upgrade to 3.6.3? and how would you do it exactly?
<phillw> ShadowKnight: there is really good person to ask about firefox, you can catch him over here -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1193567
<ShadowKnight> okay, thank you phillw
<thewrathjr> hey i need some help here
<thewrathjr> i need some help with creating a name for an open source project
<thewrathjr> it is an inventory tracking system
<thewrathjr> any ideas
<pedro3005> thewrathjr, sorry, I suck at naming things
<Duvelhedz> How about Stoktrak
<thewrathjr> hey all
<thewrathjr> anyone home
<paultag> thewrathjr, nevah :)
<tenach> o/
<hobgoblin> hi bgs000
<ajmorris> Placko, D. (2007). Fundamentals of Instrumentation and Measurement. United States: ISTE Ltd.
<hobgoblin> is it good ajmorris ?
<ajmorris> oops
<ajmorris> lol, sorry
<hobgoblin> :)
<hobgoblin> how are you anyway?
<ajmorris> not bad elfman
<ajmorris> and you?
<hobgoblin> yep - day off today and the sun is out so I am GOOD :)
<ajmorris> nice :D
<ajmorris> Placko, D. (2007). Fundamentals of Instrumentation and Measurement. United States: ISTE Ltd.
<ajmorris> grrr
<ajmorris> wtf
<hobgoblin> still busy with travel to uni?
<ajmorris> nah, i transferred unis
<hobgoblin> wrong channel I guess ha ha ha
<hobgoblin> aah - much better then I guess
<ajmorris> nah, not wrong channel... my clipboard is screwing up my scroll capabilities
<hobgoblin> ha ha ha
<Akos> hi team
<ajmorris> ohaider akos
<hobgoblin> hi akos
<hobgoblin> not sure if any of the team are awake though :)
 * ZachK_ is awake
<ajmorris> ZachK_ is talking in his sleep again
<ZachK_> lol ajmorris
<hobgoblin> i'll be off now then - cya ajmorris
<ajmorris> cy...
<ajmorris> -_-
<man0riaX> Morning
<man0riaX> Does anyone of you know if I am able to start a daemon with a parameter? Say I have a program that I can start with the command "programname -parameter" and I want to start that program as a daemon, I know that I can do "/etc/init.d/programname start", but am I also able to start the daemon with the parameter, then?
<geirha> You make a file /etc/default/programname, in there you put something like   OPTIONS=-parameter  then you source that from the init script and add $OPTIONS to the programs argument list.
<geirha> That's how I've generally seen it done at least.
<man0riaX> Okay, I'll try this out. Thanks.
<geirha> Look at /etc/default/ntp and /etc/init.d/ntp for an example.
<man0riaX> I think I'm missing that program, as those files do not exist in my computer. ^^
<geirha> Ah, I thought that got installed by default.
<man0riaX> I'm having a look at /etc/init.d/lm-sensors
<man0riaX> I think that's also a good example
<man0riaX> Or what do you think?
<geirha> Don't know, I don't have that one ^^
<man0riaX> :D
<man0riaX> Okay, lm-sensors was a bad idea since it does not have a file in /etc/default/
<C-Ray> hello
<C-Ray> how ar u?
<C-Ray> please, i have a simple question concerning a very minor issue
<C-Ray> I am using Ubuntu 9.10, and open office.org 3.1.1.
<C-Ray> When am trying to export my .odt file to a pdf, i am seeing that the security tab is disabled
<C-Ray> how to enable that tab?
<C-Ray> any ideas?
<C-Ray> or suggestions?
<C-Ray> [the security tab in the PDF option during the export]
<geirha> I'm not very familiar with openoffice ... is the security tab enabled when you convert a different format to pdf?
<C-Ray> well it was working when i had 9.04
<C-Ray> after the upgrade it is not
<C-Ray> no i tried it now under .doc, the same thing
<C-Ray> it is still disabled
<C-Ray> is this a problem of java?
<C-Ray> or something like a plugin?
<C-Ray> though java is installed by default under 9.10 i think, anyway it is installed on mine
<geirha> I do have a security tab here, I'm also running Ubuntu 9.10
<geirha> I don't think java is involved
<C-Ray> is it also disabled?
<C-Ray> i don't know
<C-Ray> i was just guessing
<geirha> No, there are two buttons in the security tab, and the rest is greyed out
<C-Ray> well for me everything is grayed out
<C-Ray> i can't apply any settings within the security tab
<C-Ray> :(
<C-Ray> are u using KDE or GNOME?
<C-Ray> I am using Gnome
<geirha> The rest is enabled once I set a access password.
<geirha> Gnome, yes
<C-Ray> access password?
<geirha> The second button. It's translated to my native language. I probably didn't use the right term when I translated it back ;)
<C-Ray> but i can't set that, the whole page is disabled. with Gray, are you talking about the security tab or different tab?
<geirha> The security tab.
<C-Ray> yeah, everything is disabled there not even the first two buttons
<C-Ray> :(
<C-Ray> do u think i should go to an IRC of open office or something?
<C-Ray> is there any irc for open office?
<geirha> http://www.hotvasoftware.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/security-tab.gif
<geirha> That's roughly how it looks for me
<geirha> (Just googled for images)
<geirha> http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/IRC_Communication#IRC_Network:_Freenode_.28irc.freenode.net.29
<C-Ray> http://picturepush.com/public/3236293
<C-Ray> here is mine
<C-Ray> :(
<geirha> Hm. Well according to that link I just posted, there's an #Openoffice.org channel here on freenode
<C-Ray> that's really good
<C-Ray> :)
<geirha> They'll probably be better at helping you with this than I am :)
<C-Ray> i will try them
<C-Ray> thanks a lot though for your time
<C-Ray> sorry for the trouble
<C-Ray> ;)
<geirha> Nah, no trouble :)
<C-Ray> the problem was from the version of ubuntu i think
<C-Ray> i downloaded the new version and updating and removing all openoffice.org
<C-Ray> and it worked
<C-Ray> thanks
<C-Ray> regards
<C-Ray> :D
<fine_line> 1/join #ubuntufrums
<mohi1> :o
<mohi1> hey fine_line
<ZachK_> fine_line: why?
<mohi1> ZachK_, he wrongly typed ;)
<ZachK_> yup
<paultag> hey man0riaX
<paultag> man0riaX, thanks for introducing yourself :)
<Gene> i have usb wireless keyboard and mouse, the comp sees them and lets me use the keyboard for bios, no prob,    the grub(2) ignores the keyboard,,, (can't use it to select boot option), then the ubuntu loads and sees it and it works fine there . is there a way to fix that?
<paultag> Gene, interesting. Let me think that over real quick.
<man0riaX> paultag: Hey. Yes, I thought it could be useful and, not at last, polite.
<paultag> Gene, do you have any other devices on USB or PS/2 ?
<paultag> man0riaX, naturlich ;)
<Gene> only keyboard and mouse
<paultag> Gene, Interesting. Hold on
<paultag> Gene, I had this issue, but enabling USB Keyboards via BIOS fixed it for me. Let me look into this deeper
<paultag> man0riaX, Woher kommst du aus Deutschland? ( kann ich duzen? )
<man0riaX> paultag: Natürlich darfst du duzen. Ich komme aus der Nähe von Siegen, wenn dir das etwas sagt. :)
<paultag> man0riaX, Nein, aber ich kann dass googlen ;) -- Ich habe studert aus München als ich 16 war :)
<paultag> Gene, Have you tried legacy USB support?
<Gene> i thought that i had that enabled, but i'm not totally sure, i will check that in a while
<paultag> Gene, I'll keep looking :)
<Gene> i'll hibernate it and check that, i'll be back
<paultag> kk
<man0riaX> paultag: München ist eine ziemlich schöne Stadt. Woher kommst du ursprünglich?
<paultag> man0riaX, Ich Komme aus USA -- Boston ( es ist nord von New York ), und jezt ich wohne aus Ohio, USA
<man0riaX> That's cool. I intend to visit the US some time.
<paultag> man0riaX, :)
<matiasMX> hey
<paultag> man0riaX, My German is very rusty, I'm sorry if it sounded rough :P
<man0riaX> It didn't, don't worry. :D
<paultag> :D
<matiasMX> i tryin to undertandin englis bun avove i dint
<Gene> what a simple fix
<paultag> geirha, :)
<paultag> erm Gene
<paultag> not you geirha, ignore the ping :)
<paultag> matiasMX, we were speaking in German :P
<matiasMX> hoo
<matiasMX> hoo my firts language is spanish
<paultag> man0riaX, Do let me know if you make a trip to the USA :)
<Gene> paultag, that was so simple, i'm amazed i missed it. it works fine now. i thought i had already done that.
<paultag> matiasMX, pedro3005 here as well ;)
<Raidsong> paultag, ping but ignore this ping
<Gene> thanks
<paultag> Gene, outstanding :) -- I'm glad to hear it
<pedro3005> paultag, what?
<paultag> Gene, sure thing
<paultag> <matiasMX> hoo my firts language is spanish
<paultag> Raidsong, kk
<Gene> have a good day
<Gene> bye
<paultag> Gene, you too
<pedro3005> paultag, ... I've told you it's portuguese :P
<paultag> DAMNIT!
<pedro3005> I don't speak spanish well
<paultag> every time!
<paultag> pedro3005, I'm sorry again :(
<paultag> pedro3005, I don't know any language other then English and a bit of German, so don't hold it against me!
<man0riaX> paultag: First of all I need to start my studies on university by the end of next year. Maybe I will visit Canada, though, since there's a friend of mine living there
<matiasMX> yes, but i'm learnin with you
<pedro3005> paultag, no problem! can't expect people to know this crap
<paultag> pedro3005, No, that's not right. I'm sorry, I won't make that mistake again
<matiasMX> grasias pedro
<paultag> man0riaX, Have you done your Civeldienst ( or however it's spelled ) ?
<nose_pick>  Hey all
<pedro3005> paultag, alright, but don't worry..
<paultag> howdy nose_pick
<pedro3005> man0riaX, hola
<nose_pick> How is everything going atm?
<matiasMX> hola
<paultag> pedro3005, no man. What if someone asked if I spoke Canadian. That's not cool. I know I'm American, but c'mon. I'm better then that
<paultag> nose_pick, not bad. And yourself?
<meindian523> What's the Canadian language?
<nose_pick> Just came back from the city
<nose_pick> had a huge night
<meindian523> French IIRC
<meindian523> ?
<paultag> meindian523, English, but they say "Eh" a lot
<paultag> meindian523, and French ;)
<man0riaX> pedro3005: Hola, qué tal? (I don't know how to make that reversed question mark :D)
<meindian523> lol
<nose_pick> i have always wanted too goto canada
<pedro3005> man0riaX, Estoy bien (is that right? who knows...)
<man0riaX> paultag: I'm about to. Currently I'm finishing school. My "Zivildienst" (<- that's how it's spelled :>) is starting on the 1st of October.
<paultag> man0riaX, are you doing service in the Army or are you doing Ambulance work or something?
<man0riaX> paultag: I refused to serve for the Army, thus I'll work on a workplace for disabled people
<paultag> man0riaX, :D
<pleia2> paultag: thanks a ton for helping Gene :) he's a texas loco guy who was having a rough time finding help
<paultag> pleia2, sure thing, seems like a cool guy :)
<pleia2> yeah, he's a nice guy
<paultag> pleia2, so how are things?
<pleia2> paultag: busy, I need a vacation :)
<paultag> pleia2, tell me about it. Phew.
<pleia2> paultag: you?
<paultag> pleia2, busy, I need a vacation ;)
<pleia2> :)
<paultag> pleia2, school is kicking my ass
<pleia2> school+work, I don't know how you do it
<meindian523> idle, I need a kick in my ass to get my pending schoolwork done
<paultag> pleia2, I can't stand sitting idle, I always need something
<man0riaX> paultag: I think my English is likely as rusty as your German. :D
<paultag> +100 meindian523
<pleia2> :)
<hobgoblin> practice I should guess pleia2 - I had to do that
<DiegoTc> paultag pleia2
 * meindian523 doesn't imply he wants to be kicked from the channel
<DiegoTc> a question
<DiegoTc> which of these one do you prefered?
<paultag> man0riaX, dann du kannst auf Deutsch sprechen zu mich, und ich kann English sprechen zu dir :)
<DiegoTc> http://img682.imageshack.us/img682/7450/ubuntuhnnew.jpg
<paultag> DiegoTc, that's _AWESOME_
<DiegoTc> or this one http://effiejayx.files.wordpress.com/2009/12/ubuntu-hn.png
<meindian523> DiegoTc, the 2nd
<meindian523> and +1 paultag
<paultag> top one DiegoTc :)
<man0riaX> paultag: Das wird sicher ein Spaß. :D
<hobgoblin> DiegoTc: excellent :)
<paultag> man0riaX, Awesome, then we will do that :)
<meindian523> paultag, and the wordpress file is better
<DiegoTc> we are having the dabete if we should chabge the logo or leave the one we have always used
<paultag> meindian523, I like the new artwork more
<paultag> DiegoTc, I think the new artwork looks a lot better
<meindian523> paultag, I dunno the old artwork
<meindian523> for me its all new
<meindian523> ;)
<paultag> meindian523, imageshack == new art, wordpress == old art
 * meindian523 likes old art
<meindian523> more explicit
<paultag> I want to change Ohio, but I don't have that font
<meindian523> and if you are going with new art, the 1 on top
<meindian523> DiegoTc, ^
<paultag> meindian523, +1
<DiegoTc> well I will tell this to the members of the team
<paultag> It makes it look like ubuntu:hn
<DiegoTc> thanks
<paultag> and that's cool as hell
<paultag> DiegoTc, sure :)
<meindian523> DiegoTc, could do with a bit more space betw the ubuntu logo and the honduran flag I think
<meindian523> imageshack image, the top
<meindian523> *the top one
<DiegoTc> thanks meindian523  and paultag
<meindian523> np DiegoTc
<DiegoTc> we hope to do the new tshirts for the release
<DiegoTc> LD
<DiegoTc> :D
<meindian523> excellent work
<DiegoTc> the only problem with the new tshirts is that according to this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brand2
<DiegoTc> they are going to be purple
<DiegoTc> and almost 70% of the team is not white and purple with brown not a good combination :p
<DiegoTc> ajaja
<pleia2> DiegoTc: I still like the old one http://effiejayx.files.wordpress.com/2009/12/ubuntu-hn.png
<DiegoTc> pleia2: there is a suggestion of leaving the ubuntu circle of friends of the old version and just add the new letters
<hobgoblin> goodbye everyone
<pleia2> DiegoTc: I like that suggestion
<DiegoTc> paultag, pleia2 , duanedesign , lukjad86 , duanedesign  http://blog.diegoturcios.net16.net/?p=460
<paultag> DiegoTc, :)
<DiegoTc> I am leaving
<DiegoTc> :D
<AJH101> hi if i want to share home patition btwn ubuntu and u studio should i wait till lucid - i will run a clean install at that point anyway!
<ghostofmybrain_> i have a linux computer on my network and a windows 7 computer. I'm trying to move some files from teh linux machine to the windows 7.
<ghostofmybrain_> does anybody know any good links?
<ghostofmybrain_> by the way, I'm using server edition ubuntu, so everything needs to be executable from teh command line
<michae1> I've got two boxes, one set up as a LAMP. the desktop box can see the LAMP box in places, but not through the web browser. Why?
<duanedesign> hello ghostofmybrain_
<ghostofmybrain_> hello
<duanedesign> ghostofmybrain_: I would use ssh
<duanedesign> ghostofmybrain_: you can use the 'scp' command
<duanedesign> ghostofmybrain_: you can use Putty to set up SSH on windows
<duanedesign> scp command is something like: scp greenmist.jpg 21.151.12.21:
<duanedesign> but i have a  secure key-pair between the two computers. you can use something like this to add username and destination directory 'scp a.file me@remote-server.com:remote.file'
<michae1> thanks.
<mj8741> Can I ask a question about Ubuntu 10.04 beta 2 or do I need to wait until it's released?
<drubin> mj8741: ask away
<mj8741> Well, I tried the live cd - using nvidia geforce 6150 le graphics card - just blank screen.  I'm just hoping that will work when final 10.04 comes out.
<mj8741> It works on a friends computer with ati card.  I hope they still support nvidia cards.
<mj8741> Guess I should just wait until the final 10.04 is out.  Must be lots of people using nvidia - doubt ubuntu would not support it.
<ghostofmybrain_> duanedesign: can you walk me through using ssh?
<ghostofmybrain_> do I need to change any sort of firewall type settings? I can see teh computer on my windows machine, but I can't access it
<mj8741> drubin - guess I was just afraid I would not be able to use ubuntu 10.04 -
<duanedesign> ghostofmybrain_: http://www.sharms.org/blog/2009/07/05/connecting-to-ubuntu-from-windows/
<duanedesign> you will need to install PuTTY on your windows box
<drubin> mj8741: it might work if you install it
<drubin> remeber the alternate cd doesn't always install all proprietary drivers and stuff
<mj8741> drubin: yeah, you're  right.  I was just going to take a look at it via live cd... no big deal.  I'll just wait.  9.04 works fine for me for now... Thanks
<ghostofmybrain_> duanedesign: oohhh, that's pretty spiffy.
<running_rabbit07> What will be the code name for 10.10?
<Bodsda> running_rabbit07: Maverick Meerkat
<running_rabbit07> Seriously? Kool =)
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-04-10
<paultag> pleia2, are you around?
<paultag> pleia2, one of my loco guys ( also a canonical kernel hacker ) is asking about mythtv is #ubuntu-us-oh -- any chance you can give some backup?
<pleia2> oh gosh, I am not great with mythtv, I rely upon the experts :)
<paultag> pleia2, pfft, I'm sure it's simple, I just have to run ;)
<pleia2> rhpot1991 is our resident mythbuntu guy :)
<pleia2> really, I don't run it
<paultag> OK
<pleia2> he's in #ubuntu-us-pa, nice guy
<paultag> tyty pleia2
<pleia2> welcome
<running_rabbit07> hello, I am trying to install chromium onto a machine via ssh to add to the sources.list can I just add wget to this?
<running_rabbit07> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<pleia2> running_rabbit07: yep
<running_rabbit07> thankx
<pleia2> they apt-get update && apt-get install chromium-browser
<pleia2> s/they/then
<running_rabbit07> cool, thanx
<pleia2> welcome :)
<stlsaint> pleia2: HEY!! =)
<pleia2> hey stlsaint
<stlsaint> long time no speak eh??
<pleia2> stlsaint: yeah, it's been a while :)
<stlsaint> how are things with ya?
<pleia2> going well, you?
<stlsaint> alright
<drubin> running_rabbit07: did you get sorted?
<running_rabbit07> still trying to get the key
<drubin> running_rabbit07: rather just do apt-add-repository
<drubin> sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 4E5E17B5
<stlsaint> nice command
<stlsaint> sup drubin
<drubin> what apt-add-repo?
<drubin> and hey
<stlsaint> yep
<running_rabbit07> drubin, how do use apt-get repo?
<drubin> running_rabbit07: https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<drubin>  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily
<drubin> then do what pleia2 said.
<ShadowKnight> hey, i was wondering. if windows 7 (any edition) starts acting up like a day after installing ubuntu, what would that mean? did ubuntu mess it up?
<running_rabbit07> that got it done, thanx drubin and pleia2
<drubin> ShadowKnight: define acting up
<drubin> but no it shouldn't be ubuntu, ubuntu wont have any thing to do with windows 7 they should be on 2 different partions
<pedro3005> depends
<pedro3005> perhaps if you resized its partition within ubuntu...
<ShadowKnight> drubin, IE8 not working wifi acting up and even it restarting every once in a while
<ShadowKnight> pedro3005, i gave it only 60 gigs out of 250gigs
<ShadowKnight> it was a brand new netbook if it helps
<pedro3005> ShadowKnight, probably not a partitioning issue
<ShadowKnight> i was thinking that maybe the netbook was bad to begin with?
<drubin> ShadowKnight: could be bad hard drive..
<drubin> but no ubuntu wouldn't affect windows in that way
<ShadowKnight> okay then, thats what i was thinking. so i returned that netbook and exchanged it for a new one. would you say its safe to install ubuntu on it again? it was just because of that netbook that was acting up
<drubin> ShadowKnight: yes it should be
<ShadowKnight> thanks drubin
<ShadowKnight> hey, i came across a problem right now. for some reason my keyboard doesnt work. it is only in ubuntu gde that it happened everything else works fine
<ShadowKnight> i know it said something about slow keys or something. idk what to do
<ShadowKnight> does anyone know how to fix this?
<bodhizazen> ShadowKnight, what problem are you having w/ your keyboard ?
<ShadowKnight> it says something about slow keys. ive been trying to see what happened cause it disabled my keyboard only in the ubuntu but not kubuntu
<bodhizazen> gnome or kde ?
<bodhizazen> or did you reboot between Ubuntu and Kubuntu ?
<ShadowKnight> gnome. i had kubuntu and ubuntu installed lol
<ShadowKnight> and ubuntu side my keyboard is not working for some reason
<bodhizazen> log into gnome
<bodhizazen> hold the shift key down for a few seconds
<bodhizazen> hold it for 8-10 seconds
<ShadowKnight> okay then :) ill go try that thank you :D ill log on right now
<robbmunson> !botsnack
<Votebot> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<robbmunson> :)
<Droopsta915> If I install Ubuntu on my computer, will it run ok? I have, 1024 ram memory. a 20gb harddrive and a . . . .Intel® Pentium® 4. Thanx
<swoody> Droopsta915: yeah, it should run great :)
<pedro3005> Droopsta915, yes, it will run
<swoody> Droopsta915: any other info you know offhand? Wireless card, video, etc.?
<robbmunson> wouldnt 1GB kinda pushing it as far as the minimum goes?
<swoody> 1GB? not at all, especially when you figure in swap space
<robbmunson> wait, im thinking half gig...nvm
<Droopsta915> graphics card, i think. 32MB ATI® Radeon
<Droopsta915> swoody: Oh and no wireless card
<pedro3005> should run fine
<Droopsta915> thanks for the help everyone.
<swoody> Droopsta915: that ATi would be the only thing you might want to look into. I don't think Ubuntu will have any probs, but if you want 3D stuff, you're going to need to get the right driver :)
<robbmunson> *slams door in swoody's face*
<robbmunson> :(
<swoody> robbmunson: hey :P
<robbmunson> well, I think im gonna go off and play with ircd-seven a bit...configured UnrealIRCd with no problems so off to try and break this now.
<swoody> robbmunson: very cool :) Take care
<robbmunson> wow, what a waste of time, need m0ar readme!
<swoody> lol, go read a book :P
<robbmunson> I mean it didnt have a readme file, it was a half baked idea (no way to compile, etc)
<robbmunson> half the files were obviously missing
<swoody> ah, I gotcha
<robbmunson> unless im missing something in how to do it....
<swoody> did you scroll down when you got to the bottom of the first page? ;)
<nhandler> robbmunson: !!!
<pedro3005> hello MadameTock
<robbmunson> and yes swoody I did manage to read the entire "help" file, lol, it didnt do anything for me :/
<MadameTock> Hihi pedro3005!
<pedro3005> MadameTock, you won't believe what Camus said
<pedro3005> well, to give the context I gotta quote the whole thing
<pedro3005> MadameTock, my best to translate it into decent english: http://pastebin.com/ZZfYESQ4
<MadameTock> WAT
<MadameTock> So
<MadameTock> pedro3005 my mind
<MadameTock> It is blown.
<pedro3005> MadameTock, so it does indeed ends with death
<MadameTock> Ah, the absurd
<MadameTock> pedro3005, good thing that's only one truth, eh?
<pedro3005> MadameTock, what do you mean?
<MadameTock> pedro3005, I mean that, absurdism isn't the only truth
<MadameTock> pedro3005, I don't want it to end with death!
<pedro3005> MadameTock, I hope it ends with death! Why would you wish the opposite?
<MadameTock> pedro3005, I think The Oracle has differing views :p
<pedro3005> MadameTock, what oracle?
<Willex> hey guys, do you know if it's safe to install the latest stable mesa 7.8 and opensource ati driver on lucid?
<Willex> my screen has these small lines flickering at times
<Willex> it's not that bad but they kinda make it look like my screen is broken or something
<Bodsda> Willex: Do you get the same issue with the live cd version?
<Willex> yes
<Bodsda> Willex: what driver are you currently using?
<Willex> originally I though it'd be sorted out if I installed the complete package
<Willex> the default that comes with lucid
<Willex> did the updating but no fixes to what I'm experiencing
<Bodsda> Willex: I would definately suggest installing the ATI drivers then - alternatively try reconfiguring X
<Bodsda> an update wont install drivers
<Willex> mmm, you mean the proprietary ones? I can't use those
<Willex> too old of a card I have
<ravibn> Hi! I need help with upgrading Gnome player on karmic 9.10. I hv already installed version 0.9. I found a newer version from  http://launchpadlibrarian.net/42163759/gnome-media-player-0.1.2.tar.gz how do i do this?
<Bodsda> Willex: It doesnt matter which one you install - Propriatary/Open Source - Either way it will prove/disprove the default driver being the issue
<Bodsda> ravibn: download that file and extract the folder to the desktop
<Bodsda> ravibn: then run this from a terminal         cd ~/Desktop/gnome-media-player-0.1.2
<ravibn> Ok! hang on
<Bodsda> ravibn: do you have the appropriate packages installed to build from source?
<Willex> can the latest xserver-xorg-video-ati be updated separately or does it need something to go with it?
<ravibn> I have an earlier version installed on this machine right now How do I upgrade to the one I have downloaded now?
<Bodsda> Willex: I am not sure im afraid - I have never owned an ati card
<Bodsda> ravibn: you cant - building the one you just downloaded will create a seperate binary for running this version. Efeectively, you will have both installed
<ravibn> Bodsda : I hv extracted the entire content to a directory in /home/downloads and there are no executables in that instead there are some shell scripts, cc files etc....
<Willex> let's say I update it through ppa and everything goes haywire, black screen and all, is there a safe mode where I can remove the changes I made and have it return to normal?
<Bodsda> ravibn: yeah, you have to compile it with     ./configure && make && sudo make install    but I am having some issues with dependencies for this. It seems to be a very poorly finished package. There is no README file, the changelog includes nothing...
<Bodsda> Willex: yeah - at the grub screen there is an option for single user mode (recovery mode) - from there you will get an option to reconfigure X
<ravibn> Bodsda : So this is a incompleted pkg which we cannot compile
<Bodsda> ravibn: Im not sure, I would say that you probably could get it working, but chances are you will be chasing your tail for a few hours compiling dependencies. I would advise sticking to the most up to date .deb file, but you can carry on trying if you like
<ravibn> Bodsda : thank you for the info
<Bodsda> ravibn: no worries - Im off out now, but if you need any more help just ping some of the guys in the room - someone should be around
<r000t> yes hello
<pedro3005> hi r000t
<WestJGame> hi, i was wondering if anyone knew a linux alternative to visual basic?
<WestJGameS> anyone?
<WestJGameS> no?
<WestJGameS> ahhh well, ill try somewhere else\
<C-Ray> Hello
<pedro3005> hello
<collinp> Hi
<C-Ray> How are you?
<C-Ray> Please I have a quick question
<collinp> Ask away.
<C-Ray> I would like to watch Japanese Tv online, but which is the best program under Ubuntu 9.10 for this task
<pedro3005> C-Ray, you could get it streamed via http://www.tvchannelsfree.com/channels/42/Japan
<C-Ray> ok thanks, but is there any program designed for this task? I mean synchronizing TV channels?
<C-Ray> with the internet connection
<pedro3005> C-Ray, I don't see what you mean... Which program would you use on Windows?
<C-Ray> I am not a windows user, but just I was guessing if there is anything like that. Namely, a program for connecting to TV channels and letting the user choose from them without visiting many sites. but it seems such a thing does not exist. Nevermind. Thanks anyway :)
<C-Ray> sorry for the trouble
<drubin> C-Ray: yes. Take a look at mythbuntu
<C-Ray> ok I will
<C-Ray> :)
<drubin> C-Ray: or mythtv not sure if you can just install  mythtv onto any ubuntu pc, or if you need to install the mythtv distro
<C-Ray> I see, therefore the mythbuntu app is designed for this purpose along wih mythtv right?
<C-Ray> yeah
<C-Ray> very nice
<C-Ray> :D
<C-Ray> That's really great
<C-Ray> that's what I was searching for
<C-Ray> Thanks a lot
<C-Ray> :)
<drubin> C-Ray: glad I could be of service
<C-Ray> there is "Me TV" also for GNOME, now I just found it. Though it has limited features but still it serves.
<drubin> Ok seriously I love ubuntu now
<drubin> saved me years of reformatting with chntpw
<pedro3005> drubin, :D
<drubin> ubuntu can hack windows 7
<robbmunson> hmm....im thinking installing every POE module I could find was an overkill idea :/
<robbmunson> at least I have everything the bot  could want from the ubuntu repositories!
<ibuclaw> robbmunson, well done! :)
<ibuclaw> I once helped someone on the forums who installed *every* package in the repository...
<ibuclaw> took him about 18 hours.
<robbmunson> ibuclaw, no wonder that didnt hose his system :/
<pedro3005> ibuclaw, only 18 hours?
<robbmunson> RAM would be pegged out and the CPU would be chugging so hard it probably would shut the system down from overheating.
<pedro3005> it would take my internet connection a dozen decades to download it all
<robbmunson> ive DOWNLOADED every package in the repositories before...
<robbmunson> never even tried installing it all...dont think I would want to either.
<pedro3005> robbmunson, how big is it?
<robbmunson> pedro3005, 100+ GB
<robbmunson> (surprisingly small to be honest with you)
<pedro3005> robbmunson, still... 100gb.. damn.
<robbmunson> im not saying it didnt take me 3 days to do it all pedro3005
<pedro3005> robbmunson, let me do the math
<robbmunson> but once you get it all downloaded its basically maintenance from there, that doesnt take too long.
<ibuclaw> I thought it was about 30Gb for one release
<robbmunson> ibuclaw, I had EVERY releases packages
<ibuclaw> robbmunson, O.o
<robbmunson> in both i386 and x64
<robbmunson> was quite fun to watch my ISP freak out :)
<pedro3005> robbmunson, that's about 307 Kb/s
<robbmunson> mmmmhmmm
<robbmunson> pedro3005, 500GB hard drive 1/5 of the way full after I got done....thats how I judged how big it all was :)
<pedro3005> robbmunson, why did you do it?
<robbmunson> pedro3005, mostly for fun
<pedro3005> robbmunson, oh, I can imagine all the fun you had
<pedro3005> :P
<robbmunson> and when I go on vacation I dont wanna be without some form of packages...
<pedro3005> robbmunson, it would take approximately 10 days to download it in my connection
<pedro3005> assume the speed was constantly its maximum
<robbmunson> it was definitely a rough few days surfing the net on my server :)
<ghostofmybrain_> I have a question about ssh
<ghostofmybrain_> I editted the ssh_config to change it from port 22 to port 22022 and yet I can still only connect to it using winscp through port 22
<drubin> ghostofmybrain_: did you restart the ssh server?
<ghostofmybrain_> yeah
<ghostofmybrain_> well, I restarted the whole machine.
<drubin> ghostofmybrain_: can you please pastebin your /etc/ssh/sshd_config and /etc/ssh/ssh_config please
<drubin> ghostofmybrain_: are you running a firefall?
<ghostofmybrain_> i'm not sure how to pastebin things ithout a gui, lol
<drubin> ghostofmybrain_: Install pastebinit and then do  cat /etc/ssh/ssh_config | pastebinit
<ghostofmybrain_> ok
<drubin> ghostofmybrain_: but you sure you have both Port 22 and Port 22022 on new lines in your /etc/ssh/sshd_config file?
<ghostofmybrain_> Oh, ok, I figured it out. I didn't realize you had to edit sshd_config also
<drubin> btw I don't need /etc/ssh/ssh_config just the sshd_config
<ghostofmybrain_> but that was a good clue when you asked me to pastebin both lol
<drubin> ghostofmybrain_: ssh_config isn't were you set the port
<drubin> ;-p
<drubin> ghostofmybrain_: Did you get sorted?
<ghostofmybrain_> yeah, I did. Thanks!
<dim705> Hello. I've a problem with the display. After a short while in front of the computer, let's say 15 minutes, my eyes start to burn and I get headache. The view in Ubuntu is somehow blurred. The Ubuntu Version is 10.4 beta. The graphic card is Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02). I could not found the driver version. I'd be happy if someone can help me cause I like Ubuntu but in like this its somehow hard to go on. Tha
<robbmunson> dim705, not to sound rude, but how old is your monitor?
<dim705> Hello robbmuson. The monitor is an almost new one.
<dim705> Itś a Samsung SyncMaster T240
<robbmunson> dim705, I ask this because even my monitor blurs up in Ubuntu....
<dim705> robbmunson, what kind of Ubuntu do you have installed?
<dim705> Let's say what version.
<robbmunson> dim705, it was on 8.04 that I had the issue.
<robbmunson> dim705, and no offense to Ubuntu, but once I switched away from it, I havent had any issues with my monitor blurring.
<dim705> Yes it´s the same like with me.
<dim705> The monitor is not the problem.
<dim705> But i wonder if i've the right grafic driver installed
<drubin> coolies
<dim705> Does somebody know how to find out what driver version is installed?
<robbmunson> that...I have no clue dim705
<robbmunson> im just coming back to linux to be honest with you, I forgot how to do many things.
<robbmunson> try lspci -v
<drubin> dim705: in general intel graphics just works..
<drubin> are you sure your refresh rate is correct?
<dim705> Hello drubin, the refresh rate is currently at 60Hz.
<drubin> dim705: I am not the best with graphics because I generally don't use them ;-p
<drubin> hang around and maybe some one that is better then me will help you out
<drubin> ibuclaw bodhizazen  ping ^ graphics driver issues if you have a second
<dim705> Thank you robbmunson and drubin for your response
<robbmunson> dim705, sorry I couldnt be much help...
<dim705> robbmunson, i dried lspci -v and it gives me  Kernel driver in use: i915
<drubin> dim705: I would also possibly suggest asking in #ubuntu
 * robbmunson just stares at drubin
<robbmunson> subjecting this poor soul to the fire pit so soon? :(
<dim705> Ok iĺl try it there
<dim705> Thanks so much for the response
<robbmunson> dim705, just a "heads up"....its very active in that room at all times....pay attention is all the advice I can give you.
<dim705> i saw there are over 1400 people in that room
<dim705> I wonder if they pay attention on a single problem :)
<dim705> But Iĺl go on. Thanks a lot for advise
<robbmunson> dim705, if they dont address you after say 10 minutes, post your question again, its just hard to keep track :)
<ibuclaw> dim705, hi
<ibuclaw> robbmunson, have you seen the changelog for the intel driver in Linux?
<robbmunson> ibuclaw, no...
<ibuclaw> been quite alot of changes...
<ibuclaw> well - one minor change that revealed a *big* bug with the clocksource
<ibuclaw> on my netbook, currently have to boot with options i915 powersave=0
<ibuclaw> else screen will jitter once every so often before X crashes completely
<robbmunson> I think I might start playing with votebots code more, add more "triggers" to it...
<robbmunson> would be a great project to get me started in perl
<robbmunson> hmm....I noticed something while looking at Votebot's code....its missing .info domains...
<robbmunson> it fetches for titles .for com .net and .org...but when it comes to .info or any other TLD it would just ignore it.
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-04-11
<nhandler> robbmunson: That is correct. That was due to getting too many false-positives
<smeag0l> good morning/evening everybody
<leoquant> = #UFBT invite only?
<talsemgeest> leoquant: Is it?
<hobgoblin> no it shouldn;t be
<hobgoblin> leoquant: ## not #
<leoquant> ok thx
<man0riaX> Morning
<Mindgamer> Sigh.. I am so stuck I hope someone can help.  I want to delete my existing (probably misconfigures) RAID array and set up a new one - but I cannot stop the existing RAID array through the Palimpsest Disk Utility - I get a 'Not Authorized' error. My next idea is to allow logins as root and try it with that but as it is reccommended against.. you are my last hope... :(
<pedro3005> Mindgamer, just run the Palimpset Disk Utility as root
<Mindgamer> :) well thanks... i thought i needed to log in as root for that but i guess that wasnt necessary.. got it.. i guess it was obvious. sigh
<C-Ray> Hello! How are you? Please I need some help with something!
<C-Ray> MY problem is described here in details: http://pastebin.com/mfp9rgYG
<C-Ray> Thanks :)
<drubin> C-Ray: never tried that before. Maybe open office doesnt support this
<drubin> also I know it is kinda rude to ask but I can understand you not allowing people to change your pdf but not allowing them to copy/paste from it is silly
<C-Ray> I don't know, how do you disable the copying feature of a pdf file?
<C-Ray> there must be a tool or something for doing that, this must be simple :(
<C-Ray> Please usually under ubuntu how a person can protect his pdf?
<C-Ray> if the open office security thing is not working
<C-Ray> there must be a tool for that
<hobgoblin> C-Ray: you could try qpdf - never used it myself but description "QPDF is a program that can be used to linearize (web-optimize), encrypt (password-protect), decrypt, and inspect PDF files from the command-line."
<C-Ray> that sounds good :)
<hobgoblin> search for it in synaptic or software centre or add/remove or just install it with sudo apt-get install qpdf
<hobgoblin> there will be a man page for it   man qpdf
<C-Ray> yeah am installing it, I will give a try
<C-Ray> Thanks for the post :)
<hobgoblin> welcome
<C-Ray> Indeed, even when using Adobe Reader professional under Windows, still third party will be able to access the restrictions. How ironic! still the qpdf tool was not bad, it provides some good features, good to know it. Thanks hobgoblin anyway. I learned new thing today. I feel happy when I learn stuff :)
<BGL-[s]> when i plug a usb device in how am i supposed to know what the path is to the device? /dev/??
<BGL-[s]> trying to pull data off a garmin gps
<BGL-[s]> with gpsbabel
<pedro3005> BGL-[s], probably inside /media
<BGL-[s]> i looked there, it's not
<pedro3005> BGL-[s], is the drive recognized?
<BGL-[s]> when i use it on windows there is no drive, i use garmin software to retrieve the data
<BGL-[s]> so if its to show up as a drive in linux, i'm not sure where it'd be
<pedro3005> BGL-[s], try the Places menu
<BGL-[s]> not seeing anything new..
<pedro3005> BGL-[s], on a terminal, type lsusb and see if it is recognized
<BGL-[s]> yes i see it in there
<BGL-[s]> bus 003 device 002
<pedro3005> BGL-[s], hm... try the command 'mount' to see if it's mounted
<BGL-[s]> not seeing it there
<BGL-[s]> how does the the bus 003 device 002 translate into a /dev/ path for the usb port?
<BGL-[s]> pedro: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1407581
<BGL-[s]> seems similar problem
<phillw> BGL-[s]: is it realted to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9102151  ??
<BGL-[s]> i just tried sporttracks and mono gives off a variety of errors
<BGL-[s]> i wouldn't need it though if i couuld get gpsbabel workin
<BGL-[s]> hmm i didnt install winforums though
<BGL-[s]> forms
<BGL-[s]> heh getting 404s when i go to install winforms2
<BGL-[s]> something moved
<smertzhidam> how to printer in ubanto
<smertzhidam> the driver of convolute is no
<smertzhidam> please how the printer of document
<smertzhidam> kernel is no printer into detection?
<pedro3005> BGL-[s], sorry, back
<pedro3005> smertzhidam, huh?
<hobgoblin> smertzhidam: printer model please
<smertzhidam> HP 7200
<smertzhidam> but is no detect
<smertzhidam> print window of empty
<smertzhidam> what do?
<ghostofmybrain> how could I reinstall all the lib tools?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-04-04
<Duhza> hello
<zkriesse> Hi
<zkriesse> HELLO Duhza !
<Duhza> when i try to install ubuntu desktop on my mac osk it just says debian
<Duhza> 4.
<zkriesse> Ok
<zkriesse> Care to elaborate a bit?
<Duhza> well earler i tried to install server but i just gave me a black screen
<Duhza> so i quit that
<Duhza> and tried to install ubuntu desktop
<zkriesse> Ok
<zkriesse> With a Ubuntu Desktop Version CD i'm assuming?
<Duhza> yes
<zkriesse> Ok
<zkriesse> Did it give you a cd boot menu?
<Duhza> no
<Duhza> well
<zkriesse> Where you could choose to try the cd or install etc
<Duhza> server did
<Duhza> and i did install server then it went to a black screen with writeing on top
<Duhza> then to a black screen
<zkriesse> Well server is all CLI at first :P
<Duhza> oh
<Duhza> so what should i do
<zkriesse> That's the server version for ya
<zkriesse> It's a complete CLI interface
<Duhza> i understand
<zkriesse> But you can install the Ubuntu desktop environment on top of that if you so choose
<bioterror> !cli | Duhza
<ubot2> Duhza: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<Duhza> it doesnt work
<Duhza> ok i got the terminal thing
<Duhza> what now
<zkriesse> well sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop if you want the full on desktop environment
<zkriesse> or sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<Duhza> do i need to be connected to the interwebs
<zkriesse> Internet? I believe so for that yes
<Duhza> how
<Duhza> do i do that
<zkriesse> Uhm, plug in an ethernet cable?
<Duhza> can i do wifi
<zkriesse> I'd assume
<zkriesse> But I don't know how to check if wifi is working in the server edition
<Duhza> i got alot of errors
<zkriesse> !wifi
<ubot2> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Duhza> i got an error that starts with kernel panic
<zkriesse> hmmm
<malvin> Hai everyone: I've got a mousepad issue on my Acer Aspire A110. With the livecd of the netbook edition everything worked, but after installation my left mouse button and double tap didn't work. After updating my entire mouse stopped working. I've tried installing xserver-xorg-input-synaptics, but it was up-to-date. I also tried booting to an older kernel, but that didn't work either. Does anybody know what else I can try?
<zkriesse> !mousepad
<ubot2> Factoid 'mousepad' not found
<zkriesse> Argh, "smacks ubot2 "
<zkriesse> !touchpad
<Duhza> zkriesse
<ubot2> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Duhza> i need help
<Duhza> what should i dpo
<Duhza> do
<zkriesse> Duhza: I know....
<Duhza> shoudl i restart the system
<zkriesse> Please have patience....there's you, now malvin whilst I'm updating 17 databases for customers which must be done before 5 am
<Duhza> oh its 2 30 here an i have school tmrrw
<zkriesse> :)
<Duhza> :(
<Duhza> i am fucked
<Duhza> sorry for my language
<Duhza> is it bad if i shut down my mac and restart
<zkriesse> Uhm, a hard shut down is never suggested but sometimes that's all ya can do :P
<Duhza> k i will do
<malvin> ok
<malvin> zkriesse:
<zkriesse> malvin: Yes/
<malvin> zkriesse: ok can you tell me what the time is there
<zkriesse> for me it's 1:30 am why?
<malvin> because im totaly in a from roman ia
<malvin> so here is 9:30 am
<zkriesse> haha
<zkriesse> Nice
<malvin> so i would know how much i have to wait
<Duhza> now it says isolinux 4.01 debian
<zkriesse> malvin: I have no idea
<zkriesse> !touchpad | malvin
<ubot2> malvin: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<zkriesse> If it takes some time please don't get upset...we are all volunteers here...
<Duhza> what does efi boot mean
<zkriesse> Uhm, lemme check
<zkriesse> !efi
<ubot2> Factoid 'efi' not found
<zkriesse> Hmmm
<Duhza> i still get the error when i try again
<Duhza> is tehre a way to uninstall
<zkriesse> Yeah it's called a reformat
<zkriesse> Or you can install over i
<zkriesse> "it
<zkriesse> But you're using a Mac
<zkriesse> I know nothing about  mac's
<bioterror> install OS X ;)
<Duhza> ya i am reinstalling
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook did you read this first?
<Duhza> i have a macmini
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mac_mini
<halpbatman> hey guys i have a question.
<halpbatman> I am running live linux from usb
<halpbatman> trying to access my hdd
<halpbatman> but it gives me i don't have the permission
<halpbatman> to access it
<bioterror> sudo mount /dev/sdXX /mnt/
<halpbatman> how do i go about authenticating myself
<halpbatman> bioterror, it's mounted.
<bioterror> !mount
<ubot2> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<halpbatman> bioterror, i see the folders but i can't open some of the folders
<bioterror> use the sudo
<halpbatman> says can't find
<halpbatman> bioterror, the drive is mounted.. its certain folders that I can't access
<bioterror> open your filemanager with root priviledges
<halpbatman> how do i do that?
<bioterror> gksudo yourfilemanager
<UndiFineD> ALT+F2 gksu nautilus
<bioterror> gksudo
<UndiFineD> what is the diff ?
<bioterror> another is su and another is sudo
<halpbatman> bioterror, sweet thank you
<halpbatman> bioterror, you are the best
<bioterror> UndiFineD, I assume you know the difference between su and sudo
<malvin> bioterror: good morning ...
<UndiFineD> not really
<malvin> can you help me with my touchpad
<bioterror> yo use su to be a come super user, you use sudo to done super user commands
<bioterror> to do
<malvin> it is not working at all
<UndiFineD> thanks bioterror
<UndiFineD> maybe it is because I have been awake for so long
<UndiFineD> a few more minutes and then I go take a nap
<halpbatman> bioterror, another question.. i'm on my laptop using dvi out to connect to a monitor
<halpbatman> bioterror, and if i'm not using mirror monitor
<halpbatman> bioterror, one of the displays won't work...
<halpbatman> bioterror, anyway i can use both and have them show different images?
<halpbatman> bioterror, any ideas?
<UndiFineD> sometimes you can toggle mirror / monitor extention by pressing a key combi
<UndiFineD> fn+f5 i think
<UndiFineD> it should have a monitor on the function key
<malvin> bioterror: i have a question
<malvin> i just reinstaled linux on my netbook the ubuntu 10.04 and i stil have the touchpad ishues... can you help me..? im really a rooky.. i berly know how to use terminal and so on.... im one day old in linux and i cant fix these problem..
<bioterror> why not use 10.10?
<malvin> because i hade the same problem
<malvin> and some one from the ubuntu forum said that for a beginer i should go for the 10.04 version because im a rooky
<bioterror> no difference between 10.04 and 10.10
<bioterror> I would recommend 10.10 as it has newer stuff
<malvin> i dont know
<bioterror> and hence, I would even recommend 11.04 :D
<malvin> i just hade it
<malvin> would my touch pad work..?
<bioterror> but you have tested both: 10.10 and 10.04?
<malvin> yea
<malvin> and i have the same problem\
<malvin> my touch pad workien in live mode
<malvin> but one instaled it stoped working
<malvin> nothing
<bioterror> well, I cant figure out why you cant get your touchpad to work
<malvin> is there a way to conect to my netbook
<malvin> to see what can be up with it..?
<bioterror> well
<malvin> some ting like remote desktop
<bioterror> I'm at work and I need to run again, been a damn busy monday
<malvin> or baa
<bioterror> that's not how we work
<bioterror> right evilduanedesign
<malvin> ok
<bioterror> and if it works on livecd
<bioterror> I cant figure out why it wont work when you boot from hdd
<MrChrisDruif> Me neither
<malvin> actualy in booting from a usb
<malvin> because the hard drive is broken
<malvin> but the usb is a hightspeed one
<bioterror> it doesnt matter where you're booting
<bioterror> as I have a Lubuntu 10.10 booting from USB next to me
<bioterror> on HP nc8430 and touchpad works flawlessly ;)
<malvin> i see
<malvin> bioterror: now im monting the iso of the 11.04 on the usb and then i will instal it
<malvin> hope it will work
<bioterror> :)
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> worth of try
<malvin> if these doesent work what can i still try..?
<malvin> or who can help me...?
<bioterror> I dunno
<bioterror> I'm loosing my mind, I have more work than I can do :D
<malvin> i see
<malvin> i still have to start mine
<malvin> so i understand you position
<bioterror> I hate mondays
<malvin> i hate fridays
<malvin> bioterror: buy the way the linux comiunity is cool
<malvin> bioterror: i thought that going to linux will be a big head eache
<bioterror> it is first, if you have problems with hardware
<bioterror> as you can see
<malvin> bioterror: uhu
<malvin> now i have a bigger problem
<malvin> bioterror:
<malvin> bioterror:when the sistem starts to boot from the live usb the laptop stopes automaticaly//
<s-fox> Hello.
<MrChrisDruif> Hai s-fox :)
<MrChrisDruif1> I've got a IRC/freenode error. As you can see in the list I'm twice signed in...
<MrChrisDruif1> How can I sign the MrChrisDruif out or switch to that one?
<yofel> MrChrisDruif1: got resolved by the other one timing out, but next time you can type: /msg nickserv ghost MrChrisDruif <your_NS_password>
<MrChrisDruif> Ow....never mind :P
<nickor> i ran the hard drive diagnostic from terminal yesterday and it is still counting up (ran all night) its at 8429210 im confused as to what is going
<beta0x64_> nickor, weird. what diagnostic are you doing? just curious
<nickor> im such a newb
<nickor> i think it was fsck
<wolfpack> nickor: what are you geeting in the terminal
<coz_> nickor,  that doesnt sound right?
<wolfpack> getting?
<beta0x64_> how large is the drive and partition if you know it
<nickor> its counting to a trillion
<nickor> 84929210
<nickor> screen is filled with numbers on the left hand column of terminal
<coz_> nickor,  push up the scrollbar on the terminal ,, if you have it set to infinite scroll..and see what the original command was
<nickor> ok
<coz_> nickor,  actually,,, what was the reason that made you start this in the first place?
<nickor> i asked how to check my drive for physcial errors in another ubuntu room
<nickor> yesterday morning
<coz_> ah
<nickor> because i havent been able to install any ubuntu apps through the software center
<nickor> only 2 programs have installed successfully since i installed ubuntu
<coz_> nickor,  is this ubuntu 10.10 ...yes?
<nickor> yup
<nickor> it stinks doesnt it?
<nickor> what version should i use?
<wolfpack> nickor: No, it works well
<nickor> then im a newb :(
<coz_> nickor,  10.10 is fine :)
<wolfpack> nickor: Did you unmounted the drive before running fsck ?
<nickor> i do think this drive has been damamged and has bad sectors
<nickor> yes
<nickor> i cant scroll high enough to see the command i made its counted in the high millions approaching billions
<nickor> i have ubuntu 10.10 on like 4 computers i could get another machine i know to be healthy to compare results
<nickor> one moment
<coz_> nickor,  well you can have ubuntu run fsck at boot
<coz_> nickor,   if you stop that running check now    ctrl+c   and type     touch /forcefsck   then    sudo init 6   it should run that at boot
<beta0x64_> coz_, is that a good thing in this case? it might count like this but for how long?
<coz_> mmm
<beta0x64_> I want to know how large the partition of the drive is and what we're counting exactly.
<coz_> nickor,    then in terminal  first thing I would check is    df -h
<nickor> ok i stopped it
<coz_> nickor,  you could got to paste.ubuntu.com to paste the output of       df -h
<nickor> firefox wont start so i cant access that page
<coz_> ooo
<nickor> ill try that touch command now
<coz_> nickor,  well ,,,has firefox been an issue ?
<nickor> not really
<nickor> let me explain, this is running off the usb
<coz_> nickor,  was there an error opening firefox?
<beta0x64_> what do you think is wrong with the disk?
<nickor> i think it was dropped and has bad sectors
<beta0x64_> only 2 things installed from the repo?
<nickor> beta yes
<nickor> and i had to get them off the web directly
<beta0x64_> damn. is...anything loose in the drive?
<nickor> i do not know
<nickor> thats a good question
<coz_> nickor,  the hard drive was dropped?
<nickor> this machine is problematic, all parts are integrated
<nickor> cant take out ram or hard drive
<beta0x64_> I'm pretty sure it's a very sensitive thing to that kind of damage.
<nickor> nokia booklet 3g
<coz_> nickor,   well guy ,, a dropped hard drive  is never going to be trustworthy
<nickor> i know i was hoping to identify and not use bad sectors
<coz_> nickor,  you could download and burn  Dban  which will write zeros to the drive and probably report  and disk errors as well
<coz_> nickor,    http://www.dban.org/
<nickor> dban? ok
<beta0x64_> how will you restrict the sectors? sorry I'm not that awesome :)
<nickor> thanks
<coz_> nickor,  I wold run that,,  of course it is going to completely wipe the current hard drive clean
<nickor> beta i suppose my ignorance has gotten the better of me twice in this problem :(
<coz_> nickor,  and I also suggest downloading the minimal install cd which is about 12megs  and burn that,, the advantage of it is that ALL packages are downloaded from the internet and the system is up to date at first boot
<nickor> ok
<coz_> nickor,  however,, if the HD is damaged,,, then it is untrustworthy
<coz_> nickor,  you may want to replace it at some point if the remaining hardware is in good condition
<nickor> yeah i think it requires a soldering iron as the ram does for removal
<nickor> this is such an inherited problem / not a blessing
<coz_> nickor,  the fact that packages wont install,, that the fsck  was running forever ,, doesnt sound good,, it could be related to a bad install as well
<coz_> nickor,  oooo  thats not good
<coz_> nickor,  what system is this?
<nickor> nokia booklet 3g
<coz_> nickor,   oh!!
<coz_> darn
<nickor> indeed
<nickor> i have another laptop but it has less capacity
<nickor> but atleast it works lol
<coz_> nickor,  is the other system upgradeable,, at least the memory?
<nickor> actually no
<coz_> ok
<nickor> also limited
<nickor> its an thinkpad x41
<coz_> nickor,  well first things first...  download and burn Dban
<nickor> but!
<coz_> nickor, oh wait
<coz_> nickor,  does this system even have a cd rom?
<nickor> i have an acer wich is
<nickor> however its HUGE
<nickor> coz no it does not
<coz_> damn
<nickor> but i have an external cdrom
<nickor> should i need it
<coz_> nickor,   I dont know for sure if Dban can be set to boot  form usb
<coz_> let me check
<nickor> yeah my lenovo x41 has ubuntu also
<nickor> and a touch pen :)
<coz_> oo nice
<coz_> nickor,  apparenlty Dban can be run from usb ,, I am not sure of the procedure for that,, googling now
<nickor> fwiw ubuntu is awesome it recognized that touch pen on first boot
<coz_> nickor,  do you have a windows system?
<nickor> i have a bunch of em
<nickor> yes
<coz_> here is one tutorial for windows    http://www.trishtech.com/security/create_bootable_dban_usb_pen_drive.php
<coz_> I really would prefer a linux one hold on
<nickor> bathroom break be back in 5
<nickor> thank you so much btw
<nickor> ok my lenovo is dual boot
<nickor> and powered up
<coz_> nickor,  ok  mm  I am still trying to create a bootable usb flash with dban on linux
<nickor> ok
<nickor> no rush, thank you very much i want to get comfortable with ubuntu
<nickor> i think it has a lot of educational value for me
<coz_> nickor,  hold on I have to install unetbootin  for this to work I believe
<coz_> nickor,  however that windows link should also work
<nickor> ok i got the windows file downloaded
<nickor> im gonna go grab my vitamin and breakfast drink brb
<coz_> nickor,  I am going to try this on this system
<coz_> let me reboot
<nickor> there goes my hero!!!!!!
<coz_> nickor,  no luck so far for me on linux I am going to try this again, since I use Dban,, it would be cool to have this on usb flash
<nickor> cool ill be here
<nickor> im gonna try to install some programs on my lenovo ubuntu install
<coz_> nickor,  ok ,, I am going for a break here  ,, I will be back later
<nickor> ok so my lenovo install of ubuntu seems healthy
<nickor> it installs programs for example tango gps is here
<nickor> but others i can not locate
<nickor> should everything be under installed software?
<holstein> hey nickor
<holstein> maybe not
<holstein> depends on what you install
<holstein> some things dont get a menu enty
<holstein> you can always make a menu enty for even command line applications if you want
<cyoz> how does the update process work in ubuntu?
<cyoz> is it like windows update?
<cyoz> (between say 10.10 and 11.10)
<holstein> cyoz: this is different
<bdfhjk> cyoz: It is similar
<holstein> AFAIK, you cannot upgrade from XP to vista for example
<holstein> 10.10 and 11.04 are actually quite different looking
<holstein> *this time at least
<holstein> and, you usually have to go in order
<cyoz> so the update would be like moving from vista to 7?
<holstein> from 10.10 to 11.04 to 11.10
<holstein> you can read about long term support releases (LTS)
<holstein> you can upgrade between those
<holstein> 8.04 to 10.04 for example
<holstein> BUT, the fresh install is always preferred and actually can be faster
<cyoz> hmm well I think I have to get myself together and try installing ubuntu again first of all
<cyoz> failed last time :/
<holstein> cyoz: im not aware of how upgrading from vista to window7 works
<holstein> or if that is possible
<cyoz> it is possible afaik but not as clean as a fresh install
<cyoz> you get a folder with all your old stuff
<holstein> cyoz: check out WUBI
<holstein> !wubi
<ubot2> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<holstein> cyoz: and as always, the LIVE cd's are a great tool
<cyoz> I read about that but I want a "proper" install
<holstein> for seeing how well your hardware is supported prior to installing :)
<cyoz> my dvd-drive is broken and I really don't need it beyond those things
<holstein> cyoz: the good thing about WUBI is the lack of partitioning
<cyoz> I tried it via a flash-drive but got an error in the setup
<cyoz> I think I did the partitioning correctly
<holstein> but, if you are comfortable doing that
<holstein> and have your data backedup
<holstein> a proper install is preferred to WUBI
<cyoz> yes I'm paranoid about my data, that isn't an issue
<cyoz> the problem I faced seemed to be a problem with ubuntus installer
<holstein> i suppose
<cyoz> I just made the mistake to not bookmark the forum-thread I've found
<holstein> its more than likely hardware related
<holstein> either the USB stick
<holstein> or the iso
<holstein> i would check the md5 sum of the iso
<cyoz> hm, the stick worked fine with installing windows 7
<holstein> then re-format the stick
<holstein> cyoz: thats a different iso
<cyoz> it is, but I find that a bit unlikely.. don't you think?
<cyoz> I haven't had a corrupted download like that in a long time
<holstein> you didnt download the win7 iso
<holstein> and if you havent verified the md5
<holstein> you cant rule that out
<holstein> and, the creation of the USB stick
<holstein> i like to re-format fresh
<holstein> and use unetbootin
<cyoz> I used the tool that ubuntu.com suggested
<holstein> right, so theres another tool for you to try
<holstein> !unetbootin
<ubot2> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<holstein> eh
<holstein> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<cyoz> stupid question... for me that would be 10.10_Live_x64 right?
<holstein> cyoz: do you have a 64bit machine?
<cyoz> (downloaded  the 64 bit version)
<cyoz> yes
<holstein> do you want a 64bit install?
<cyoz> yes
<holstein> if you are totally new to linux
<nickor> holstein can i perform a search for these programs i cant find? what do you recommend?
<holstein> i would suggest a 32bit
<holstein> nickor: what program?
<nickor> its called tangogps
<holstein> cyoz: also, we are literally days from the 11.04 release
<nickor> theres a few of them i cant find
<cyoz> I see..
 * holstein installing tangogps...
<nickor> thank you holstein for your help
<holstein> nickor: i see it in the menu
<holstein> under accessories
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> you can use
<holstein> alt+F2
<holstein> and just type in tangogps
<holstein> ^the app name
<nickor> that works for any ?
<holstein> OR the name of any other app you might be looking for
<nickor> cool
<joerg__> hi, my samsung n510 netbook won't detect any wifi networks after installing linux driver for realtek wireless controller rtl8192e. i'm using ubuntu 10.10. any suggestions?
<nickor> im trying to pick the best software for my new install, is there a way to see ratings of a program?
<nickor> also if any of you have some game suggestions
<nickor> im looking for some simple games, so far ive got chess and a tetris clone
<bioterror> dopewars
<charlie-tca> foobilliards
<charlie-tca> gnubackgammon
<maheanuu_> IaOrana Ia Oe,  Good morning I have a problem my music player in 10.10 is trying to open any and all files and folders...   How do I remedy this
<maheanuu_> I cannot seem to find anyway to get back to the file manager doing its thing, this started last nite late and even trying to right click on the various files and folders doesn't give me any option it just brings up music player???   I cannot find any way to get out of this hole
<nickor> dopewars sounds fun
<nickor> billairds too, i have a touchpen btw that could be sweet
<kristian-aalborg> hey, any framebuffer experts? I'm trying to change the driver to vesafb but no luck
<ibuclaw> kristian-aalborg, why?
<kristian-aalborg> the colors seem off... I did a screenshot with fbgrab and it's much nicer than what I actually see on the screen
<kristian-aalborg> I'd like to give vesafb or uvesafb a shot
<UndiFineD> kristian-aalborg, that sounds like build in gamma / hue
<kristian-aalborg> yeah, the screen is not very good
<kristian-aalborg> http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<kristian-aalborg> following this
<kristian-aalborg> whoa, everything got faster
<kristian-aalborg> hurm, so I just started screen and the screensaver (worms from bsdgames) wouldn't quit upon presssing a key... related?!
<Duhza> hello
<Duhza> hello
<charlie-tca> hello, Duhza
<Duhza> so is there any thing i need to know when installing ubuntu desktop on mac
<Duhza> can i use ftp and ssh on ubuntu desktop?
<charlie-tca> sure
<Duhza> ok
<charlie-tca> As for installing on a mac, I don't know of anything
<charlie-tca> Usually just works, I think
<holstein> Duhza: there are usually nice wiki pages
<holstein> with specifics on mac hardware
<Duhza> ya
<Duhza> lol
<holstein> like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<holstein> i would give it a read
<Duhza> for wifi do i need to setup after i install
<holstein> sometimes there are deal-breakers
<Duhza> i have macmini
<holstein> depends
<holstein> probably not
<holstein> usually the intel stuff is well supported
<Duhza> kk
<holstein> Duhza: try it live
<holstein> i usually boot live
<holstein> and run lspci
<holstein> poke around a bit
<holstein> see if the sound works
<holstein> wifi
<holstein> desktop effects
<holstein> not that that means you cant get support for a device
<holstein> i have a netbook, installed 10.04
<Duhza> im installing now
<holstein> wifi and sound didnt work
<Duhza> 10.10
<holstein> i updated to the newest kernel
<holstein> via wired ethernet
<holstein> and BOOM
<holstein> everything worked :)
<holstein> *just in case you wondered what the ubuntu kernel team was up to :)
<Duhza> im a newbie at linux
<holstein> open a terminal
<holstein> from the live CD
<holstein> and run
<holstein> lspci
<Duhza> what will taht do
<holstein> that will tell you what devices ubuntu 'sees'
<holstein> and you can go from there testing if they wok
<holstein> work*
<holstein> *before installing
<holstein> or, just go for it :)
<Duhza> i went for it
<Duhza> lol
<Duhza> i dont care if i lose my stuff on my mac
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> if you got things backed up
<holstein> and can afford to break things
<holstein> and re-install
<Duhza> nah its not my main comp
<Duhza> i can just re-install
<holstein> thats really a good way to learn
<holstein> i just like to make sure folks know what they are getting into
<Duhza> ya lol
<holstein> so they dont have a bad experience due to lack of information
<Duhza> i know some commands for mac terminal
<holstein> cool
<holstein> that'll come in handy
<Duhza> lol not many
<holstein> well, just not being afraid of it is key
<Duhza> lol
<Duhza> what does sudo mean
<holstein> superuser do?
<holstein> let me tell you what it does
<Duhza> ok
<holstein> it lets you borrow the rights of the root or administrator
<holstein> to do things like install software
<holstein> in OSX, when you install something
<holstein> and you are asked for an admin password
<holstein> *similar
<Duhza> ok
<Duhza> how can i make my account the admin account
<Duhza> so i dont have to do that
<kristian-aalborg> will eventual changes I made to initramfs be the same when I get another kernel?
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: im not sure about that
<holstein> but, i think it depends on where the changes come from
<holstein> if *you* do them
<holstein> i think you have to do them next kernel
<kristian-aalborg> I don't mind
<holstein> but, theres not much reason to upgrade kernels
<holstein> and you can try the new one
<holstein> and boot the old one easy enough
<kristian-aalborg> actually, I'm a bit nervous messing with it... so I hope I get a "default" option with the next kernel
<holstein> eh, i say you're not really learning til you break it :)
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: i used to run a Vbox install just for that kind of thing
<holstein> and i still have a laptop for music production that i test updates on
<kristian-aalborg> I plan to get into vbox-ing
<Duhza> will openssh
<holstein> what?
<holstein> run?
<Duhza> allowme to acssses my ubuntu from my pc with putty
<bioterror> yes
<holstein> Duhza: sure
<bioterror> openssh-server
<Duhza> ok so i need to install it
<kristian-aalborg> Duhza: http://principialabs.com/beginning-ssh-on-ubuntu/
<holstein> !xdmx
<ubot2> Factoid 'xdmx' not found
<holstein> :/
<holstein> anyone using xdmx?
<holstein> im getting strange keyboard behavior
<holstein> after setting up a 2nd display scenario
<charlie-tca> !info xdmx
<MrChrisDruif> xdmx?
<charlie-tca> <ubottu> xdmx (source: xorg-server): distributed multihead X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.9.0-0ubuntu7.3 (maverick), package size 799 kB, installed size 1672 kB
<holstein> AH
<holstein>    !info FTW :)
<charlie-tca> Yes, ubot2 doesn't work with it
<holstein> If Xdmx was invoked with -xkb or was not compiled to use the XKEYBOARD extension, then a keyboard on a backend or console will be initialized using the map that the host X server provides
<holstein> ^ does that make sense to anyone?
<Duhza> how do i get java
<charlie-tca> I think it means if you did not specify the keyboard to use, it will use whatever you choose at install time
<charlie-tca> !java
<ubot2> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<holstein> charlie-tca: im going to have to keep trouble shooting
<holstein> see what option im not passing that i need to pass
<christopher> I am new and noticed that many web pages and articles do not appear correctly in FireFox. I am running 10.04. Anyone know why?
<holstein> christopher: what site?
<holstein> define 'correctly'
<holstein> what browser are you used to?
<holstein> in 10.04, i usually use chromium
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> i added FF4 with this PPA
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<holstein> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<holstein> sudo apt-get upgrade
<holstein> ^ only if you dont have FF4 and would like to upgrade to it *
<christopher> sorry to be slow. I got distracted.
<christopher> I have always used Firefox. but I notice that the text is often hidden under other objects on the screen. Like in news articles.
<Duhza> my screen is not working
<Duhza> like the screen in terminal the app
<christopher> i first started using Ubuntu last June, and there has always been a problem with some web pages. Also, and almost as troubling, the web pages seem to move up and down a notch on their own.
<bobo123> christopher: I don't know but I guess firefox has dropped some special-support for some buggy old MSIE6.0-only -pages perhaps? could be why it renders them as their stylessheets actually says, and not as the creator thought
<bobo123> christopher:  if "pages seem to move up and down a notch on their own" then that is perhaps some bug though
<christopher> it bugs my eyes sometimes. Perhaps I should use a different browser?
<holstein> christopher: check out firefox 4
<holstein> ^
<christopher> Someone just suggested i upgrade to 4, but I didn't see it in the synaptic manager
<bobo123> christopher: Also some webpagages is badly made, so it you set the Minimum font size -setting in firefox, then those pages break (writing things on top of each other or don't grow boxes as they should etc).
<holstein> 16:49 < holstein> i added FF4 with this PPA
<holstein> 16:49 < holstein> https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<holstein> 16:49 < holstein> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<holstein> 16:49 < holstein> sudo apt-get update
<holstein> 16:49 < holstein> sudo apt-get upgrade
<holstein> you'll need to add that PPA^
 * holstein is sorry for the multi-paste :/
<bobo123> christopher: yeah ff4 is too new to be in the standard repository..... it wasn't released until last week or so, right? allso be aware that ff4 is have a quite different userinterface - it is more like chrome. butt-ugly that is.
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> i like it :)
<christopher> holstein: ok. Sorry to be sooo newbie, but the lines you just added, i just paste into terminal? or do i need to download something first?
<holstein> christopher: i would go to that link first
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<holstein> and read
<holstein> but yeah
<holstein> if you paste the sudo lines in the terminal
<holstein> it'll just happen
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> i would read a bit
<holstein> so you know whats going on
<holstein> and why
<christopher> thanks
<holstein> PPA's give you access to packages that are not in the normal repositories
<holstein> and thats one that the mozilla team maintains
<holstein> sudo apt-add-repository adds it
<christopher> i don't know if that's gonna happen, but at least i can define my ignorance a little perhaps.
<holstein> sudo apt-get update updates the package list
<holstein> and sudo apt-get upgrade upgrades pacakges
<holstein> such as FF3 to FF4 :)
<holstein> christopher: you can just search where you are comfortable
<holstein> for web-browsers
<holstein> and install one and try it
<holstein> like chromium
<holstein> or midori
<christopher> you mentioned chromium?
<holstein> yup
<holstein> sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<Shawn727> Hey all
<christopher> are any of these in synaptic. Not that i am afraid of the terminal. But if its all the same. . .
<holstein> christopher: should be :)
<holstein> use what you feel comfortable with
<bobo123> Hellow: Shawn727
<joshwhat> Hello, all!
<Hellow> What?
<bobo123> oups.. my bad, I was trying to write hello :-}
<collinp> kk
<joshwhat> I'm not much of a beginner, but there wasn't an ubuntu-intermediate channel... :)
<Shawn727> Bobo read p.m.
<bobo123> my little tab-finger got a little overactive there :-D
<holstein> Shawn727: no thanks
<joshwhat> I deleted my Auto eth0 when I wanted to connect wireless only, but now I want to add it back, but it won't connect... Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks!
<holstein> Shawn727: also, its usually considered bad etiquette to PM un-announced
<bobo123> christopher: yeah everything is available in synaptic too. and adding additional repositories to get more programs is also available from it (a dilogbox from a menu in it)
<holstein> christopher: also, if you didnt ask, or say its OK to be in a PM
<holstein> be cautious*
<Shawn727> Bobo do you have a paypal?
<bobo123> nope. paypal is kinda evil. (kinda off topic too, right?)
<Shawn727> k
<christopher> Thanks Holstein. Just downloaded Midori and checked a few news articles. They all seem to be fine, and there is no scrolling problems.
<bobo123> joshwhat:  yeah I guess an ubuntu-intermediate channel whould be fun :-D
<holstein> christopher: :)
<holstein> nice browser really
<Duhza> how do i know what my su password is
<holstein> Duhza: you dont have one
<holstein> you use sudo
<holstein> and thats your users password
<holstein> if you want something more like the typical OSX scenario
<holstein> where you end up with a root terminal
<holstein> run the command
<holstein> sudo -s
<holstein> then, put in your users pass
<holstein> and you'll get a root terminal
<Shawn727> Holstein is nice lol
<holstein> :)
<Duhza> kk tahnks
<Duhza> lol
<MK`> When I click to view properties in /, it says it's 128 TB, is this a (known) bug?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-04-05
<bobo123> hi MK`: you have quite a big harddisk there :-)
<MK`> lool
<MK`> It's a 750 GB drive for the record :p
<MK`> er, 500 GB! And the ubuntu partition is a fraction of that
<MK`> It appears to be the /proc folder being read as 128 TB
<bobo123> I can imagine a future in then years or so where we look back to the "good old 2012 when the puny little 128TB seems really big"  ;-)
<MK`> Heh
<bobo123> *ten years
<MK`> I still have an old 15 GB harddrive around
<MK`> came with a PC that had a 533 MHz processor and 64 MB ram
<bobo123> I suppose you run win98 on that one though... not give me 512MB ram or I won't install-ubuntu :-)
<MK`> Worse: Windows ME
<MK`> It *literally* crashed more than once a week
<bobo123> oh.. winME was horrible. I think there is some win98-with-only-the-good-parts-of-ME now though.
<MK`> That'd be nice
<MK`> I installed ubuntu on that 15GB HD recently; it's an old HD so it's read/write noise is louder, gives me BSOD flashbacks
<bobo123> yeah some old hard disks can be really noisy... I had one that once an hour or so starts to squeak for a couple of seconds
<MK`> heh
<MK`> This one sounds like it's sort of gargling
<MK`> anytime it does any reading or writing
<MK`> it's loud enough to be noticeable but not loud enough to be a nuisance
<bobo123> hehehe.... I think you should invest in a new harddisk for you ubuntu :-) if you still have that old 64MB pc running you should probably go to http://www.msfn.org/board/forum/8-windows-959898seme/ or rather the "Windows 9x Member Projects" subforum there
<MK`> Hah no I gutted that thing
<MK`> I installed DSL on it to see how it ran but it was too slow. It ran quite slow with ME on it already
<MK`> I am one of the lucky few who runs ubuntu with a floppy drive now though :)
<bobo123> ohhh.. floppy-ubunt???
<MK`> lol, I haven't used the drive yet
<MK`> but it's there, with it's cute little twisted IDE cable
<bobo123> on the other hand, windows2.0 was possible to run from two 1.2MB floppys (no harddisk needed) I think....
<MK`> I don't think I can sell a 64 MB DDR1 ram chip, I should probably chuck it
<bobo123> yeah I love floppys, but don't use them quite as often anymore... I have 500 floppys or with nice litte dos games and windows3-applications on them in a couple of boxes that I have thought that I should really read in and save on a dvd or so... later.
<MK`> I have several myself, but they aren't formatted for windows. I think they were for the old, old tandy we used to have
<bobo123> Hmm.. yeah a 64MB-dimm is probably too small to save.... if it had been 128MB though you should save it and donate it to someone that only have 64MB
<MK`> lol
<MK`> The giant CRT monitor I threw out
<bobo123> ohh.. tandy :-D
<MK`> it was getting to hot too fast
<MK`> too*
<bobo123> i used an apple][+ with the enourmous amount of 64KB memory. The strange thing is that it was enough.... and the 120KB floppys was enough to store the programs on... why do the operatingsystem need gigabytes now?
<bobo123> but we didn't downloaded the latest movie to the computer then of course....
<MK`> i wonder if there's a moore's law for software bloat
<bobo123> hehehe. probably!
<bobo123> I wonder if there are tandy emulators.....
<bobo123> anyway, I guess we floated away from the subject: yes if ubuntu filemanager (Nautilus) says you have 128 TB then it has a bug, there is some bug-reporting webpage that you can fill in....
<MK`> heh
<MK`> That and my internet activity light is on when I have no connection
<MK`> I think it's working opposite to the way it's supposed to. Blinking off when they is activity
<MK`> there is*
 * UndiFineD waves at mortiy 
<UndiFineD> feel free join #ubuntu-beginners-team as well
<kristian-aalborg> hmm, the uvesafb freed up a lot of memory and made everything go faster... but it seems like it might be a bit less stable?
<MK`> How can I get temp sensors on my laptop? sensors-detect didn't find any
<aztek> :-D
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<compaq17_> my ubuntu installer keeps hanging, doesn't finish install
<bioterror> start it again
<kristian-aalborg> compaq17_: tried nomodeset option?
<compaq17_> ha, started it a 1,000 times
<compaq17_> wassat?
<kristian-aalborg> where does it hang?
<holstein> compaq17_: if you get a chance, try wiping the disc
<holstein> its a long shot though
<holstein> test the disc too*
<kristian-aalborg> try another install disk
<compaq17_> i've reformatted the disc multiple times; hangs at the user info page
<compaq17_> i've used multiple install disks
<holstein> compaq17_: how?
<bioterror> use the alternate installer ;)
<compaq17_> what's the alternate installer?
<holstein> yeah, thats a good next step
<bioterror> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
<compaq17_> where can I find the install log?
<holstein> compaq17_: there are some nice tools for that in the alternate installer
<holstein> if it fails
<compaq17_> ok; does it matter that I'm installing on a laptop?
<bioterror> should not
<bioterror> as you got into desktop
<compaq17_> ok, i have the alternate installer site so I"ll try that.
<compaq17_> thanks
<holstein> compaq17_: if the alternate fails
<holstein> try and come back
<holstein> leaving it right there running
<holstein> where it fails
<compaq17_> ok, thanks
<kristian-aalborg> I have the weird staircase boot syndrome
<kristian-aalborg> omg I had wireless working in minutes... something's wrong with the universe! ;)
<holstein> UKT! :)
<KinkyPinkie>  hey! anyone know of a problem with networking not starting automatically on 10.04? and maybe how to solve?
<bioterror> describe more
<KinkyPinkie> after shutting the lid on the laptop and the pc goes into sleep, it wont recover from the sleep and the networking wont work properly
<KinkyPinkie> the easy fix is ofc to disable sleep
<kristian-aalborg> bugger, I forgot how to add a ppa... I need the PPA version of ncmpcpp
<bioterror> KinkyPinkie, what kind of laptop you have?
<KinkyPinkie> i'ts an old Advent 7201, elongs to my fiend
<KinkyPinkie> friend ;D
<Duhza> hey why is it when i have a mac that has a 2.4ghz prosseser and 4g of ram it only says that i have 2.7 gb of ram and 2.00ghz
<bioterror> Duhza, do you have 64bit linux?
<Duhza> idk
<Duhza> why
<bioterror> becouse 32bit cant handle over 3GB
<Duhza> i think 32
<Duhza> ohhhhhh
<Duhza> is there an easy way to upgrade
<bioterror> "oh well pae kernel blaa blaa" but still not the same
<bioterror> Duhza, yeah, reinstall
<charlie-tca__> Duhza: there is a amd64-mac version of natty
<Duhza> oh is there a way where i can keep all my files
<charlie-tca__> did you install a separate /home partition?
<Duhza> no
<Duhza> i mean its the one i set up to start out wiht
<charlie-tca__> Back up, and during the install, use manual partitioning and do not check "format"
<charlie-tca__> It should the /home files alone, then.
<Duhza> ok
<Duhza> so no format
<charlie-tca__> You will install to the same directory, just do not format it
<Duhza> and backup is just so i dont lose everything
<Duhza> ami right
<charlie-tca__> right. In case something does go wrong, you don't lose things
<Duhza> ok i dont need that
<holstein> KinkyPinkie: are you up to date?
<holstein> i havent seen that in a long time
<holstein> but i have a wireless card in peppermintOS (lucid based) that wont wake after standby
<holstein> im using ndiswrapper with it
<holstein> bioterror: you think the PAE kernel is a bad idea for Duhza ?
<bioterror> holstein, I would go for the real 64bit os
<KinkyPinkie> holstein: what you mean up to date?
<holstein> Duhza: you could always try the PAE kernel before reinstalling
<holstein> its easy :)
<holstein> *easier
<Duhza> what is PAE
<bioterror> !pae
<bioterror> :(
<holstein> Duhza: its a way to utilize the memory
<holstein> in a 32bit install
<holstein> but, a 64bit install is preferred usually
<Duhza> i think 64 bit would be better
<holstein> really depends
<UndiFineD> often needed to use VMs on 32bit
<holstein> Duhza: there are still some 'gotchas' with 64bit
<Duhza> ?
<holstein> flash is aruably worse
<holstein> assuming you care about that
<bioterror> there's 64bit flash
<holstein> and i use lightscribe
<holstein> and that is 32bit only
<holstein> *64bit support is better all the time though
<Duhza> i only need screen unzip java xampp and my sexy body
<holstein> go for it
<holstein> im just saying right now
<Duhza> yes
<holstein> you run sudo apt-get install linux-generic-pae
<holstein> and you can try that kernel
<Duhza> i think 64bit would be better
<holstein> probably takes about 3 minutes or so
<holstein> including the reboot
<holstein> the reinstall i think will take 30
<holstein> and you can always do the reinstall after that
<holstein> KinkyPinkie: i was thinking there might be a kernel update or firmware update your install could benefit from
<KinkyPinkie>       i am trying to install proprietary display driver forom ati now
<holstein> KinkyPinkie: yeah?
<holstein> im not sure if that will help with the wireless recovering from sleep...
<KinkyPinkie> having read i think  every thread on the subject, seems like the most plausible fix
<holstein> plausible
<holstein> there was a patch for a VIA chip i have
<holstein> that helped the wifi
<KinkyPinkie> i have to forcereboot after sleep, it wont come to live by it self
<holstein> OK
<holstein> so its not just the wifi then
<holstein> its the whole she-bang
<KinkyPinkie> mm
<holstein> still, its worth checking for updates
<holstein> if you havent
<KinkyPinkie> seemed to be only wless first
<compaq17> thanks everyone for helping me get the system installed
<compaq17> what is the message at boot about cryptswap not mounting?
<holstein> i dont use cryptswap
<holstein> compaq17: if you can get the exact message though
<compaq17> next time I boot i will write it down
<compaq17> what's the best security software for ubuntu?
<holstein> in what way?
<compaq17> antivirus, firewall
<holstein> shouldnt need anti-virus
<holstein> but do what makes you feel comfortable
<holstein> !shorewall
<holstein> hmmm
<compaq17> where get?
<holstein> compaq17: just open whatever software manager you want to use
<holstein> and search firewall
<compaq17> ok
<holstein> you should have one at the router though
<compaq17> yes
<compaq17> bye for now
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<compaq17> thanks
<holstein> sure :)
<coz_>  good day to all
<Duhza> the download takes for ever
<holstein> Duhza: depends on your internet
<Duhza> i have 23 mbps down and 30 up
<holstein> maybe you got a slow mirror
<Duhza> oh
<holstein> usually takes me about 12 mintues to DL
<holstein> or less
<holstein> i usually look, and if its says "an hour" or so
<head_victim> I"ve noticed a lot of PPAs can be slower
<holstein> i stop it, and go again
<holstein> head_victim: i think so too
<head_victim> I find using a local mirror for the main packages speeds things up as well
<Duhza> where can i find a local mirror
<head_victim> Synaptic has a built in way to find the quickest download
<holstein> Duhza: how much longer do you have?
<Duhza> i tryed three times now it says 9min
<head_victim> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors is another place to get an idea
<holstein> 9 minutes sounds right
<head_victim> I get 4.2MB/s from my local mirror
<holstein> Duhza: you're getting an iso right?
<Duhza> yesh
<head_victim> Oh sorry, I thought you mean updates :/
<head_victim> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors is a place for local CD mirrors
<holstein> still, the ubuntu mirrors for DLing whatever are usually quite fast
<holstein> relatively
<head_victim> I get free quota from my ISP for my local mirror (our country still uses download quotas :/)
<holstein> :/
<Duhza> ok for when i want to install 64bit with out reformating what do i do
<charlie-tca__> You backed up, right?
<Duhza> nah i dont need to
<Duhza> i have the stuff in need on my other comp
<Duhza> i just dont want to go back and install java xampp
<charlie-tca__> I choose manual partitioning, install to same partition, just change the "do not use" to ext4, do not check format, and the mount point to     /
<charlie-tca__> That does erase everything except /home , as far as I know
<Duhza> so for use as i use ext4
<charlie-tca__> yup, that is the default filesystem used
<Duhza> kk
<charlie-tca__> and, I would like to know if it destroys the /home directory when you get done, please?
<Duhza> lol k
<charlie-tca__> got to hope for the best outcome, right?
<Duhza> ywah
<charlie-tca__> It has never destroyed /home for me, but others have said it did
<Duhza> lol
<charlie-tca__> and I keep my files backed up on dropbox, too. You would think I could make it screw up
<Duhza> lol
<aveilleux> Ive got an interesting problem. I'm telling wicd to connect to my phone's hotspot, but it's trying to connect to a different network entirely.
<Duhza> how do i get java
<charlie-tca__> enable partnership
<charlie-tca__> then reload, it will show up then
<rakshasa> Can anyone tell me how I should persist my xinput settings under Ubuntu10.10??
<holstein> rakshasa: what are you trying to accomplish?
<holstein> if you make a custom xorg.conf for some reason
<holstein> it should be read
<rakshasa> How do I set my properties in my custom xorg.conf?
<rakshasa> Im disabling my touchpad by set-prop int the xinput
<rakshasa> But each time the xserver restarts the default settings get loaded
<rakshasa> :(
<holstein> rakshasa: how about http://ubuntuguide.net/quickly-enabledisable-laptop-touchpad-with-touchpad-indicator-in-ubuntu-10-10
<holstein> or something like http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-auto-disable-the-touchpad-when-the-mouse-is-plugged-in-fedora-13
<rakshasa> I'v thought about using it
<rakshasa> But I also need to know the underlying method, where it is persisted
<holstein> AH
<holstein> not sure where to send you
<rakshasa> I like to know how thing work, its a sick obsession
<rakshasa> :p
<holstein> #xorg?
<rakshasa> holstein tnx for the advice, I will use the programs but I have to figure out how 'xinput' and 'synclient' reflect the xorg.conf
<ejay> hi, do i have to defragment before installing ubuntu alongside my windows operating system
<rakshasa> ejay?
<rakshasa> The best thing you can do is use parted magic to resize your partition
<rakshasa> So 1 ntfs for your window, 1 ext4 for ubuntu root, 1 ext4 for /home and 1 linux swap partition
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-04-06
<rakshasa> Than just install your ubuntu and select the right partition make sure you dont overwrite you windos
<rakshasa> Leave some MB's unallocated space between the partitions
<rakshasa> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome#intro
<rakshasa> Here is some info
<Duhza> hello
<ApOgEE> hi all
<thewrath> hey all!
<thewrath> hello
<xardas008> what can be the reason for a file conflict in ubuntu one?
<xardas008> and how can i avoid it in Ubuntu 10.10
<r4y> Hello
<xardas008> hello r4y
<r4y> When Ubuntu 10.04 had come out I downloaded it and put it on CD
<r4y> Do they change what they upload for downloaders to put on CD
<r4y> you know iso
<xardas008> how do you mean that?
<r4y> How do I not mean that?
<r4y> I am thinking how else I can say it
<r4y> I should say something about what I am asking
<r4y> I am not sure I can find the link I had read
<r4y> there was a bug in the iso cd I downloaded of lucid lynx
<r4y> where when installing, when the menu pops up I can't just let it automatically go into the live session
<r4y> instead
<r4y> I had to pick to go into the live session by pressing start
<r4y> don't ask me why but I remember it
<r4y> anyways
<xardas008> normaly ubuntu lets you decide if you want to install or go into live session
<r4y> It was a bug of some sort
<r4y> I never had that problem before
<r4y> I have burned Gutsy Gibbons, Hardy Heron, and that other one which I think was 9.04
<xardas008> i never had any problems with the live image
<r4y> they didn't have any problem like the one I have with this CD I had burned
<r4y> So
<r4y> I am asking do they change the upload they feed people for each individual version?
<xardas008> for lts maybe
<r4y> That's my thought as well
<r4y> I don't know for sure either
<r4y> What version are you running?, or are you?
<nit-wit> would you iike a md5sum check link
<r4y> No, I know where to go
<nit-wit> cool
<r4y> It's easy to find
<r4y> thank you though
<r4y> :)
<xardas008> atm 11.04
<r4y> Is 10.04 more stable?
<xardas008> no it's a beta
<r4y> Does beta mean newest?, I never quite understood alpha and beta
<xardas008> it means that it is a testing version
<xardas008> not for productive work
<MrChrisDruif> r4y: 10.04 "should" be more stable than 11.04B4 or even 10.10 as it's a LTS
<r4y> O, OK
<r4y> thank you both
<r4y> Wait, I was just on their website, I didn't see 10.10, although I have read that number of Ubuntu many times
<r4y> I must have missed it somehow
<r4y> I though 10.04 was Long term and 10.10 was not
<r4y> I thought, not I though
<r4y> wacks myself on the head
<r4y> So I am wrong, then?, If I am wrong then Ubuntu 10.04 and Ubuntu 10.10 is Long Term?
<r4y> are long term, not is, wack
<xardas008> only 10.04 is Long Term
<r4y> ouch
<r4y> LOL
<r4y> OK
<r4y> is 11.04 also LT?
<bioterror> no
<r4y> I what you just said
<MrChrisDruif> r4y: Nope :)
<r4y> OK
<r4y> OK I am sorry, thank you
<bioterror> 12.04 might be ;)
<r4y> So I should try Lucid again I guess
<bioterror> as 08.04 -> 10.04 ->
<r4y> When will that be out?
<r4y> O, right
<xardas008> 12.04 in april 2012
<MrChrisDruif> bioterror: it should be 12.04 :)
<bioterror> :D
<r4y> I was just using 8.04 about a month and half ago
<MrChrisDruif> Lucid is out r4y
<r4y> One more year, but it will be in beta
<r4y> OK, thank you guys
<r4y> you have helped me understand better
<MrChrisDruif> In beta?
<r4y> 12
<r4y> not 10
<r4y> when it is out it will in beta for a while
<r4y> testing
<r4y> version 12
<bioterror> those goes by the year
<bioterror> 12 means 2012
<r4y> I know 10.04 is out, I already have it on CD in this room which I burned some many months ago
<bioterror> 10.04 came year ago
<r4y> those?
<r4y> each number by year?
<r4y> I don't know why I didn'e see it before
<r4y> really wacks
<r4y> double ouch
<MrChrisDruif> r4y: It took me some time to get that as well :)
<r4y> I see the light, ha ha ha ha
<r4y> ty all so much, now I know what I am going to do and I understand some more better
<r4y> I always learn something when I come here
<r4y> always
<r4y> Take care all, o/
<r4y> bye
<r4y> Bye MrChrisDruif, bioterror, xardas008, and nit-wit
<MrChrisDruif> Bya r4y :)
<r4y> o/
<bioterror> ubuntu comes every 6 months
<bioterror> 04 and 10
<r4y> evey 6 months
<r4y> by number for number of the year
<xardas008> and month
<bioterror> year.month
<r4y>  since 4?, right
<bioterror> like 11.04
<bioterror> that's how it will get version
<r4y> So they started with number 4?
<bioterror> they started with 5.04
<bioterror> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(operating_system)#Releases
<r4y> Well, now it makes sense
<bioterror> sowwy, 4.10 was first ;)
<r4y> aha, I see
<bioterror> 6.06 was exception
<r4y> well, close(spelling) enough for me
<r4y> 4 being in the middle of the year,
<r4y> OK well take care and ty you all
<xardas008> i have a problem with ubuntu one, when i have a file conflict, i can't do what is described here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ/HowDoIResolveConflictFiles because the original file isn't visible anymore
<coz_>  good day to all
<s-fox> =)
<coz_> s-fox,   hey
<s-fox> Hello. BIAB
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<kristian-aalborg> here's a simple question for once
<kristian-aalborg> I need to install an extra kernel
<kristian-aalborg> just as a security measure... what would I need? linux-image something something and?
<xardas008> http://www.ramoonus.nl/2011/03/linux-kernel-2-6-38-installation-guide-for-ubuntu-linux/
<xardas008> everything you need stands on this page
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: you can easily install the PAE kernel
<kristian-aalborg> yo holstein
<holstein> sudo apt-get install linux-generic-pae
<holstein> the problem is
<holstein> which ever is the newest
<holstein> which should be the normal -generic one
<holstein> will the at the top of the list in grub
<holstein> and get booted
<holstein> normally
<holstein> i just leave the last *good* kernel in place
<holstein> and use it if needed
<kristian-aalborg> aptitude update reveals no new kernels
<kevin9286049> i know there's a kernel ppa kristian-aalborg
<kristian-aalborg> kevin9286049: been there and not going back ;)
<kevin9286049> i was able to add 2.6.26, i did it through the kernel ppa
<kevin9286049> good luck then
<Duhza> hello
<Toastedegg> I'm trying to install ubuntu onto my netbook. I'm at the final installation step (Who are you?) and after typing in all my information, with the download bar saying "Ready when you are..." the Forward button isn't becoming available.
<Toastedegg> What am I doing wrong here?
<holstein> Toastedegg: what installer?
<holstein> the live installer for the 32bit 10.10?
<Toastedegg> The one available for the netbook from ubuntu.com.
<holstein> right
<charlie-tca> Toastedegg: make sure the username is not admin
<Toastedegg> It isn't.
<holstein> what version?
<holstein> 10.10?
<Toastedegg> 10.10
<holstein> right?
<holstein> OK
<Toastedegg> Everything on the Who are you page has a green check.
<Duhza> how can i get mysql on my 64bit ubuntu desktop
<holstein> Toastedegg: back button working?
<Toastedegg> yeah
<holstein> you tried it?
<holstein> already?
<Toastedegg> yep
<holstein> Duhza: check out http://blog.sudobits.com/2010/10/27/how-to-install-mysql-on-ubuntu-10-10/
<holstein> Toastedegg: if it were me
<holstein> i would DL the normal ubuntu
<holstein> and try that installer
<holstein> you should be able to get past that though
<Toastedegg> Yeah, that's why I'm stumped about it.
<holstein> probably just something fiddly with what you've entered
<Toastedegg> Possibly.
<Toastedegg> I'll check the only step that might be giving it problems, and then try the normal ubuntu.
<Toastedegg> And now the loader bar is stuck at "Getting the time from a network time server..." Joy.
<holstein> Toastedegg: how did it run live?
<holstein> the network?
<Toastedegg> I thiink so. I'm not certain.
<holstein> well, i wouldnt expect anything miraculous to happen
<holstein> it'll run the same as it did live
<holstein> if you didnt have network from the live CD
<holstein> you wont have it now, or right after the install
<holstein> i think its a great idea to use the live CD's as a tool
<holstein> to see how well the hardware supports linus
<holstein> linux*
<Toastedegg> Alright. It's a Toshiba netbook, so it shouldn't have too many problems.
<Toastedegg> Guess I'll try the normal ubuntu.
<holstein> Toastedegg: ?
<Toastedegg> ?
<holstein> depends on the hardwar really
<holstein> hardware
<holstein> i wouldnt assume anything
<Toastedegg> True.
<kevin9286049> Toastedegg: you might consider searching launchpad.net and ubuntuforums.org for your netbook model
<kevin9286049> Toshiba's are MS-centric.  I have a u305-s7448 notebook
<holstein> but, we'll help you sort out wifi or whatever post-install too :)
<Toastedegg> Thanks.
<kristian-aalborg> hurm, I did everything here: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<kristian-aalborg> then I got the backup kernel I talked about...
<kristian-aalborg> now my changes have been undone?!
<kristian-aalborg> the config files look the same though
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-04-07
<halpbatman> is there an off topic channel?
<dotjosh> Soooo... I'm sure I'm not the first person asking, but I can't find the info anywhere.  How do I upgrade to gnome 3 on my ubuntu 10.10 desktop?
<holstein> halpbatman: #ubuntu-beginners-team
<halpbatman> holstein: thx
<holstein> dotjosh: the only PPA ive seen is for natty
<holstein> but i just found http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/install-vanilla-gnome-3-in-maverick/
<dotjosh> hrm
<dotjosh> and I was all excited to come home to install it
<holstein> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ricotz/testing
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<holstein> sudo apt-get upgrade
<holstein> ^ do that at your own risk though
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/testing
<holstein> dotjosh: ^
<dotjosh> is that the final gnome 3 version?
<holstein> GNOME3 (included on 2011-03-23)
<holstein> i mean, you can always DL and build it
<dotjosh> I'm pretty new to linux...
<holstein> dotjosh: actually
<holstein> the link i gave you earlier
<holstein> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/install-vanilla-gnome-3-in-maverick/
<holstein> they are suggesting a different PPA
<holstein> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-desktop/gnome3-builds
<holstein> dotjosh: i would start by reading that link
<holstein> then maybe look for a live CD with gnome3 on it
<holstein> try that and see if you want to bother
<dotjosh> anyone know if there will be an "Easy" way to upgrade at some point in the near future?
<holstein> dotjosh: PPA would be the easy way
<holstein> you wont see an upgrade
<holstein> in lucid or maverick
<holstein> probably not natty either
<holstein> maybe a backport*
<coz_>  good day all
<thewrath> hello all!
<coz_> good day all
<thewrath> duanedesign or cprofitt you there?
<tehroflmaoer> can someone help me with this unusually long boot time I'm having?
<UndiFineD> tehroflmaoer, yes
<UndiFineD> there is a package in the repositories called bum (boot up manager)
<tehroflmaoer> on startup, it hangs on a blinking cursor for at least three minutes before the splash screen loads
<tehroflmaoer> how do I check that?
<UndiFineD> it is available through Ubuntu Software center and Synaptic
<holstein> UndiFineD: nice tip :)
<holstein> !bum
<UndiFineD> in those 3 minutes, servers are being started, some of which you may not even use / need
<tehroflmaoer> I don't have it installed
<holstein> tehroflmaoer: you can install it
<holstein> via synaptic
<holstein> or the software center
<tehroflmaoer> ok I installed it and ran it, what should I do with this?
<UndiFineD> it will tell you what services are running and others that are available
<UndiFineD> by checking and unchecking you can change the way your system boots up
<UndiFineD> it is installed in System -> Administration -> Boot-up Manager
<tehroflmaoer> I don't think the problem is with the services, I haven't installed anything recently that would load at boot
<holstein> tehroflmaoer: why do you say recently?
<holstein> is this a new thing?
<holstein> it used to boot fast
<holstein> and now it boots slow?
<tehroflmaoer> yeah, it used to boot in <45 seconds
<holstein> when?
<holstein> what did you update?
<tehroflmaoer> I didn't update anything
<tehroflmaoer> I think it might be because I tried suspending, and I'm using a wubi install
<tehroflmaoer> but I've used suspend previously and had no troubles
<tehroflmaoer> I'm not sure if suspend is still broken in wubi or not
<holstein> tehroflmaoer: i would check for updates
<holstein> run them
<holstein> reboot
<holstein> and go from there
<tehroflmaoer> ok I'll do that now
<UndiFineD> another way to see what is keeping you from booting faster id bootchart, but that is demanding resources during boot itself too
<UndiFineD> here is an example of my system
<UndiFineD> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7607669/a/head-maverick-20110216-2.png
<tehroflmaoer> I guess I'll install that once I'm done upgrading
<tehroflmaoer> it just started fine, I'm going to try another reboot to see if it will boot quickly again
<tehroflmaoer> ok well it seems fine now... I guess I just had to update
<tehroflmaoer> thanks guys for your help
<UndiFineD> any time tehroflmaoer
<AJH101> hi does anyone know how to uninstall a game from the humble indie bundle - revenge of the titans?
<bioterror> world of goo just needed to run
<bioterror> ./file
<AJH101> bioterror: but how to i uninstall (please explain VERY SLOWLY!!! -) )?
<bioterror> ahhh
<bioterror> how did you install it?
<bioterror> let's begin from there
<AJH101> i used a .deb file to install
<AJH101> but i cannot find it via the software centre
<bioterror> dpkg -P package
<bioterror> use tabkey to complete it's name
<AJH101> sorry
<AJH101> being blind
<AJH101> looked again and it appears!
<AJH101> thanks anyway!
<ThePunisher60> hello everyone
<ThePunisher60> i'm beginig with ubuntu
<ThePunisher60> any advices for a poor beginner
<ThePunisher60> ??
<Puck`> hi ThePunisher60
<Puck`> yes, of course, use the system, and collect questions (:
<ThePunisher60> okay
<ThePunisher60> and .. is there any tutorial on usual commands or some like that
<ThePunisher60> ??
<UndiFineD> hello ThePunisher60
<UndiFineD> yes, what king of manual would you like
<ThePunisher60> hello undifined
<UndiFineD> what kind
<ThePunisher60> for beginnerz
<ThePunisher60> you know .; with the usual commands an stuff
<UndiFineD> http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<UndiFineD> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<UndiFineD> that last one is specific for commandline help
<ThePunisher60> thnx undifined
<UndiFineD> if you have any further questions, feel free to ask them here
<ThePunisher60> thnx a lot bro
<coz_>  good day all
<MrChrisDruif> Hai coz_
<coz_> MrChrisDruif,  hey guy
<MrChrisDruif> How's it going?
<coz_> MrChrisDruif,  its going about the same as yesterday :) although today one guy  told me to stop saying good day in all the channels
<coz_> :)
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, better to do this in #ubuntu-beginners-team unless you've got a problem ofc :P
<coz_> MrChrisDruif,  well I do support in a number of channels.. 12 channels on two servers... /amsg does the trick besides  copy and paste   and I only do it a couple times a day,, and not even everyday
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah :)
<celestial> hi everyone can anyone tell me how to install cursors that arnt packed together like peice together my own sey i cant find info any where some have a .cur extention
<Klight> Hello all, anyone good with wpasupplicant, I've got it installed okay and even got a connection, however now my headless server crashes (hangs) on shut down or reboot. I'm very new at all this so I thought I'd ask.
<Daniel0108> I think I have problems with 11.04 :/
<Daniel0108> wow, the new software center messed up my whole sources.list :P
<Daniel0108> repogen ftw! :D
<Nevada_> hello
<MrChrisDruif> Hai Nevada_
<Nevada___> I'm trying to install Ubuntu Netbook from USB flash drive (not USB stick) or from SanDisk. But it won't boot. Does someone has experience with that or can tell me where to find further help?
<holstein> Nevada___: try formatting the stick
<holstein> re-formatting
<holstein> and try using unetbootin to make the stick
<holstein> check the md5 sum of the iso too
<holstein> and maybe think about trying the 11.04 version
<holstein> since there will be no netbook remix anymore
<Nevada___> well, it's not a stick, that's why I think it won't boot. So I should reformat the SanDisk?
<holstein> Nevada___: thats what i would do
<holstein> stick or no
<xardas008> i have a very strange problem. when booting into windows xp everything is normal, booting into ubuntu i have no keyboard/mouse
<holstein> after checking the md5 sum*
<holstein> xardas008: is this a new development?
<xardas008> since 5 minutes
<xardas008> testet with ubuntu 10.10 normal and failsafe (failsafe tells me something about usb 1-4 read error) and even ubuntu 11.04
<Nevada___> and I've got the download from here: http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download - isn't it up to date?
<xardas008> netbook remix should be up to date
<holstein> Nevada___: ?
<holstein> its about 2 weeks from being obsolete
<holstein> the whole idea of a netbook remix
<xardas008> booting into ubuntu 11.04 live iso everything is working, now i don't understand anything
<holstein> the 10.10 netbook remix will be supported officially for a year
<holstein> but, im suggesting to go ahead and move forward to 11.04
<xardas008> holstein, not 18 month?
<holstein> xardas008: sure
<holstein> and we're 6 months into that
<xardas008> ah ok
<holstein> AH
<holstein> i gotta run...
<holstein> good luck guys
<xardas008> bye
<Nevada___> uh, thanks
<xardas008> 11.04 is still in beta, so if it's not as import to install now, you could maybe wait until 28th april
<xardas008> or install the netbook remix
<michael_> can anyone help me with mass storage devices and ubntu?
<michael_> ubuntu*
<xardas008> michael_, maybe, depends on the problem you have
<Nevada___> xardas008, so 10.10 would be fine, too? I'm a total beginner, and a little bit confused
<xardas008> Nevada___, 10.10 is the current stable so would be the best choice for now
<michael_> ok well the problem i have here is i have two flash drives. both made by the same company sandisk. they won't work unless there both plugged in. why is that?
<Nevada___> okay, I'm formatting the Sandisk now.
<bioterror> 10.10 now and a month after release of 11.04 you can "do-release-upgrade -d"
<MrChrisDruif> xardas008: Depends on if Nevada___ wants to stay with a version for a long time
<Nevada___> Yes, I think I can upgrade
<MrChrisDruif> Then might LTS be a good choice :)
<xardas008> MrChrisDruif, yeah but installing a beta now wouldn't be good i think, even for a beginner
<MrChrisDruif> Especially, but indeed
<bioterror> no lts
<bioterror> it's old :D
<xardas008> bioterror, old but stale
<xardas008> stable*
<MrChrisDruif> 10.04 is just a year old bioterror <_<"
<bioterror> and 10.10 is not stable?
<xardas008> bioterror, i didn't say that
<MrChrisDruif> Sure, I'm not pulling that in question :P
<bioterror> I still think lts is more targetted to companies running ubuntus, as they dont have to upgrade that much them
<Nevada___> gosh, unable to find the "format this" button in windows
<Nevada___> ah, there it is ^^""
<xardas008> could also be good for normal users who don't want to upgrade too often
<bioterror> but for a normal average joe, current version is more comfortable
<Nevada___> FAT32 should do it?
<xardas008> for what Nevada___ ?
<xardas008> do you want to create a usb live iso?
<Nevada___> for nothing more than to install Ubuntu from it
<xardas008> you can use the tool which is described on the download page of ubuntu
<xardas008> and also format the drive with that tool
<Nevada___> Is that something like Universal USB Installer?
<xardas008> yeah this one
<gaurav_pawaskar> Hi guys...
<bioterror> hi
<gaurav_pawaskar> when i run dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot. it is deleting some of my source files
<gaurav_pawaskar> need help.. trying packaging 1st time :)
<gaurav_pawaskar> and i get "dpkg-buildpackage: error: dpkg-source -b randy-1.0 gave error exit status 2"
<gaurav_pawaskar> anything if I am missing?
<Nevada___> So, formatting. For booting from Sandisk I have to change boot order in BIOS, right? I'm not sure about the device which is used when I put in the Sandisk. There's USB Key, USB CD, USB zip, USB LS120..... which of those should be on top?
<xardas008> gaurav_pawaskar, can you post more of you're error message using pastebin?
<gaurav_pawaskar> sure
<xardas008> Nevada___, i think you need to test that, try booting with one of the options at the first place, maybe you put all before the internal hard drives than he will find the correct one on his own i think
<gaurav_pawaskar> xardas008: http://paste.ubuntu.com/590903/
<Nevada___> okay, I'm doing that
<gaurav_pawaskar> i have been following this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51003
<Nevada___> Antivir will block autorun.inf, when I use Universal USB Installer. Do I have to unblock it?
<xardas008> it would be good to disable antivir for this procedure
<Nevada___> ok, doing it again
<Nevada___> it renamed the drive... convenient
<xardas008> now you can stick it into the netbook and try it out
<Nevada___> yep
<Nevada___> it's loading windows, although I put everything named "USB ..." in the booting order before HDD
<xardas008> can you choose you're drive with a key like F11 or F12?
<xardas008> or maybe you need to try some times until he finds the boot media
<Nevada___> That I don't know, it's a Samsung. Trying it again
<Nevada___> BIOS is saying in the line of every "USB ..." that there is none
<Nevada___> n/a
<Nevada___> oops, repeating
<Nevada___> BIOS is saying in the line of every "USB ..." that there is none, n/a
<xardas008> that's not good
<Nevada___> I will try with various other drives I have here, I'm quite positive it will work in the end
<xardas008> can be a possibility, on my desktop computer the front usb works not good too, sometimes it works, sometimes not
<xardas008> it's like playing poker
<Nevada___> then wish me good luck ^^ I really don't want to have Windows on this netbook. I thank you for your help
<xardas008> yeah windows + netbook = not good
<MrChrisDruif> Good luck Nevada___
<Nevada___> thanks ^^
<MrChrisDruif> Nevada___: If Ubuntu still feels sluggish on the netbook, you could also try Lubuntu which is based on LXDE. Much lighter then Gnome
<Nevada___> Unfortunately I have no idea. It's my very first experience with Ubuntu
<Nevada___> But if it uhm, feels sluggish on the netbook, I will definately see into another option :)
<xardas008> Nevada___, did the netbook boot into the usb stick now?
<Nevada___> I want to format the flash drive beforehand. So right now I'm still seeing through the files
<Nevada___> Does the Ubuntu installation keep Windows or can it also format the disk?
<bioterror> depends what you're doing
<bioterror> if you choose to install on whole disk, ofcourse it will be installed over windows
<Nevada___> Ok, I will see that then
<Nevada___> From other people I heard that they have an Ubuntu installation which is "unclean". What does that mean, clean and unclean installation?
<MrChrisDruif> Unclean? Never heard of an unclean install
<Nevada___> so they just confused a newby
<xardas008> maybe they played to much with their installation?
<Nevada___> may be. They said it's slow because installation's not been clean
<MrChrisDruif> I've had a slow Ubuntu after an upgrade
<Nevada___> It's formatting now, and going to take a while
<Nevada___> Well, that has been senseless. "Your USB drive won't be bootable"
<holstein> Nevada___: whats the issue?
<Nevada___> an error (1) occured while executing syslinux
 * holstein just getting back
<Nevada___> welcome back
<holstein> Nevada___: did you try making the "stick" with unetbootin
<holstein> ?
<Nevada___> it's when I try to use Universal USB Installer on a freshly formatted USB flash drive / hard disk
<Nevada___> it's okay, I guess, and won't work. The drive letter only shows up when I check "Show all drives (USE WITH CAUTION)"
<holstein> unetbootin will make you a bootable USB
<holstein> drive letter?
<holstein> OH yeah
<holstein> that makes sense
<holstein> Nevada___: make sure you are getting the right drive though
<holstein> i always double check with gparted
<holstein> or sudo fdisk -l
<Nevada___> yes, it's the right one. It's been renamed
<Nevada___> Whatever, now I've got a formatted USB drive ^^ nice. I've got another one to try, it's my ipod
<holstein> renamed?
<holstein> try
<Nevada___> renamed to "Install Ubuntu Netbook"
<holstein> just formatting the thing
<holstein> period
<holstein> to fat32
<holstein> with gparted
<holstein> then, make the bootable media with unetbootin
<holstein> that has worked for me on *lots* of USB devices
<holstein> usb drives
<holstein> sticks
<holstein> cards
<holstein> whatever
<Nevada___> do you refer to my external USB drive hard disk thing or the ipod?
<MrChrisDruif> Flood anyone? :P
<Nevada___> For the external USB drive hard disk there's no option for FAT32, only NFTS
<Nevada___> NTFS
<holstein> Nevada___: any
<holstein> Nevada___: fat32 is what you need
<holstein> i dont know what you are using to format
<holstein> but you can DL a gparted live disc
<Nevada___> there's only NTFS and exFAT to chose in the dropdown
<holstein> Nevada___: what drop down?
<holstein> in windows?
<Nevada___> yes, in the formatting menu
<holstein> right
<holstein> use *gparted*
<holstein> to format the drive
<holstein> then
<holstein> dont rename it
<holstein> just go right to unetbootin
<holstein> or a live ubuntu disc
<holstein> and make the bootable media
<holstein> im fairly sure NTFS and exFAT will fail
<holstein> OR you could google 'how to format fat32 with my windows version'
<Nevada___> gparted, 130mb download?
<holstein> Nevada___: i use http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<holstein> has gparted in there
<holstein> but, yeah that sounds right
<holstein> Nevada___: however
<holstein> if you cant make bootable media
<holstein> you wont be able to use a gparted live CD
<holstein> Nevada___: can you just burn a CD ?
<holstein> and do that?
<holstein> use*
<Nevada___> I want to install Ubunto onto my netbook, it doesn't have a CD drive
<holstein> Nevada___: so the answer is no then?
<holstein> thats not an option?
<holstein> you have no usb CD drives?
<Nevada___> nope, none of them
<holstein> Nevada___: is this windows 7?
<Nevada___> Windows 7 here, Windows 7 starter on the netbook
<holstein> http://www.ridgecrop.demon.co.uk/index.htm?guiformat.htm
<holstein> i think you will have much more luck with fat32+unetbootin
<Nevada___> I'm about to format... I just need to get the command right
<Nevada___> "volume is too big for fat32
<Nevada___> btw, booting from the Sandisk didn't work
<holstein> Nevada___: ?
<holstein> i dont know what 'the sandisk' is
<holstein> but, you should be able to sort it out
<holstein> i would try *not using the ipod
<holstein> how big is the sandisk?
<holstein> USB stick are really resonable now
<Nevada___> I'm sorry. It's 4 GB
<Nevada___> http://bilder.afterbuy.de/images/73956/sandisk_2gb_sd_card.jpg like that
<holstein> Nevada___: 4gb's will be fine for fat32
<Nevada___> yes, it's already fat32
<Nevada___> It's not been recognized in BIOS as USB drive
<holstein> it = 'the sandisk' ?
<Nevada___> yes
<holstein> the bios on ?
<holstein> the netbook?
<Nevada___> yes
<holstein> does it boot cards?
<Nevada___> apparently not ? I don't know
<holstein> Nevada___: google is your friend
<holstein> google " 'the exact model#' sd card boot"
<Nevada___> there are no relevant results at all
<holstein> Nevada___: whats the netbook?
<Nevada___> Samsung n145
<holstein> if i were you
<holstein> i would go buy a stick
<holstein> if you're anywhere near me, i'll give you one :)
<Nevada___> Tomorrow I'll go get one from some friends
<holstein> :)
<holstein> i think thats the deal
<Nevada___> I've got sticks, but 500mb, and that's not enough
<holstein> from what i see
<holstein> doesnt boot SD cards
<holstein> and it doesnt have to
<holstein> Nevada___: i would think 1 GB would be minimum
<holstein> the iso's are usually CD sized
<Nevada___> yes, I've seen that
<holstein> you can do a netinstall in theory
<holstein> but, its not trivial
<Nevada___> Well then, Windows will last one day longer
<Nevada___> Now I've got everything around me formatted, which is not bad
<holstein> Nevada___: you can take the HD out
<holstein> to another machine
<Nevada___> I can take the Harddisk out? No ^^ I cannot do that
<holstein> ?
<holstein> well, you might not want to
<holstein> but you can
<holstein> im just giving you options
<Nevada___> yes, very eager :)
<Nevada___> thanks for your help, then, and xardas008_, too
<xardas008_> np
<holstein> sure :)
<holstein> Nevada___: HEY
<Nevada___> I'll try a bigger USB stick tomorrow. If nothing will work, I'll be back. Your support is nice
<holstein> i have an SD card reader
<holstein> its a USB SDcard reader
<holstein> i found it at the charity shop for like 50 cents
<holstein> i think they are cheap new though
<holstein> thats another option
<xardas008_> that's cheap yeah
<Nevada___> mh, interesting. I may want to drop by the computer store tomorrow
<xardas008_> my computer was near of been thrown out of the window today
<holstein> xardas008_: :/
<Nevada___> but it didn't get thrown out
<kevin6888296> i have an sd card reader
<kevin6888296> it stopped working for some reason
<holstein> kevin6888296: did you try 'the 2inch drop' ?
<kevin6888296> holstein: never
<xardas008_> usb didn't work anymore
<xardas008_> and i needed to boot into windows to get it work again
<xardas008_> that's so anoying
<msp301> kevin6888296: have you recently updated your kernel ??
<kevin6888296> msp301: no
<msp301> kevin6888296: hmm .. that's generally the 1st thing I think of, what OS are you running??
<holstein> xardas008_: i had one of those too
<holstein> today
<kevin6888296> ubuntu 10.10 msp301
<kevin6888296> i already tried 5 different kernels
<holstein> someone in my LUG gave me a USB stick that was 'dead'
<kevin6888296> from live iso
<holstein> and from an XP box today, i got it to format
<holstein> now it seems good to go
<xardas008_> holstein, problem occured after i changed something on my monitor settings, but the strange was that either ubuntu 10.10 nor 11.04 weren't able to boot anymore, only windows worked
<holstein> im assuming its something to do with a corrupt proprietary format
<holstein> that we just dont have access to repairing?
<holstein> xardas008_: OH, thats a little different than what i had
<xardas008_> holstein, i came to the login screen (gdm) but no mouse or keyboard were working, booting in failsafe got my a message that usb 1-4 had read errors
<holstein> xardas008_: i remember now
<holstein> i had to run out
<holstein> xardas008_: how did you sort it out?
<holstein> just booting in windows for some reason?
<msp301> kevin6888296: maybe you could try mounting it manually, someone else has resolved a similar problem here ... http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-8381.html
<xardas008_> i bootet into everything available in my boot loader xD
<kevin6888296> msp301: it doesn't show up in /dev
<holstein> xardas008_: odd
<holstein> well, its cool now :)
<kevin6888296> and it used to work msp301
<kevin6888296> then stopped one day
<kevin6888296> i mean, when it did work, it was flaky
<kevin6888296> should have been a hint
<kevin6888296> "if something works flaky, beware"
<msp301> kevin6888296: what hardware are you using then?
<kevin6888296> a toshiba u305-s7448 msp301
<msp301> kevin6888296: I only had problems with SD card slots back in the days of Ubuntu 6.xx
<kevin6888296> yes, do avoid this model :)
<kevin6888296> what hardware are you using msp301 ?
<msp301> kevin6888296: I'm using a Lenovo 3000 n500 .. it's closest I could afford to a real thinkpad :P
<kevin6888296> ah, yeah, i doubt i'd have problems if i had a lenovo
<kevin6888296> i didn't think about compatibility when i bought this toshiba
<msp301> I've got a Toshiba Equium A100 as well, that used to not be supported .. but after time :)
<kevin6888296> yeah, support has improved over time
<kevin6888296> i wish i could fix the problems myself
<kevin6888296> but some of the problems i suspect has caused hardware damage
<msp301> kevin6888296: my last thought would be to run 'lshw' (as root) and check that your SD card reader is listed .. that might at least tell you that it hasn't burnt out or anything
<kevin6888296> msp301: yeah it is
<msp301> kevin6888296: It Lives!! :) .. sorry I couldn't be of more help to you :(
<kevin6888296> no worries msp301.  i don't have very high expectations.
<kevin6888296> really, prevention is probably optimal
<kevin6888296> getting hardware that developers use is probably the key to reliability
<msp301> kevin6888296: I'm a Dev and I can tell you, this is my 3rd laptop and the 1st to have the "out of the box" bonus .. 3rd time lucky :)
<kevin6888296> msp301: is english your 1st language?
<msp301> kevin6888296: yes
<kevin6888296> i am guessing you are saying that the 3rd laptop was the only one that worked out of the box msp301 ?
<msp301> kevin6888296: yes
<kevin6888296> ah, probably because notebooks are new to be supported by linux
<kevin6888296> acpi and all that
<msp301> kevin6888296: yep, am glad it is too, allows me to code outdoors .. so I actually see sunlight once in a while lol :P
<kevin6888296> i just think that toshiba's are like a MS baby now, since they are in the commercials
<bodhi_zazen> Next time I purchase a new netbook or laptop I will strongly consider one with Linux pre-installed
<holstein> system76 FTW :)
<bodhi_zazen> zareason FTW
<msp301> Toshiba are in MS commericials now? .. even so, Toshiba make good computers, my Toshiba laptop has survived over 5 years, being used everyday :)
<kevin6888296> beagleboards ftw
<kevin6888296> what's that other company?  liquidware i think it is
<msp301> Researching laptops instead FTW :p
<msp301> goodnight :)
<kevin6888296> hmmm, can't help but feel that was a jab at me
<kevin6888296> faith ftf
<xardas008_> how can i make slim start after boot into ubuntu?
<xardas008_> i just get a black screen with a blinking cursor
<xardas008_> slim is the same as gdm
<bodhi_zazen> xardas008_: does slim eventually start properly ?
<bodhi_zazen> sounds more like a problem with your graphical drivers then slim / gdm
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-04-08
<byrdiblack> Hey there, I am in absolute hell trying to get an ISO to boot on my Thinkpad Edge...I have Ubuntu 11.04 installed as the OS, but want to reinstall 10.10. I have the dvd in, and have tried every possible way to boot from it in the BIOS setup...can anyone help? It always just loads Natty!
<holstein> byrdiblack: what DVD?
<holstein> 10.10 should be a CD right?
<byrdiblack> I loaded the ISO onto a dvd
<byrdiblack> it should boot from dvd i think.
<byrdiblack> OH MY BAD..its a cd
<byrdiblack> i'm sorry, im looking at a stack of dvrs and got confused
<holstein> i would just double check the bios
<byrdiblack> Either way, i can't get the drive to boot from the cd/dvd drive
<holstein> not much you can do really
<byrdiblack> how do I check bios?
<byrdiblack> what do you mean?
<holstein> depends
<byrdiblack> I've loaded the boat order to have the DVD and CD drive occur first
<holstein> its different for different machines
<holstein> byrdiblack: right, i would double check that
<byrdiblack> I've tried disabling the hard drive in the boot order, and then the boot brings me to a blank screen that says cannot find OS
<holstein> byrdiblack: right
<holstein> byrdiblack: how did you install 11.04?
<holstein> CD ?
<byrdiblack> yes
<holstein> byrdiblack: do you still have that *same* cd?
<byrdiblack> its possible, i think so.
<holstein> byrdiblack: find it
<holstein> then, get that CD booting
<holstein> then, you'll know that its either the machine settings
<holstein> for the CD youve made
<holstein> or the ISO you've downloaded
<holstein> if the 11.04 that you installed from boots
<byrdiblack> I see.
<holstein> then, you can move on to diagnosing the current 10.10 media
<holstein> byrdiblack: why go back?
<holstein> you can get gnome in 11.04
<holstein> if you dont like unity
<byrdiblack> actually. im not sure if I'm going to go back..i have a couple ISO's I'm going to try.including kubuntu
<byrdiblack> My wireless card is not supported in ubuntu:(
<holstein> yeah?
<byrdiblack> so i've been dealing with horendous issues and frustration
<holstein> byrdiblack: whats the wiresless card?
<byrdiblack> trying to find a way
<holstein> have you tried using ndiswrapper?
<byrdiblack> Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8191SEvB Wireless LAN Controller (rev 10)
<byrdiblack> that might be the only thing I havn't tried.
<byrdiblack> what does ndiswrapper do?
<holstein> byrdiblack: it allows you to use the windows drivers
<holstein> byrdiblack: you'll want to open synaptic
<holstein> or whatever you are using
<holstein> and look for ndisgtk
<holstein> thats the graphical front-end
<holstein> if memory serves*
<byrdiblack> oh man, ok..lets see, sorry I'm really new might need some clarification
<holstein> and you DL the windows drivers
<holstein> and go thru the GUI and point it to them
<byrdiblack> so in natty, first step is to get ndiswrapper through software center?
<holstein> i think ndisgtk shows up in system-administraion
<holstein> byrdiblack: you can try
<holstein> i'll look too
 * holstein booting natty
<holstein> i have only used it in 10.04
<holstein> byrdiblack: are you in unity?
<holstein> or gnome?
<byrdiblack> Ok, so i found in software center, Windows Wireless Drivers, Ndiswrapper
<byrdiblack> unity
<holstein> OK
<holstein> byrdiblack: hang on a secongd
<holstein> second*
<holstein> thats not the GUI
<byrdiblack> ok
<holstein> byrdiblack: yeah
<holstein> thats it
<byrdiblack> ok
<holstein> the GTK gui is in there
<holstein> i'll install it too
<holstein> *this is a test install anyways
<byrdiblack> So your saying in addition to the Windows ndiswrapper, I should install "GTK gui?"
<holstein> byrdiblack: its all rolled in
<holstein> from the software center there
<holstein> byrdiblack: you got it installed?
<byrdiblack> yup
<holstein> SO
<holstein> go to applications
<holstein> and search 'windows'
<holstein> and you'll see it
<holstein> 'windows wireless drivers'
<holstein> its pretty straight forward from there
<holstein> you'll just need the windows .inf for your device
<byrdiblack> ok..going through it now.
<byrdiblack> So I click install new driver..then it asks me to select an .inf file
<holstein> right
<holstein> you'll need the .inf you your particular device
<holstein> you point to it
<holstein> and boom
<holstein> *in theory
<holstein> byrdiblack: whats the deal?
<byrdiblack> uhhg im lost. i'm having trouble figuring out where the folder/file would be..
<holstein> you got the dirver?
<holstein> well, i would put it somewhere you can find it
<holstein> on the machine i set it up on
<byrdiblack> bin, boot, cdrom, dev, etc, home, lib, media, mnt, opt
<holstein> i hid in in /home
<byrdiblack> oh
<byrdiblack> ok
<holstein> byrdiblack: where did you put it?
<holstein> when you DL'd?
<holstein> probably somewhere in /home/you/Downloads
<byrdiblack> yes
<holstein> might be a .zip
<holstein> you'll want to go unzip it
<holstein> and i would put it over in /home/you/Documents
<holstein> or something
<byrdiblack> well downloads just has the naty iso
<holstein> byrdiblack: DL it again
<holstein> and make a note of where its going this time :)
<holstein> byrdiblack: if its a .zip
<byrdiblack> I'm confused because I just got it from the software center and it automatically puts it in applications.
<holstein> byrdiblack: you got what?
<byrdiblack> the ndiswrapper
<holstein> there are 2 things that need to happen
<holstein> thats one ^
<holstein> you install ndiswrapper and the GUI
<holstein> thats done
<byrdiblack> ok
<byrdiblack> I missed step 2 i guess:(
<holstein> you need to get the windows drivers
<byrdiblack> OH
<holstein> say you have an hp2133 or whatever
<byrdiblack> ok
<holstein> you gotta go to the hp site
<holstein> and DL them
<holstein> and deal with them
<holstein> in whatever state they are in
<holstein> sometimes
<holstein> the are in a .zip
<holstein> you download them
<holstein> unzip them
<holstein> and then, on the ndisGUI
<holstein> and tell it where to go for the .inf file
<holstein> IF they give you a .exe
<holstein> then, you might have to either go to a windows machine
<holstein> or run it in wine
<holstein> and hope it just extracts the driver somewhere
<byrdiblack> ok, so I have a lenovo thinkpad edge 14. I'm trying to get to their site now to see where the download is
<byrdiblack> or should i be looking at realtek?
<holstein> either
<holstein> i would try lenovo first*
<holstein> byrdiblack: do you have an install disc?
<holstein> that came with the machine?
<holstein> thats an option too
<holstein> drivers on the disc
<holstein> anyways... id go for the lenovo stie
<holstein> site*
<holstein> thats easy
<byrdiblack> ok still searching.
<Omsniffiscent> Is there a way to make ZSNES work on a 64-bit processor? :(
<holstein> Omsniffiscent: im not sure what that is
<holstein> but, if its 32bit only
<holstein> you could vbox or vmware
<holstein> a 32bit OS
<holstein> or chroot
<holstein> i have only read about setting up a 32bit chroot though
<byrdiblack> I found this, do you think it's the thinkvantage for windows that I should be getting? http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/product.do?doccategoryind=181226&template=%2Fproductpage%2Flandingpages%2FproductPageLandingPage.vm&brandind=10&familyind=513975&machineind=517480&modelind=522469&partnumberind=0&subcategoryind=0&operatingsystemind=49979&validate=true
<byrdiblack> the latest date?
<holstein> http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-72875
<holstein> i would go for that
<byrdiblack> Ok, i'm downloading that exe file now
<holstein> byrdiblack: i was able to extract with wine
<holstein> the drivers
<byrdiblack> uhg, i don't have wine, is that an easy thing in software too?
<holstein> you want me to link you to them?
<byrdiblack> that would be amazing!
<byrdiblack> I am losing ready for a straight jacket.
<Omsniffiscent> I don't think it would run virtually as it is itself an emulator. Performance would likely make it non functional.
<holstein> Omsniffiscent: try the chroot :)
<Omsniffiscent> And all the guides I'm finding are for way old versions of ubuntu and all the links are broken.
<Omsniffiscent> !chroot
<Omsniffiscent> !ubotu chroot
<holstein> byrdiblack: assuming i DL'd the right thing
<holstein> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1172535/Netrtle.inf
<Omsniffiscent> ......... where is the bot
<holstein> byrdiblack: you'll know
<holstein> if it doesnt work, i'll double check what i did :)
<byrdiblack> Ok, so back in windows ndiswrapper, I'm selecting that inf file and clicking install.
<holstein> byrdiblack: try it
<holstein> thats the realtek one
<holstein> for XP
<holstein> i think that has the best chance of working with ndiswrapper
<byrdiblack> after clicking install it says "invalid driver!"
<holstein> :/
<holstein> byrdiblack: i must not be getting the right one
<holstein> its a thinkpad edge?
<holstein> 13?
<byrdiblack> 14
<byrdiblack> Thinkpad Edge 14, type 8578 Model CTO
<byrdiblack> I'm sorry, 0578 is the type
<holstein> Realtek LAN Driver (MT: 0217, 0221, 0250)
<holstein> thats what i got
<holstein> and im not finding what i think is a better candidate
<holstein> byrdiblack: at the lenovo site
<holstein> you can search by tag # maybe
<holstein> like dell?
<holstein> then you'll know you're getting hte right thing
<holstein> if its an exe
<holstein> and you want to link me to it
<holstein> i'll get the .inf out for you
<holstein> im just not getting the right driver package it seems
<byrdiblack> ok trying now
<byrdiblack> I think this is it? http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-72875
<byrdiblack> is that the one you tried already?
<byrdiblack> maybe its not:(
<holstein> byrdiblack: yeah
<holstein> but let me get one of the other OS drivers
<holstein> and try that...
<byrdiblack> ok. thanks
<byrdiblack> I am so frustrated, I bought this computer because I heard ubuntu would work out of the box for thinkpads...but i got the one version of thinkpad that has an incompatable everything:(
<holstein> byrdiblack: but
<holstein>  Edge 13 (MT: 0217, 0221, 0250), Edge E31
<holstein> ^ thats not your machine
<byrdiblack> no
<holstein> its like the site redirect
<holstein> when you get to that last step
<holstein> redirects*
<byrdiblack> yea, im seeing that problem too
<holstein> byrdiblack: do you have a driver CD?
<holstein> or, is windows still on there?
<byrdiblack> no windows:( I optimistically deleted it on the ubuntu install
<byrdiblack> stupid.
<holstein> nah
<byrdiblack> of me.
<holstein> byrdiblack: good for you :)
<holstein> you'll sort it out
<byrdiblack> it's been weeks.
<byrdiblack> its hard now that i cant even boot from a cd.
<holstein> byrdiblack: in what way does wireless not work?
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10247770
<holstein> ^ that implies that folks have intermittened issues with that chip
<holstein> but, it works fine
<byrdiblack> yea, I do sudo modprobe stuff
<byrdiblack> but now in natty its not the solution
<byrdiblack> this is my bug:
<holstein> byrdiblack: have you taken the machine
<holstein> and plugged it in
<holstein> to ethernet
<byrdiblack> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/687692
<holstein> and looked for proprietary drivers?
<holstein> O I C
<holstein> hehe, Jfo :)
<holstein> byrdiblack: so it was OK?
<byrdiblack> ok?
<holstein> byrdiblack: have you booted into an older kernel?
<holstein> is there an older kernel?
<byrdiblack> It was ok for a little bit
<holstein> yeah, it was OK for a week or so?
<byrdiblack> but now the issue has returned
<holstein> right
<holstein> what did you update?
<byrdiblack> I was able to install natty
<byrdiblack> testing from the disk didnt solve the wifi
<byrdiblack> but installing completely did.
<holstein> right
<holstein> and it worked
<holstein> in natty
<holstein> for a bit
<holstein> right?
<byrdiblack> and then after a few days of complete bliss..it turned back to the old way
<holstein> like a week?
<byrdiblack> yea
<holstein> OK
<holstein> what did you update?
<holstein> was there a kernel update?
<byrdiblack> I didnt update anything I don't think...
<holstein> byrdiblack: gotta know
<holstein> thats key to this
<holstein> a kernel update can break that
<byrdiblack> the guy on the bug report, wolf..., linked me to a natty ISO and that was what worked.
<holstein> byrdiblack: also, a kernel update could fix that
<holstein> if you can wire it up
<holstein> and update it
<byrdiblack> I actually do not know how to update kernals yet
<holstein> and try it
<holstein> byrdiblack: you just update
<byrdiblack> is there a place to look for that?
<holstein> and they update
<holstein> and you wont know its happening
<holstein> byrdiblack: the wireless on this machine
<byrdiblack> ok, i figured that.
<holstein> did not work
<holstein> when i installed
<holstein> wifi and sound
<holstein> i plugged it in
<holstein> updated
<byrdiblack> so they must have updated my machine and it went south?
<holstein> got a new kernel
<holstein> and BOOM
<holstein> everything worked fine
<holstein> byrdiblack: well, you're not sure if you updated or not
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> if you did
<holstein> you can try booting an older kernel
<holstein> byrdiblack: when the machine is booting up
<holstein> hit the shift key
<byrdiblack> ok
<holstein> thats where you'd see kernels listed
<holstein> and you just need one of the old ones
<holstein> *if there is one
<holstein> byrdiblack: BUT first
<holstein> i would upate wired
<byrdiblack> ok
<byrdiblack> I went to update manager
<holstein> a lot has happened to 11.04 in a week
<byrdiblack> and it says I have 388 updates selected
<holstein> right
<byrdiblack> waiting to update
<holstein> thats a lot
<holstein> that could totally fix something
<byrdiblack> yea no kidding! i didnt even know that i was supposed to be manually updating
<holstein> you should see linux-generic in there somewhere ?
<byrdiblack> i thought it did it on its own
<holstein> byrdiblack: it would
<holstein> if you were online
<holstein> and set it up that way ;)
<byrdiblack> uhg
<byrdiblack> ok
<byrdiblack> there are many linux generics in there
<holstein> cool
<byrdiblack> ok, ill give it a go.
<holstein> any of those could hook you up
<byrdiblack> I'll come back and let you know ok:)
<holstein> or make it worse ;)
<byrdiblack> greeeeat
<holstein> byrdiblack: sure
<holstein> good luck :)
<byrdiblack> thanks for the help! it means a lot to have real time communication after drowning in forums
<holstein> come back and we'll get it sorted
<byrdiblack> @holstein uhg, i was so hopefull, after update, internet was speedy, I could switch between wireless networks with ease..then after 20 mins, a drop with no ability to reconnect:(
<kevin6888296> i used to use ndiswrapper
<kevin6888296> then after 2 more ubuntu releases, a native driver was available
<byrdiblack> we were trying that out, but couldnt find the right driver for my computer to direct the wrapper to:(
<kevin6888296> ah, couldn't find the windows driver
<kevin6888296> maybe we should take a deep breath and chill for a bit
<kevin6888296> how are you?
<byrdiblack> yea...checked lenovo site and realtek, it was a mess.
<byrdiblack> I'm ok, other than being completely frustrated about this.
<kevin6888296> bummer dude, sorry to hear that
<byrdiblack> yea, how are you?
<kevin6888296> sometimes we just gotta' be patient with it
<kevin6888296> but once it's working, it's like a whole new world, really
<kevin6888296> sky's the limit and all that
<kevin6888296> i'm doing well, thanks for asking :)
<kevin6888296> i am consciously smiling, i was joking in #ubuntu-offtopic said "i'm losing with a smile on my face"
<kevin6888296> :P
<byrdiblack> i'm just so sad, i talked my boyfriend into buying this thinkpad because i had heard ubuntu worked with it, and then we choose the one version whose wifi card isnt supported:(
<kevin6888296> you have a thinkpad?
<kevin6888296> well, if it makes you feel any better, i'm jealous
<byrdiblack> thinkpad edge 14 CTO
<kevin6888296> 14", nice
<byrdiblack> ha, you wouldnt be jealous if you came to realize that the realtek driver installed is not compatable anywhere
<kevin6888296> let me check out the stats on lenovo's website
<byrdiblack> except windows
<kevin6888296> hmmm, does your battery work?
<kevin6888296> ;)
<byrdiblack> yeah it does.
<byrdiblack> this is my bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/687692
<kevin6888296> \o/
<kevin6888296> hey have you heard about #ubuntu-women ?
<kevin6888296> ubuntu has a lot going for it
<kevin6888296> potential is a big part of it
<kevin6888296> let me check out the bug
<byrdiblack> and i've been through 10.10 and now I have 11.04, now the main issues are besides the wifi not working, is that I can't boot from my cd drive, so i cant even install other versions now.
<byrdiblack> I havn't popped into ubuntu-women yet.
<kevin6888296> me neither
<kevin6888296> so it used to work in 10.10 byrdiblack ?
<byrdiblack> no it never worked in 10.10
<byrdiblack> unless i did the sudo modprobe stuff
<byrdiblack> which every now and again would completely freeze the machine
<kevin6888296> does the sudo modprobe stuff work in 11.04?
<kevin6888296> ah
<byrdiblack> so the guy in that bug, wolf... linked me to a natty iso
<kevin6888296> what driver module would you use?
<kevin6888296> haven't had a chance to read it
<byrdiblack> and it worked like a charm for a few days
<byrdiblack> then went back to the old problem, and sudo modprobe stuff wouldnt even work anymore.
<kevin6888296> and couldn't get the windows driver for your realtek chipset for ndiswrapper to work...
<byrdiblack> no couldnt find the right one to download
<byrdiblack> the ones tried would say "wrong driver!" in thr wrapper
<kevin6888296> were you using modprobe rtl8100 or something like that?
<byrdiblack> i guess they have download links for the 13 inch edge, but not the 14 inch
<byrdiblack> sudo rmmod r8192se_pci sudo modprobe r8192se_pci
<kevin6888296> maybe there's another realtek module that works better
<byrdiblack> i've been turning over every rock in every forum...starting to lose my mind
<byrdiblack> and now this inability to boot from the disc drive has me worried. i've tried every possible setting in the bios
<kevin6888296> you can't boot from the hdd?
<byrdiblack> when i restart and interupt the startup
<byrdiblack> i tried a couple things
<byrdiblack> one is choosing a temporary boot startup device, and choosing the cd/dvd drive with the cd containing the ISO
<byrdiblack> it seems to ignore that all together and load right into ubuntu anyway
<byrdiblack> the other thing is interupting startup, entering bios, reordering the boot order to have cd and dvd drives first...but that still elicits ubuntu loading from the harddrive
<byrdiblack> when i tried disabling HDD from the boot startup order..
<byrdiblack> it says NO OS FOUND.
<byrdiblack> so it just wont go to the cd or dvd drive period now.
<byrdiblack> i was hoping to give kumbuntu or fedora a try, as i heard they support my wifi card...but no dice in even trying
<kevin6888296> i'm having a hard time following
<kevin6888296> let me try to simplify
<byrdiblack> sure sorry!
<kevin6888296> hdd boots, yes or no?
<byrdiblack> yes
<kevin6888296> cd-rom boots, yes or no?
<byrdiblack> no
<kevin6888296> ah
<kevin6888296> you burned the cd-rom?
<byrdiblack> yes
<kevin6888296> did the cd boot before?
<byrdiblack> I can see the ISO on there.
<kevin6888296> do you have another cd to try?
<byrdiblack> yeah, maybe i'll do that now, try another CD and come back.
<byrdiblack> i'll let you know in a minute.
<kevin6888296> wrt realtek, does this ring a bell:  by adding hwwep=0 to the modprobe commandline. Either rmmod r8192se_pci and then:
<kevin6888296> ok
<kevin6888296> oh, just in case, depending on your location you can get more localized support
<kevin6888296> from your LoCo
<byrdiblack> i'm in chicago, i was trying to figure out how to find someone to help in person..
<kevin6888296> assuming i'm unable to help that is byrdiblack
<byrdiblack> I did add that stuff to the command line in 10.10 and it didnt help
<byrdiblack> but i did not do it to 11.04 yet
<kevin6888296> hmmm, could be a bios thing if toshiba works and lenovo doesn't
<kevin6888296> anyway, let me find info on your LoCo
<kevin6888296> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-chicago here is their site byrdiblack
<kevin6888296> and their irc channel is #ubuntu-chicago
<byrdiblack> oh thank you
<byrdiblack> thats great!
<byrdiblack> ok, good news, the old disc with 11.04 DOES boot
<byrdiblack> so it must be the two discs containing fedora and kumbunto that are bad burns
<byrdiblack> did it on a work computer, shouldve known it would burn badly!
<byrdiblack> now if i can just sort the wifi i'll be the happiest of campers
 * kevin6888296 chuckles
<kevin6888296> okay
<kevin6888296> byrdiblack: are you using 64bit ubuntu?
<byrdiblack> 32bit
<kevin6888296> do you have a usb stick so you can try 64bit ubuntu out?
<byrdiblack> should I do that? I have an intel processor, i thought 64bit was for AMD?
<kevin6888296> "I'm running ubuntu 10.10 x64. After a fresh install, I can confirm that this card is working for me!"
<kevin6888296> ah, yeah, intel makes 64bit processors
<byrdiblack> OK I SEE
<kevin6888296> it's all x64
<byrdiblack> sorry caps lock
<kevin6888296> i have intel and use 64bit
<kevin6888296> latest and greatest
 * kevin6888296 rages at your caps lock
<byrdiblack> ok..so i should try 64.
<kevin6888296> kidding!
<byrdiblack> ha
<kevin6888296> i would
<kevin6888296> someone claims it worked for them
<byrdiblack> i don't have a USB stick, but i can burn another dvd?
<kevin6888296> yeah, i suppose that's the only way
<kevin6888296> if you have the cd's might as well use them
<kevin6888296> or dvd's
<byrdiblack> man, im running through these dvdrs
<kevin6888296> i prefer usb sticks
<kevin6888296> you can get the 2gb ones cheap these days
<byrdiblack> yes i should invest
<kevin6888296> i wonder how much they are, maybe $10
<kevin6888296> they come in handy for trying out new isos and stuff
<kevin6888296> so does using different /home and / partitions...but i'm wandering off into uncharted waters with that one
<byrdiblack> very much so!
<byrdiblack> baby steps
<byrdiblack> until I'm an ubuntu grownup
<kevin6888296> bah, who wants to grow up
<byrdiblack> ok brb.
<kevin6888296> good luck
<byrdiblack> thanks
<s-fox> Hello.
<UndiFineD> hey s-fox
<s-fox> Helllo UndiFineD =)
<UndiFineD> would you be so kind to comment on my improvements suggestions ?
<UndiFineD> your opinion had specificly been asked for by others
<s-fox> I have looked over it.  I will pass comment at the weekend when I have time.
<UndiFineD> thanks, I appreciate that
<hardkiffeur> Hi everybody ... no ubuntu-fr online ?
<UndiFineD> france must still be sleeping or went to work
<hardkiffeur> ;) thks UndiFineD
<ApOgEE> hi
<hardkiffeur> I just looking for some efficient log to anderstand why my new Ubuntu box Stop yesterday without any raison. Do you know where I could start my research ?
<hardkiffeur> Ubuntu LucyLinx 10.04LTS
<ApOgEE> is it ubuntu desktop?
<hardkiffeur> Yes
<ApOgEE> does it have /var/log/messages ?
<hardkiffeur> Hum seems I've this folder with some log on it
<ApOgEE> good, there is the log you asked for
<s-fox> France is awake hardkiffeur
<ApOgEE> hardkiffeur: does it help?
<hardkiffeur> I'm on it I look on
<s-fox> I am in that room, you are not hardkiffeur :)
<s-fox>  /join #ubuntu-fr
<ApOgEE> hi s-fox , your're from france?
<s-fox> ApOgEE,  No, I am not French. :)
<ApOgEE> me too. Nice to meet you anyway.. ;)
<hardkiffeur> I look at boot.log, no verbatile information :(
<ApOgEE> hardkiffeur: how about dmesg
<hardkiffeur> Hum, just to add some information yesterday install -rt kernel, then grub2, then startupmanager, but at this time I boot on ultramanager cfg, but I've a strange message at the start without the Grub possibility. Do you think that could explain why I don't have any information (start at DD/MM/YYYY hh:mm:ss : ok )into the Boot.log ?
<hardkiffeur> letme look onit
<hardkiffeur> seems better ApOgEE
<ApOgEE> cool
<ApOgEE> hope u found what u're looking for
<hardkiffeur> to be honnest I've to investigate for the both issues Not real good /boot   (but fonctionnel) and info why STOP yesterday
<ApOgEE> I'm not currently on ubuntu and i don't have access to any to confirm. but as i remember... perhaps, you can find why it stop yesterday from /var/log/messages file.
<hardkiffeur> Letme Look
<ApOgEE> hardkiffeur: is it a directory in yours?
<hardkiffeur> no a file
<ApOgEE> then, you may tail -n3000 /var/log/messages
<ApOgEE> or even more... ;) just an example
<hardkiffeur> Hum I love this command Thks
<ApOgEE> welcome
<ApOgEE> hardkiffeur: you may also try.. tail -n1500 /var/log/messages | less
<hardkiffeur> How exit ?
<ApOgEE> q
<ApOgEE> to search, type /your-search-string
<ApOgEE> to quit, type q
<hardkiffeur> How up the return string ? get the afterone ?
<ApOgEE> i don't undertand your question
<hardkiffeur> arrow
<hardkiffeur> the next one
<ApOgEE> next one of the search, type n
<ApOgEE> to get back to previous item, Shift+n
<ApOgEE> i mean backwards
<hardkiffeur> Oki so just one Kernel logging (proc) stopped   and seems not the good event :(
<ApOgEE> i see
<r4y> Hello
<ApOgEE> hello r4y
<r4y> hello
<r4y> \My hard drive has some bad sectors and I have backed up practically everything
<r4y> how ever I know I transferred a folder named .mozilla which had the last book marks I had, I can't find it anywhere. How do I find that folder?
<r4y> it's not a big deal but there is my question
<bioterror> ls -la
<r4y> ls -la
<r4y> OK, I will try that
<bioterror> why you break your hdd
<r4y> Transfering too many files I think
<r4y> for too long
<bioterror> :D
<r4y> ha ha, ya
<bioterror> tormenting 24/7 :-)
<r4y> I need to go through all those files and start deleting
<coz_>  hey all
<ApOgEE> ;)
<ApOgEE> hey coz_
<coz_> ApOgEE,  hey guy
<ApOgEE> ;)
<r4y> hm, do I cd into that hard drive and how?
<r4y> O, I got an idea
<ApOgEE> r4y: where did u backed up?
<r4y> Yep, I have mostly everything backed up
<r4y> I only wanted that folder
<r4y> that was all that was left
<r4y> I cded into the hard drive's home folder
<ApOgEE> it should be in /home/youruserid/.mozilla
<ApOgEE> eg: if you backup in /media/backup , you can find it in /media/backup/home/yourid/.mozilla
<r4y> "drwx------   4 1000 1000      4096 2011-03-03 02:03 .mozilla"
<r4y> I am not sure I should look by hand again
<r4y> One problem is that firefox could have replaced it maybe, but what ever
<r4y> so you say
<r4y> media back home
<r4y> I will try finding that as well
<ApOgEE> or else, you can also use this command: find / -name .mozilla
<ApOgEE> that will search from /
<r4y> Wow, it's listed in the terminal but not through the gui
<ApOgEE> if through gui, you have to press ctrl+h
<ApOgEE> to show hidden file
<r4y> I pasted the terminal output
<r4y> I know, I am looking at the other hidden files, there is no .mozilla listed through the gui
<ApOgEE> ctrl+h will toggle to show/hide hidden files in nautilus
<r4y> I know
<r4y> It's something I've seen before which is useful, I forget to use it
<r4y> but I have already checked that option
<r4y> The command find / -name .mozilla is going through folders and files saying permission denied
<ApOgEE> of course, you can use sudo to have that permission
<ApOgEE> or you can only search the dir where u have permission
<ApOgEE> you can change / to the root of your backup dir too
<ApOgEE> eg: if your backup dir is /media/backup then u can try find /media/backup -name .mozilla
<r4y> What if somehow I deleted it but without knowing it. Isn't there a program for finding it?
<r4y> I should look where you just said
<ApOgEE> you can get it if the location is not overwritten yet
<r4y> I backed up onto another hard drive
<r4y> I don't make backups on the same hard drive, unless it makes backups of certain kinds of files
<ApOgEE> u can use ddrescue
<ApOgEE> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
 * ApOgEE is clocking out... see u later
<r4y> OK, thank you
<r4y> take care dude
<ApOgEE> welcome
<ApOgEE> you too
<r4y> thank you
<r4y> hello
<r4y> I want to say that it worked
<Awake_Atlast> Anyone alive?
<Daniel0108> yes
<Awake_Atlast> How are ya
<Daniel0108> Awake_Atlast: join #ubuntu-beginners-team :) this is a support channel.
<Awake_Atlast> Yea, lol. I need support.
<Daniel0108> oh okay, I thought you want to chat just for fun, because you asked "how are you" :P
<Daniel0108> Awake_Atlas: okay, what do you need?
<UndiFineD> well, we are a friendly bunch, how are you suits this channel very well
<Awake_Atlast> Well, lets begin with i got this netbook last night.
<Awake_Atlast> 20$ from a friend. Dell Mini with Ubuntu
<Awake_Atlast> Can't figure out nothing. LOL
<bobo123> hi!
<bobo123> is it impossible to set readonly-attribute on files on a NTFS-partition from linux?
<easwar> Awake_Atlast, nothing? I kinda doubt that, given you're on IRC and all :)
<bobo123> I tried chmod 444 mybakupfile but it still lists as -rwxrwxrwx
<Awake_Atlast> Haha, well nothing is not entirely ture.
<Awake_Atlast> I mean, i have ubuntu 10.x on the USB but i just cant get it to boot.
<UndiFineD> bobo123, you can mount ntfs readonly
<UndiFineD> but that would be the entire partition
<Awake_Atlast> This ubuntuhardy is ugly. i want the new stuff. lol
<easwar> Awake_Atlast, Is there a particular message?
<Awake_Atlast> Yea, its ntfs
<Awake_Atlast> LOL
<Awake_Atlast> He just solved my problem
<Awake_Atlast> And how do you guys copy names so fast?
<easwar> Awake_Atlast, your friend?
<UndiFineD> aw<tab>
<Awake_Atlast> undefined.
<UndiFineD> Awake_Atlast,
<easwar> Un<tab?
<easwar> UndiFineD,
<easwar> like that
<Awake_Atlast> UndiFineD: aaaa
<Awake_Atlast> Makes sense
<bobo123> UndiFineD: ok... yes I guess I can remount the NFTS-partition to be sure my bakupfiles don't be modified while I look in them....
<easwar> Awake_Atlast, Your friend solved your problem?
<Awake_Atlast> Ok, well i will be back. Gotta formot
<Awake_Atlast> easwar: Nah, it swas UndiFineD.
<easwar> Awake_Atlast, ok
<UndiFineD> bobo123, the ntfs should support read-only files
<Awake_Atlast> He randomly mentiond that Linux doesnt accept NTFS. HAha
<easwar> oh, you'd installed Linux on an NTFS thumb drive?
<easwar> Awake_Atlast, ^^
<bobo123> UndiFineD: yes, NTFS do have readonly attributes, and so do FAT32 and all other filesystems I know of, but ubuntu don't seems to understand/use them (since they are different from the linux user-group-other attribute model I guess?)
<Awake_Atlast> easwar: Yup. Hah
<easwar> Awake_Atlast, try ext3/4
<Awake_Atlast> Well thats just the thing.
<bobo123> or do I have my NTFS-partition mounted in some wrong way perhaps? mount says "/dev/sdb2 on /media/USBNTFS type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions)"
<bobo123> anyway how do I remount /dev/sdb2 in readonly-mode? (temporary of course, I don't want to change how it is mounted normally)
<easwar> bobo123, umount /dev/sdb2; mkdir /media/temp; mount /dev/sdb2 /media/temp ro; umount /dev/sdb2; rmdir /media/temp
<bobo123> ok thanks
<easwar> sudo for all of those naturally
<bobo123> I hope that that would do the trick. My real problem is that I want to mount a backup-file readonly, but when I try "sudo mount -o loop,ro,noload mybackupfile ~/backup" it only gives an error.
<Awake_Atlast> What are held packages?
<bobo123> and without noload the man says that it whould perhaps be written anyway ("Note that, depending on the filesystem type, state and kernel behavior, the system may still write to the device. For example, Ext3 or ext4 will replay its journal if the filesystem is dirty. To prevent this kind of write access, you may want to mount ext3 or ext4 filesystem with "ro,noload")
<Awake_Atlast> UndiFineD:  you here?
<Awake_Atlast> ?fuseblk
<bobo123> is it possible to mount a ext3 filesystem as ext2 ?
<Awake_Atlast> yup
<Awake_Atlast> http://batleth.sapienti-sat.org/projects/FAQs/ext3-faq.html
<Awake_Atlast> bobo123: You get that?
<bobo123> nice. mounting it as ext2 readonly worked, while ext3,readonly,noload didn't
<Awake_Atlast> Im having the worst time trying to get this done =/
<Awake_Atlast> growing pains i suppose
<bobo123> what are you doing?
<Awake_Atlast> Tryin to get updated.
<Awake_Atlast> But the USB is being a real pain.
<Awake_Atlast> And, all of my settings are messed up. Haha, i don't have access to half my files. And i only have 1.5megs of memory left =/
<bobo123> ah
<Awake_Atlast> Ya, im tempted to go to best buy an get a external GPU.
<Awake_Atlast> Haha. Make my netbook into a beastly machine while its at the desk. Yet, it can pick up and go at anytime
<Awake_Atlast> Best 20buckers i ever spent
<bobo123> 20USD for a netbook????  oooooohh......
<Awake_Atlast> Yea, haha. Its a Dell mini
<Awake_Atlast> Not the prettiest to look at. But, i have it rigged up to a monitor and regular usb keyboard
<Awake_Atlast> only 3 USB ports =/
<bobo123> about small computers... I would love to get a Pandora, but it is 500USD ....
<bobo123> (with only 256MB ram I wouldn't install Ubuntu on it though)
<Awake_Atlast> There are lots of ways around that
<Awake_Atlast> My desktop infront of me in osnly 256mb ram =P
<bobo123> yeah I guess there is lots of useless background processes that can be removed from ubuntu... I had a fairly good knowledge of services etc to remove from WindowsXP back when i run windows, but I would need a good guide of stuff in ubuntu
<Awake_Atlast> And that pandora is nothing. I mean its cool and all. But its ugly and quite bulky.
<Awake_Atlast> I was talking to a corper at Acer the other day, and was telling her that she should really have the R/D team take another look at there Tablet Pc releases that are due out soon.
<bobo123> is it possible to turn off all kind of cron-jobs stuff for example? there seems to be 3-4 different kinds of timed starting things, it is complex.
<Awake_Atlast> If they switched from ARM chips to x86 and shipped with 1+ghz along with 2-4 gigs of ram. Arch Linux as the OS. And market as the Mobile WoW machine!
<bobo123> 8x14 cm isn't very bulky, right? or I think I have enough big pockets :-)
<Awake_Atlast> Hah, i suppose its not that big. Maybe just an early release for testing purposes im looking at.
<Awake_Atlast> Looks very clunky and non-intuitive. Almost counter effective if gaming is the final goal
<Awake_Atlast> The 10.1-inch Iconia Tab A500 comes loaded with a Tegra 250 dual-core 1GHz processor with integrated GeForce GPU, which Acer promises will be boss for HD gaming (Need for Speed: Shift and Let's Golf included), 1080p video and snappy browsing. With an aluminum casing, the tablet weighs about 1.7 pounds with a thickness of about a half inch. It carries 16GB of internal memory and supports Micro-SD cards up to 32GB. Acer 
<Awake_Atlast> http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/acer_iconia_tab_a500_pricing_release_date_and_images
<Awake_Atlast> Hey, that was posted today...
<bobo123> well, isn't it like same form as an nintendoDS but with analog nubs instead of a second screen?
<bobo123> hmm... I'm not much into tablets... I say they would be perfect for a map in a car, but since I don't have a car.......
<Awake_Atlast> Im not a big fan of the DS, they lost me after the opaque gameboy
<bobo123> :-)
<Awake_Atlast> He, the possibly of a tablet is limitless though.
<Awake_Atlast> Look at me, im about to hook my Xbox hard drive up to this rinky dinky netbook lol.
<bobo123> :-D
<bobo123> still 1.5 MB memory left?
<Awake_Atlast> Yea, waiting to get the fresh install of ubuntu on
<Awake_Atlast> hah
<Awake_Atlast> Oh sorry. Its 1.3g
<bobo123> ah... that is a difference!
<Awake_Atlast> My plan, is to have WoW up and running by tonight. Within the 30-40 FPS range
<bobo123> because 1.4 MB left whould be like when ubuntu tries to tell you it will crash because of out-of-memory but it doesn't have enough memory to tell you ;-)
<Awake_Atlast> hah.
<bobo123> (You know WoW is a drug, right? just so you are aware... "friends don't let friends do WoW" ;-) hihi)
<kevin6888296> i'm curious, if i want to set up compiz stand-alone, and then create my own little app for managing and opening programs, where should i start?
<kevin6888296> i have some perl and python experience
<Awake_Atlast> Haha, i only want to load it up for the learning value
<bobo123> kevin6888296:  That would allmost be a good toopic for #ubuntu-intermediate channel, right? (if there was one)
<bobo123> ;-)
<kevin6888296> you must mean #ubuntu
<kevin6888296> i think you'd be surprised what is considered "beginner" bobo123
<kevin6888296> how is everybody, anyway?
<bobo123> where would be a good place to begin if I want to learn perl and python btw?
<Awake_Atlast> Exploits
<Awake_Atlast> Building small little scripts to seek out phpbb vulns
<Awake_Atlast> Keeps you entertained
<duanedesign> bobo123: i have some Python references that are good listed  on my wiki page
<duanedesign> bobo123: http://okiebuntu.homelinux.com/okwiki/pythonquest
<duanedesign> their is also some info for setting up Gedit as an IDE
<Awake_Atlast> ok here i go. Hopefully this time it works haha
<raju> how can i stop downloads in ubuntu software centers
<holstein> raju: i would suggest not doing that
<holstein> i would wait for it to finish
<holstein> and remove whatever
<holstein> i dont use software-center personally
<holstein> but, you can really do some damage stopping updates or installs
<raju> holstein: its grabbing my speed ...thats i hate
<Wolf> would someone be able to help me with an install? my computer is being stupid and i could use some help
<holstein> yeah, maybe wait til late night then
<holstein> in the future
<raju> holstein:  ha ha
<holstein> set up installs or updates
<raju> Wolf:  ?
<holstein> let them go overnight or whatever
<Wolf> yes
<raju> wat sort of
<Wolf> what sort of what?
<holstein> problems ^
<holstein> with your install
<Wolf> oh lol
<Wolf> well i bought a desktop for cheap on craigslist a few days ago
<raju> holstein:  u got me
<Wolf> and i was trying to get someone to help me install ubuntu cause it had a bad virus and i did a complete disk wipe
<raju> wolf : k
<Wolf> and it kept spitting errors at me during every install
<holstein> you'll want to keep track of those erros
<Wolf> and now i finally got to a screen thats black with the lines of text and it says
<holstein> errors*
<holstein> and paste them in here
<holstein> also
<raju> wolf : go for use entire disk
<holstein> you can try different revs of buntu
<holstein> like, 10.04
<holstein> 10.10
<Wolf> well it was the GLib error about the unknown user id
<Wolf> but i finally got to a screen where in one line of the text it says "Welcome to Ubuntu!"
<holstein> you can also google around for your exact model # and ubuntu
<holstein> see if there are any active bugs
<Wolf> and i didnt know if i needed to do anything or just like shut it off and restart
<holstein> but, if its a new machine to you
<holstein> you might want to test the components
<holstein> the ram
<holstein> the HD
<holstein> and whatnot
<holstein> bad ram can really look strange
<holstein> i usually use http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<holstein> to test things
<holstein> but there are others
<holstein> and theres a memory test on the live CD's
<Wolf> ah ok
<Wolf> well the only thing i wanted to know
<Wolf> is now that im on the black screen where they had lines of code
<Wolf> the bottom one says "welcome to ubuntu!"
<Wolf> do i shut down and restart?
<Wolf> or do i do something else first
<holstein> depends
<holstein> im going to suggest that if its not a hardware issue
<holstein> its probably something to do with the graphics card drivers
<holstein> Wolf: can you type something in?
<holstein> are you at a prompt?
<holstein> does control+alt+F2 get you to a prompt?
<Wolf> it shows the blinking underscore
<Wolf> like i am at a prompt
<holstein> right
<Wolf> but nothing happens when i type
<holstein> hmmm
<Wolf> lemme try control f2
<Wolf> yes
<holstein> Wolf: are you new to buntu?
<Wolf> control f2 gave me a prompt
<holstein> buntu/linux?
<Wolf> lol yes, very very new
<holstein> i usually suggest trying live CD's
<holstein> different ones
<holstein> thats easy for you to do
<holstein> Wolf: at that prompt
<holstein> you can type
<holstein> lspci
<Wolf> i had a friend helping me
<holstein> and see what all the components are
<Wolf> ok
<holstein> and google the graphics adapter
<holstein> but other than that
<holstein> youll just need to try some things
<holstein> i would test the hardware
<Wolf> well i thought i was at a prompt....still not letting me tyope
<Wolf> type*
<holstein> and then try an alternate installer
<holstein> Wolf: yeah, but you dont know anything about the machine
<holstein> the USB keyboard
<holstein> or PS2
<holstein> or inputs jacks
<holstein> or motherboard
<holstein> any of that coule be failing
<Wolf> ah
<holstein> i gotta run
<Wolf> ok
<holstein> but i would try reducing the variables
<holstein> and get something running on the desktop
<holstein> so you can see what is working
<holstein> good luck :)
<Wolf> thanks
<Wolf> anyone else still there?
<Duhza> hello can some one help me with wireless
<M0hi> !ask | Duhza
<coz_> Duhza,  I probably cant,, I am a "doof"  with any kind of networking issues
<Duhza> i cant seem to get it to work
<coz_> Duhza,   I am sure otheres here know much more
<M0hi> hello Duhza. Shoot it We have people =]
<Duhza> um i tried the trouble shooting thing on the site but when i do the drver check it told me to look for "claimed,enable,disabled,unclaimed"
<Duhza> and i dont see that
<M0hi> Duhza, are you using 10.10 ?
<M0hi> or 10.04?
<Duhza> 10.10
<M0hi> and so it says that the driver is missing?
<Duhza> no stuff comes up like when i type: sudo ishw -C network
<Duhza> but i dont see the claimd stuff
<M0hi> is it lshw ?
<M0hi> you typed?
<M0hi> or ishw?
<M0hi> the code is sudo lshw -C network
<Duhza> lshw
<Duhza> i did that
<Duhza> and two things come up
<M0hi> can you pastebin them?
<M0hi> !pastebin
<Duhza> umm
<Duhza> sure i guess
<M0hi> Duhza, Use paste.ubuntu.com
<M0hi> and Grrrr! where is the bot? it made me cry now :[
<charlie-tca> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<M0hi> charlie-tca, \o/
<charlie-tca> a little help
<M0hi> :]
<M0hi> sup charlie-tca ?
<charlie-tca> trying to help out here and there
<M0hi> awesome. and whats the time there?
<charlie-tca> snow is about melted again, maybe it won't snow tonight
<charlie-tca> 13:28 pm
<M0hi> hmmm! its 00:59 here :P
<Duhza> http://pastebin.com/fZ2tGGbW
<M0hi> charlie-tca, can you help him? my internet is a bit fuzzy tonigt :[
<M0hi> not even loading the pastebin:/
<charlie-tca> I can look at the pastebin, but I am not good at networks
<M0hi> google may help you
<charlie-tca> Broadcom B43 - BCM4321 802.11a/b/g/n
<Duhza> ?
<M0hi> Duhza, are you using wired now?
<Bipul`> yes
<Duhza> yes
<Bipul`> Duhza,  what's the problem mate
<charlie-tca> this is what I know about Broadcom -
<charlie-tca> if you have Broadcom 43xx wireless cards, you need to install these two files:
<charlie-tca> bcmwl-kernel-source
<charlie-tca> bcmwl-modaliases
<M0hi> Bipul`, scroll up
<Bipul`> ok
<Duhza> ihow do i do taht
<charlie-tca> Duhza: this helps - if you have Broadcom 43xx wireless cards, you need to install these two files:
<charlie-tca> bcmwl-kernel-source
<charlie-tca> bcmwl-modaliases
<M0hi> Duhza, try sudo apt-get install
<charlie-tca> no
<Bipul`> Just go under System> Administration > Additional Drivers Look for wireless driver if is there you need to just activate
<charlie-tca> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<M0hi> Bipul`, are you using Maverick?
<Bipul`> yes
<Bipul`> 10.10
<M0hi> great!
 * M0hi missed his Maverick :[ crashed :/
<M0hi> wb MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Thnx M0hi
<Bipul`> Duhza,  ? what happen ?
<M0hi> kay! time to sleep. G'nite all and good luck Duhza. follow what people are guiding you
<Bipul`> Every thing is fixed up for it has issue ?
<Bipul`> good night M0hi
<M0hi> night Bipul` o/
<Bipul`> :)
<Duhza> thank u
<micrypt_> Wrong room but how does on kill off another account?
<holstein> micrypt_: a nick?
<holstein> you ghost it
<micrypt_> holstein: Yes.
<micrypt_> Ha, okay. "/"ghost ?
<micrypt_> holstein: I'll go look it up. Thanks.
<holstein> i think its /msg nickserv ghost nick pass
<holstein> micrypt_: do it in the server window though
<holstein> so you dont drop a password by accident
<holstein> in pubic :)
<holstein> lol
<holstein> public*
<micrypt_> Lol, thanks.
<MrChrisDruif> Hehe, pubic :P
<kristian-aalborg> bugger.... caved in an made a cron job to restart wifi
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-04-09
<MK`> hey, is there a way for me to edit usernames? (not display names)
<holstein> check out http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/07/how-to-change-your-usernameuserid-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<holstein> MK`: ^
<MK`> thank you
<holstein> MK`: i think you need to change the username while you are in another user account
<MK`> yeah definitely
<MK`> Is it wise to have /mnt on a separate partition?
<holstein> i dont see why it would be particularly unwise
<MK`> how big should it be?
<holstein> im not sure about particulars
<holstein> i usually just do the one big partition thing
<holstein> occasionally a seperate /home
<ApOgEE> greetings all
<kevin6778450> greetings ApOgEE
<zimio> what does a package maintainer do?
<holstein> zimio: AFAIK
<holstein> thats the person that would keep track of a package
<zimio> afaik?
<holstein> if it depends on something
<holstein> and that something changes
<holstein> and te package breaks
<holstein> for example
<holstein> afaik=as far as i know
<zimio> ohh
<zimio> ok, question
<zimio> does that person would freeze the program
<zimio> so that new features implemented in upstream
<zimio> wouldn't be added
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> i think that depends really
<zimio> and then
<zimio> when a bugfix comes up
<zimio> he updates it
<zimio> for every patch that fixes a bug
<zimio> is that correct or no?
<holstein> again, i think that really depends
<holstein> and ive heard that its preffered in some cases to patch upstream
<holstein> as far as possible
<holstein> then, that will just trickle down
<holstein> and everyone gets the fixes
<zimio> yea, but what i said is taking the fixes from upstream
<holstein> thats one way
<zimio> but no the new features
<holstein> i think it really depends thoough
 * zimio confus
<holstein> zimio: you should try and catch someone more in the know than me
<holstein> a package maintainer
<holstein> ive only attempted some backporting so far
<holstein> for ubuntustudio
<holstein> and thats different
<zimio> I see
<zimio> xD well thanks anyway
<holstein> zimio: check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<zimio> I went there
<zimio> it doesn't have what I am looking for
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide
<zimio> the packing guide really just tells you how to do it
<holstein> maybe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Maintenance
<holstein> from what ive seen
<holstein> its really just who ever can get to it
<holstein> does the fixing
<holstein> things get stable
<holstein> fires get put out
<zimio> but how it gets stable...
<holstein> and the squeaky wheel gets the grease -as the saying goes
<holstein> zimio: i would say hard work, and luck
<holstein> you can still find non-stable packages in the repos
<zimio> but do they pull the most stable version from upstream
<zimio> or take make their own stable version
<holstein> i guess it depends on where the fixes are
<holstein> and how inmportant it is
<holstein> if its a package that is already patched up stream
<holstein> but, maybe its something that only buntu needs
<holstein> or something that buntu needs a customized verion of
<holstein> for compatibility
<holstein> there are a lot of packages that are different
<holstein> repackaged
<zimio> i see
<zimio> xD lots of work
<holstein> totally
<holstein> the more envolved i get
<holstein> the more im surprised anything ever gets done
<holstein> and the non-paid volunteers that bust their asses for it
<holstein> quite amazing
<zimio> we live in interesting times
<kevin6778450> i should have been a farmer :)
<zimio> that's boring
<zimio> unless you are a hacker farmer
<zimio> in that case it is totally awesome
<kevin6778450> of course it would be a hacker farmer
<Dr0pB3ar> can anyone give me a hand with grub rescue?
<coz_> Dr0pB3ar,  you probably want to go to the #grub channel but let me get a link for grub reinstallation hold on
<coz_> Dr0pB3ar,  http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<coz_> Dr0pB3ar,   just read throught that several times before jumping into it... it works ,, I have used it,,
<Dr0pB3ar> righto... thanks heaps
<coz_> Dr0pB3ar,  no problem..but again..read through it several times :)
<kristian_> hi, I hope someone can help me here... how do I list the ip of the boxen on the network? Google won't cooperate...
<duanedesign> helo kristian_
<kristian_> hey duanedesign
<duanedesign> kristian_: you want the ip of your machine
<kristian_> nm, I found a soulution... but I had to stand up!
<kristian_> ;)
<duanedesign> :)
<malvin> HELLO CAN any one help me, because i deleted buy accident the start up bar for ubuntu 10.04 and i dont know how to get it back
<malvin> ..?
<malvin> ...?
<malvin> He
<malvin> HeLp
<geirha> !panels
<geirha> Hm. No bot.
<malvin> i think it is called like that
<geirha> <ubottu> To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<malvin> now can i open a terminal from the keyboard..?
<malvin> because im new to ubuntu
<malvin> and linux
<geirha> Alt + F2  ->   gnome-terminal
<malvin> thx
<malvin> it worked :-D
<duanedesign> !terminal
<duanedesign> hello geirha
<duanedesign> geirha: /17
<duanedesign> oops
<duanedesign> :P
<geirha> Stop dividing me!
<geirha> And hi :)
<duanedesign> i do that at least once a day
<duanedesign>  /2 is my alias for window 2 in irssi
<duanedesign> ugh. I am stuck on kernel 2.6.37-11 anything newer then that and my wifi does not work :\
<MrChrisDruif> That's not cool duanedesign
<xardas008> that's bad duanedesign
<geirha> I'd check the changelog for the first kernel that doesn't work; look for any changes related to your wifi-driver.
<geirha> Should at least speed up the bug-fix if you can pinpoint it.
<tarunno> hello all
<tarunno> got a problem connecting internet
<tarunno> through PPPoE coonection
<tarunno> some PPPoE connection requires service name when dialing
<tarunno> default Network Manager can't handle this
<tarunno> anyone have any idea how to resolve this problem?
<duanedesign> geirha: good idea. I was just looking through the kernel bug tracker and did not see anything right away that looked like it
<coz_> tarunno,  I didnt see what it could no handle... can you post aagain?
<tarunno> PPPoE connection with Service Name
<coz_> tarunno,  ok  I am real bad with networking of any kind... you can also try the ##linux channel... although today they were a bit "out of hand"  but still they do have some real knowledgeable guys there
<tarunno> coz_, thanks for the lead
<tarunno> :)
<coz_> tarunno, no problem... I often send people there if no one has an answer
<MK`> hey guys how big should I make my /tmp partition?
<MK`> Maybe the size of the largest disk I plan to write?
<Abhijit> MK`, 30gb
<MK`> how about /var and /user?
<MK`>  /usr*
<bioterror> whaat?
<bioterror> put 10 to 25GB for / and rest for /home
<bioterror> depends what you're going to install and use
<MK`> assume it's a machine where I will be burning blu-ray disks
<xardas008> then it should be bigger than 30 gb i think
<xardas008> blu-ray can be quite big
<MK`> how about /var?
<bioterror> put everything on /
<bioterror> if you dont know
<bioterror> swap and /
<MK`> yeah I know that :P
<MK`> On this install I have / and swap
<MK`> plan on moving /home to a separate partition later
<GOMI> does someone know how to fix a login problem ???
<GOMI> it kickes me out every time am busy and needs to re-login again
<GOMI> does someone know how to fix a login problem ???
<GOMI> <GOMI> it kickes me out every time am busy and needs to re-login again
<MK`> what do you mean kicks you out?
<MK`> when you go afk?
<GOMI> afk ?
<GOMI> it takes me back to login screen
<MK`> I mean, does this happen after a few minutes of not touching the computer?
<MK`> Or does it do this while you are working on something?
<GOMI> its differnt sometimes very quickly and alot if i get on internet then its matter of couple of seconds
<MK`> I would check System > Preferences > Power Management
<MK`> make sure none of the settings are wrong
<GOMI> i disable that
<GOMI> read about it
<MK`> does it lock the screen or suspend?
<MK`> I'd also check your screensaver
<GOMI> screensaver i uninstalled that one to
<MK`> make sure it's not enabling a blank one
<GOMI> suspend button is pressed: suspend   (on power managment)
<GOMI> i mean i removed it with synaptic -__-!)
<MK`> ahh
<GOMI> i dont have screensaver anymore
<MK`> I don't know :( I am still a beginner myself
<GOMI> :p oke thanks anyway
<MK`> If I put /mnt on a separate partition, how big does it need to be?... does it need any size at all?
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<kristian-aalborg> I have an installation where wireless keeps turning itself off... driving me nuts
<kristian-aalborg> it's 10.4 netinst. with pcmcia... I tried different cards, same things happened
<bdfhjk> kristian-aalborg: hi!
<kristian-aalborg> I also tried the cards in another box, same thing...
<kristian-aalborg> should I dist-uprgrade perhaps?!
<kristian-aalborg> *upgrade
<bdfhjk> When exactly wireless turn off?
<kristian-aalborg> after something like ten minuts
<kristian-aalborg> minutes
<bdfhjk> after instalation or under instalation
<kristian-aalborg> after installation.... been trying to fix it for a week
<bdfhjk> Do You know MTU?
<kristian-aalborg> no
<kristian-aalborg> ?
<bdfhjk> if you have strange net problems
<bdfhjk> sometimes it can be caused by bad MTU setting
<bdfhjk> You can find in google more info about setting it and checking it
<kevin6888296> what chipset kristian-aalborg ?
<kevin6888296> there was a user in here the other day with a realtek chipset, apparently it works in x64 and not x86
<kevin6888296> or should i say 64bit and not 32bit
<kristian-aalborg> I tried two cards, both died after a while
<kevin6888296> in 11.04 or 10.10?
<kristian-aalborg> Atheros and B43 chipset... both were fine in another box
<kristian-aalborg> 10.3
<kristian-aalborg> do'h... 10.4
<kevin6888296> i have an atheros chipset, which worked fine in 10.04 and 10.10
<kevin6888296> 64bit or 32bit?
<kevin6888296> if you processors are 64bit, i would switch to 64bit
<kevin6888296> no way are developers going to focus on 64bit hardware with 32bit software
<kevin6888296> at least, i know i wouldn't
<Nevada_> good evening
<bdfhjk> Nevada_: Good Evening
<Nevada_> I'm using ubuntu 10.10 on my netbook and finally got it to work. But I'm still experiencing abnormalities. For example, the buttons on the top right will react and behave fine at first (they properly dropdown) but only once. Now they get something like a tab background and don't do anything anymore.
<Nevada_> After reboot the problem will occur the same way again. Does somebody have an idea about this?
<kristian-aalborg> kevin6888296: I just found some things in repos with "atheros" in them... I dl'd and will see what happens
<kristian-aalborg> holstein: yo
<kevin6888296> kristian-aalborg: okay
<kristian-aalborg> in 15 minutes I'll know if it's changed something... it just makes me nervous that the same thing happened with an altogether different chipset
<kevin6888296> Nevada_: no idea here.  is it still "netbook remix"?  i haven't used that since 9.10, and that was in a VM
<kristian-aalborg> a buddy of mine wants to set up his old stationary as a server to be accessed from anywhere, stream music etc
<Nevada_> yes, it is Netbook Remix 10.10
<Nevada_> it also has already none some 300mb updates
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: :/
<holstein> hey
<holstein> im busy today
<holstein> just checking in
<kristian-aalborg> busy is good, to a degree :)
<holstein> got a concert and a gig today
<holstein> yeah its great
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: an ssh server would do a lot
 * kristian-aalborg  has ticket for PiL in a month
<kristian-aalborg> can you ssh via the internets?
<holstein> and i think an ssh server is a good foundation for other things
<kristian-aalborg> stream music on your android thingy?
<holstein> ah, gotta run... BBL
<kristian-aalborg> see ya
<kristian-aalborg> wow, internet has not died on problematic box for... 15 mins?
<kristian-aalborg> ah, it died again :(.... interestingly, just after I opened a program that uses the wifi
<kristian-aalborg> got a kernel from backports
<Nevada_> ok, apparently if I wait for approximately half an hour, the buttons will be fine again
<kristian-aalborg> Nevada_: night of the weird ubuntu problems ;)
<kristian-aalborg> my guess would be that there's some process running for half an hour that keeps them from working... have you checked dmesg?
<Nevada_> yay ^^
<MrChrisDruif> Weird Ubuntu problems?
<Nevada_> checked dmesg? I have to google that first
<Nevada_> I'm totally new to Ubuntu
<Nevada_> uff. maybe you can explain to me how and why I should check dmesg?
<Nevada_> MrChrisDruif: For a short time my buttons on the top right stopped working, now they work again
<Nevada_> that's a weird problem
<MrChrisDruif> Buttons on the right? :-/ Which program? Or which version of Ubuntu?
<Nevada_> 10.10 version of ubuntu netbook remix
<Nevada_> those... battery, mute/unmute, clock and power buttons with dropdown menus
<MrChrisDruif> Ahh, the indicators
<Nevada_> it's not really great if you install Ubuntu the first time, boot the first time after installation and run into such strange behaviours
<MrChrisDruif> Indeed, I agree Nevada_ :)
<MrChrisDruif> Nevada_: But you said something about waiting a half hour? What exactly not working? The entire indicators? Or the menus below them? Sometimes the menus don't appear with me, but when I move the mouse a tiny bit down they suddenly appear
<Nevada_> when I first click them, they will work properly - only once. Afterwards when I click them, they'll get the tab background, but the dropdown won't show up. It's working now, though, even without reboot.
<Nevada_> I'm happy if this problem turns out to be no problem at all ^^
<MrChrisDruif> That would be great, but they don't appear when you move your mouse a bit?
<Nevada_> I don't know that. But they work fine now. I'll reboot now nonetheless and see if they'll still mock me
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, good luck Nevada_ :)
<Nevada_> unfortunately, the same as before: they work once, then they won't react
<Nevada_> I tried to adjust screen brightness with fn-Keys, that didn't do anything, but now I've got the screen brightness bar at the top right of the screen, it's flickering
<Nevada_> and I can't do anything with it. Programs still work
<Nevada_> what's with dmesg kristian-aalborg suggested?
<kristian-aalborg> it logs errors
<Nevada_> sweet. keyboard decides for itself if it wants to work, too
<Nevada_> Maybe I should just reinstall :/
<MrChrisDruif> Did you do an upgrade to 10.10 UNE? (UNE=Ubuntu Netbook Edition)
<Nevada_> I downloaded and installed 10.10
<Nevada_> no upgrade
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, weird problem
<Nevada_> hum.
<Nevada_> I'm booting from USB stick again, so can I just put a new, clean installation over the existing one?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-04-10
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
<Nevada_> They are thinking it's 3am in Berlin
<Nevada_> Gotta love Linux
<MrChrisDruif> Well it's 1.18 in Berlin afaik
<MrChrisDruif> Nevada_: Was that including daylight-saving time?
<Nevada_> it's one hour off any way
<Nevada_> now it's time for my touchpad to stop working
<Nevada_> I don't get it- something is just wrong.
<maryslb> I installed Ubuntu on a HP notebook (new) along with Windows 7.  I cannot change anything or add programs when it asks for authorization.   It just greys out.  I also cannot hook up to wireless.  I have tried all the things I find on-line to do, but cannot add the ndisgtk program (reason earlier) cannot find the .inf program.  I am so frustrated.  Ready to uninstall, but cannot figure out how.
<MrChrisDruif> maryslb: Uninstall Ubuntu?
<maryslb> Remove from hard drive
<MrChrisDruif> maryslb: http://www.lukeaddison.com/removing-linux-grub-restoring-windows-7-boot-gui/
<maryslb> thank you.  If that works, would I be able to re-install with a different version?  I do like Ubuntu.  Have it on this computer.
<MrChrisDruif> maryslb: It should work, and re-install ubuntu? That you can do without the previous link
<MrChrisDruif> Just install if over the current installation
<maryslb> How?  I tried it with a back-up disk (used on this desktop) and nothing happened.  that would be my first option.
<MrChrisDruif> maryslb: What do you try to re-install? Ubuntu or Windows? (It's pretty late where I am)
<maryslb> Ubuntu.  :-)
<maryslb> If I can get the ubuntu to work properly, I will get rid of Windows.
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, great :)
<MrChrisDruif> Back-up disk? I'm not sure what you mean by that, but you can boot the liveCD and install it. Make sure it boots from the CD and not you HDD
<maryslb> I'll try some things.  I think I know what you are talking about, but I tried to get it to boot from a download of the netbook on a usb drive, and it wouldn't do that.
<maryslb> The back up disk is the downloaded program copied to cd.
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, USB. With what did you make that bootable USB? Is your system capable of booting from USB?
<maryslb> Good question.  Since it's brand new, it should.  I changed the boot sequence (or tied) to boot the usb first.  It flashed and carried on, but the old ubuntu opened.
<maryslb> I made it by downloading the netbook program from ubuntu.com
<MrChrisDruif> You've installed Ubuntu with that same USB?
<maryslb> No.  I originally simply downloaded Ubuntu to this (desktop).    Trashed that windows.  With the new laptop, I tried to download with windows.  Now I can't get the wireless to work.
<MrChrisDruif> maryslb: What timezone are you?
<maryslb> I created the usb by downloading to the desktop - copy to usb.
<maryslb> Arizona
<MrChrisDruif> So you downloaded the iso and just copied it to the usb?
<maryslb> yes
<MrChrisDruif> There should be a few with more compatible timezones be online...I wonder why they're not responding :P
<MrChrisDruif> Anyways....
<MrChrisDruif> When you just copy the ISO to your USB, it won't work
<maryslb> Thanks anyway.  Maybe someone else will help.
<maryslb> I was following the ubuntu instructions for doing so.
<MrChrisDruif> On what system is the ISO downloaded/available?
<MrChrisDruif> It doesn't really matter, you need to do step 2 from this page: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<MrChrisDruif> And select the system your creating your bootable USB from
<maryslb> I did each of those steps.
<maryslb> I know it's late where you are.  I will try some things and ask again if I can't get this working.  Thanks for your help.
<MrChrisDruif> Hmm...then it should be good. Could you test it on another system? See if it boots from it?
<maryslb> I'll try that too.  Have family matters to attend to.  Thanks again.
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, I hope to see you around maryslb :) Take care :)
<kristian-aalborg> would anyone know if the "wifi woes" of 10.4 can be fixed with a sudo do-release-upgrade?
<Nevada_> speaking about sudo... what's this? I've got an instruction here which tells me to "type the following: sudo vi /lib/udev/rules.d/etcetc..." how do I do that?
<kristian-aalborg> Nevada_: it means you should edit the file /lib/udev/blabla
<kristian-aalborg> I'd suggest you replace the "vi" with "nano" as it's easier
<Nevada_> I still haven't figured out how to access such files. "Files&Folders" just show me my music, my documents etc
<kristian-aalborg> you need to open a terminal
<Nevada_> thanks, I've got it. I'm helpless as shit, spoiled by windows
<kevin6888296> kristian-aalborg: i've never used "do-release-upgrade", but assuming it upgrades to the next release (in this case, 10.10), then it may fix it if the problem has been fixed in 10.10
<kevin6888296> Nevada_: no you're not, what kind of talk is that
<Nevada_> it's the way I feel
<kristian-aalborg> Nevada_: we've all been there... I found linux so much more user friendly than Win these days
<kristian-aalborg> I hope you'll grow to like it
<Nevada_> I already do, that's why I decided to use it instead of windows the first place
<kevin6888296> hmmmm, the way you feel
 * kevin6888296 ponders
<kevin6888296> that is a challenging problem :P
 * kevin6888296 gives Nevada_ the stone of shame
<kevin6888296> just wear that, and then we'll give you the stone of triumph later
<kevin6888296> :D
<Nevada_> thank you so much
<Nevada_> thanks to the stone of shame, I'm able to ask a few more newby questions
<Nevada_> so how do I save .. this terminal I opened
<kevin6888296> i don't know what you mean by save Nevada_
<kevin6888296> i don't think i've ever saved a terminal
<kevin6888296> gnome-terminal i think is the binary file, so the terminal should be saved
<Nevada_> then this must be a relict of windows. I already noticed that I don't have to apply changes
<Nevada_> to anything
<kevin6888296> perhaps it's a text file you have open
 * kevin6888296 dons the stone of shame
<kevin6888296> what is "relict"?
<Nevada_> an ancient mindset of mine
<kevin6888296> coooooool
<kevin6888296> ancientness
<kevin6888296> well, considering bug #1...
<kevin6888296> you may be on to something
<Nevada_> I'm on to what?
<Nevada_> ah, in case you didn't notice, english is not my native language ^^"
<kevin6888296> that ubuntu is a "relict" of windows, Nevada_
<kevin6888296> or at least, attempting to be...except, it's open source
<kevin6888296> perhaps when it becomes open source, windows will releases its code
<kevin6888296> what is your native language Nevada_ ?
<kevin6888296> i think mine is Intention
<Nevada_> it's german
<kevin6888296> coooool
<Nevada_> depending
<kevin6888296> i don't know many german words at all.  just "guten tag, bitte, and dumcoff"
<kevin6888296> i think i'm spelling that last one wrong
<Nevada_> Dummkopf
<kevin6888296> oh and "mein kampf"
<kevin6888296> haha, the irony of not being able to spell "stupid"
<Nevada_> *g*
<Nevada_> interesting to see how non-german speakers would spell it
<Nevada_> I already like the terminal
<geirha> Bier, bitte. That's the most important german words.
<Nevada_> hehe true
<kevin6888296> i think Schmerz Frieden are the two most important german words
<kevin6888296> huh
<Nevada_> why Schmerz?
<kevin6888296> i'm not sure if that's the right word for "pain"
<kevin6888296> pain is the greatest problem affecting sentience
<Nevada_> yes, Schmerz is pain
<Nevada_> interesting :)
<Nevada_> okay! I got screen brightness and volume working now
<kevin6888296> whoa, what'd you do Nevada_ ?
<Nevada_> I followed a few instructions for Samsung N145 Netbook
<kevin6888296> sweet
<Nevada_> yes, indeed
 * kevin6888296 gives Nevada_ the stone of triumph
<Nevada_> basically I just need a browser and an advanced text editor. May I uninstall other pre-installed programs "provided by Ubuntu"?
<Nevada_> Thank you :) *now proud*
<kevin6888296> you can try Nevada_
<Nevada_> Well, I'll do that anyway
<Nevada_> How to keep the applications window open after opening an application?
<kevin6888296> don't close it Nevada_ ?
<Nevada_> it's disappearing by itself and I have to reopen it
<kevin6888296> run the program from a terminal Nevada_
<kevin6888296> then watch what it say in the terminal, might find a clue
 * kevin6888296 puts the "detective hat" on Nevada_ 
<Nevada_> uff... it's not worth that. Then I'll just leave it
<gunndawg> hey guys I bought a USB KVM switch so that I can use the same keyboard and mouse for both my desktop computer and my ubuntu laptop
<gunndawg> but when I siwtch it to my laptop then ubuntu takes my primary desktop monitor and acts as a 2nd monitor
<gunndawg> so my laptop still shows the regular workspace/desktop and on my primary monitor its just a blank workspace
<kevin6888296> hey gunndawg how's it going?
<Nevada_> thank you kevin6888296 for your assistance. I'm going to keep the stone of triumph and the detective hat
<kevin6888296> i guess...not so good under the circumstances
<kevin6888296> Nevada_: coooool
<kevin6888296> it makes me wonder what color the detective hat is...i guess beige or brown or some such
<Nevada_> I imagine the same color
<kevin6888296> ^5
<Nevada_> goodbye
<dfrybarger> i'm having problem with a printer that was installed and working but just stopped working today
<kevin6888296> i've had trouble with printers before, i had to tinker with the buttons on the face of the printer
<kevin6888296> i think it was a canon
<dfrybarger> i'm looking for help with a printer
<dfrybarger> it was working fine but stopped working today
<ray_> >	I need help, hard drives both have bad sectors, I just read somewhere to do badblocks then fsck, I remember doing one or both of these before on another hard drive but I have never understood how to do this properly
<ray_> >	What commands in what order should I do them from a live cd?, How can I have that put into a log or something to know what sectors to mark as bad?, etc?
<kevin6888296> to run it's in the form: fsck /dev/sdb1
<kevin6888296> not sure about logging ray_ , it may log somewhere in /var/log
<ray_> Like I said, I read somewhere to run badblocks first, but I didn't say that that person also said because fsck will just cause problems for a failing hard drive, then he said to run fsck
<ray_> I have 2 screen shots I am going to paste
<kevin6888296> checking out the badblocks man page ray_
<ray_> http://imagebin.org/147421
<ray_> http://imagebin.org/147422
<ray_> I will as well
<ray_> Wait
<ray_> I forgot to mention
<ray_> It's in the second picture I posted
<kevin6888296> it looks like sudo badblocks /dev/sd**
<kevin6888296> hmmm, i have my own problem
<ray_> right, I need to figure out what the device name is when I do this
<kevin6888296> my browser is set to firefox for some reason
<kevin6888296> are you employed ray_ ?
<ray_> no
<kevin6888296> you can do ls /dev/sd*
<kevin6888296> to get a list of them
<ray_> You need help setting Ubuntu to open a different browser?
<kevin6888296> i dunno, i may need security help
<ray_> I got a question I have always wondered regarding what you just said
<kevin6888296> nah, just forgot what i did, which creeps me out
<ray_> Does the device name change?
<kevin6888296> your hdd?
<kevin6888296> they have never changed on me
<ray_> Like for instance, if I put a hard drive as master then change it to another hard drive, might they have the same name?
<ray_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/591971/
<kevin6888296> i'm not entirely sure.  i only have one hdd
<ray_> That's what guis for this are great for
<ray_> I will look
<kevin6888296> ray_: this may help http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/3158/hard-drive-device-partition-naming-convention-in-linux
<ray_> currently I have /dev/sda mounted as the hard drive I am un
<kevin6888296> yeah, so try sudo badblocks /dev/sda , but i think you may have to specify partitions
<ray_> I put this info on a flash drive
<kevin6888296> like /dev/sda1 etc.
<kevin6888296> which info?
<ray_> Any
<ray_> info
 * kevin6888296 wanders off
<ray_> Alright, looking at Disk Utility and what you said maks sense
<ray_> sory for being slow
<ray_> OK, I got a question
<kevin6888296> they came from...behind
<ray_> Isn't there a way to quicken badblocks so that it reads a piece so many blocks away from each other so it doesn't take so long to pin point a bad blocks?, Why does it have to go through every block?
<ray_> I am not sure if I put that in words that make sense from what I am trying to say
<kevin6888296> you mean, you know where the badblock is?
<kevin6888296> and what to tell badblocks where it is?
<ray_> No
<kevin6888296> *want
<ray_> what I mean is
<kevin6888296> in other words (iow)
<ray_> I will reword it better
<ray_> I don't know what iow is though
<kevin6888296> well, if it's possible to make it go faster, i don't know how to do it
<kevin6888296> perhaps it's in the man page
<kevin6888296> what's the hurry though?
<ray_> istead of going through every block, having it instead look at a bit out of every block or something like that
<kevin6888296> just run it, and go do something else
<kevin6888296> i think your question is beyond my knowledge, sorry
<ray_> I remember this taking forever, I mean what it would have taken months at the pace Iit was going
<kevin6888296> i've never run badblocks
<kevin6888296> fsck seems to do the trick
<kevin6888296> well, the time i did run it the hdd was beat
<ray_> in fact with my other hard drive I never finished and gave up
<kevin6888296> it was dropped
<kevin6888296> and fsck?
<ray_> I mean a long time ago
<ray_> I don't know
<ray_> I think I had tried doing both of them
<ray_> It says in the pic I posted
<ray_> 31 bad blocks
<ray_> so it should already know where it is, wouldn't you think?
<ray_> I meant sectors
<ray_> sorry
<kevin6888296> ohhhh, interesting analysis
<ray_> 31 bad sectors
<kevin6888296> very exciting
<ray_> lol, I am not sure how I might deal with this
<kevin6888296> but, i don't know, that would only be if fsck could check a previous run, and only check new blocks or something
<kevin6888296> but, really, you're interested in fixing the hdd, right?
<ray_> I need the right person, thank you for the help
<kevin6888296> may the source be with you ray_
<ray_> lol, may the source be with you as well
<ray_> I am going to make notes
<ray_> Hmm, I should try transfering a text file that
<ray_> iI have previously made
<ray_> and already transfered by the way
<kevin6888296> that's a good idea, let me get my notebook
<ray_> I mean before
<kevin6888296> *drawing book
<kevin6888296> drawing|note|book
<kevin6888296> hmmm i think i'd rather have an ibook than an ipad
<ray_> OK, I tried transfering files to and from both hard drive without and trouble, so it is troubled spots on the hard drive
<ray_> The good thing is I already a backup of the files I was trying to transfer
<ray_> I made note of the command you gave me and modified it to the device name
<ray_> now I should study man badblocks
<ray_> and fsck as well of coarse
<ray_> I also put the link in the text file on my flash drive and I am reading that now
<kevin6888296> oh, i see, backing up because your hdd are failing
<kevin6888296> how old are the drives ray_ ?
<ray_> It's all my fault
<ray_> I was transfering files for too long
<ray_> and it made the reading and writing part of the hard drive get messed up
<kevin6888296> you worked them to failure?
<ray_> more then a few months
<ray_> yep
<kevin6888296> that's extreme
<kevin6888296> how'd you do it?
<ray_> ha ha ha ha
<ray_> ya
<ray_> I need to go through all the files I have and start deleting
<ray_> It's hard to decide
<ray_> anyways
<ray_> In that link it says:
<ray_> oops
<ray_> "/home is on /dev/sda2"
<ray_> I think I these commands right though
<ray_> "sudo badblocks /dev/sda1" and "sudo badblocks /dev/sdb1", unless of coarse these commands need options added
<ray_> I will be reading man
<ray_> Ah, see:
<ray_>  Important  note:  If  the output of badblocks is going to be fed to the        e2fsck or mke2fs programs
<ray_> it  is  strongly recommended that users not run badblocks directly, but        rather use the -c option of the e2fsck and mke2fs programs.
<ray_> "note, don't use the -f option of badblocks unless the /etc/mtab file is incorrect"
<ray_> Blocks aren't the same as sectors, right?
<ray_> "OK, there is the -0 option" which Writes the list of bad blocks to  the  specified  file
<kevin6888296> i'm pretty sure blocks aren't sectors...i think blocks are made up of sectors
<ray_> OK, thank you for the info
<kevin6888296> hmmm, looks like running badblocks is a bad idea
<kevin6888296> i should've guessed that
<ray_> OK
<kevin6888296> i read the man page, but didn't catch that detail
<ray_> Knowing what to do is hard to decide, there are live cds made to do this kind of thing I would guess then there are at least 4 programs mentioned so far
<ray_> fsck, badblocks, and the 2 other mentioned on the manpage of badblocks
<ray_> I think my head may explode, I am thinking of getting hard drives again and being more careful
<ray_> OK, so I have a different question then
<ray_> If I transfer a large file is there a way to make it transfer slower so it doesn't hurt my hard drives?, Or is it better to transfer that large file quicker?, Or rather what precautions should one take to transfer large files?, Like for instance how much info shouldn't someone transfer at any given day?
<ray_> I meant within a certain amount of time for each day and so on
<ray_> I know, I know, cut down how much info I have first
<kevin6888296> i think you're questions are beyond beginner ray_
<kevin6888296> i do find it intriguing
<ray_> It's just like a beginner like me to ask too many questions, though I have been using Ubuntu for a couple of years
<kevin6888296> perhaps we should take this to your LoCo
<ray_> LoCo?
<ray_> O
<ray_> Local community
<kevin6888296> ubuntu user group
<kevin6888296> local team
<ray_> I know where to find them
<ray_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<kevin6888296> i would have used http://loco.ubuntu.com
<kevin6888296> but, yeah, that might work
<kevin6888296> or #ubuntu-us ray_
<ray_> checking
<kevin6888296> i'm wondering if #ubuntu-beginners shouldn't be the default channel for support o_o
<ray_> I'd say we need more supoort channels to be able to use for the people working together not to get in the way of other people working on another problem sometimes
<kevin6888296> yeah, that's true ray_
<ray_> ubuntu1, ubuntu2, ubuntu3
<ray_> I will be back
<ray_> I need to get on a live cd
<ray_> thank you, fsck FTW I hope anyways
<kevin6888296> i dunno about that, there should be triaging done up front
<kevin6888296> that's how it work usually
<kevin6888296> yeah, good luck
<kevin6888296> may the source be with you
<ray_> uh, triaging?
<kevin6888296> yeah...triaging questions to proper channels of specialization
<kevin6888296> but really, no foo for the unemployed
<kevin6888296> this sounds like work to me
<kevin6888296> blah to that
<ray_> OK, I think I get it, ty for the help, sorry for the trouble, I know you just helped me out
<kevin6888296> nah man
<kevin6888296> i didn't do anything
<kevin6888296> we were just chillin
<ray_> I never thought to look up what Disk Utility maybe, also you did help because you told me what to use for options
<ray_> God speed, and my the source and force be with you good friend
<ray_> Alright although I will be back, I may not see you here later, so until next time, also I may be able to get back on here while using fsck but do what you want
<ray_> bye
<ray_> aha
<ray_> I just looked in home
<ray_> go look in home
<ray_> "'/home/ray/gnome-disk-utility-2.30.1/doc/gnome-disk-utility-docs.xml'"
<ray_> change username
<ray_> oops
<ray_> well there are docs in home
<kevin6888296> yeah, that's where you downloaded the source i bet
<ray_> yep
<ray_> well, what ever
<ray_> It's there to look at for fun for now I guess
<kevin6888296> yeah, if you're into it
<kevin6888296> i already looked couldn't find anything
<kevin6888296> even asked in #gnome
<kevin6888296> but, yeah fsck
<ray_> I agree
<kevin6888296> if it works, thank theordore t'so
<ray_> Do you drag programs into the terminal to see how to open them in the terminal?
<kevin6888296> no, haven't done that since i used window
<kevin6888296> sssssssssssssssssss
<ray_> I once opened Disk Usage Analyzer to find it is baobab which is a kind of African tree
<kevin6888296> funky
<kevin6888296> boa bab
<kevin6888296> bow bab
<kevin6888296> hmmm bab
<ray_> Anyways, I will be back
<ray_> he he, ya
<kevin6888296> language
<kevin6888296> going to bed dude, later
<ray_> Wait
<ray_> ha ha, I thought Ubuntu was pronounced You-bun-tu, but it is oo-boon-too
<ray_> that all, sweet dreams
<ray_> that's all folks
<ray_> thank you
<ray_> this is going to take a long time
<kevin6888296> knight
<ray_> This hard drive is 300 gb
<ray_> how long do you thing with half a gb of ram
<ray_> I can ask else where, ty, good night
<ray_> knight, love it
<ray_> dream of large women, lol, the princess bride
<ray_> o/ atter lay
<ray_> oct toon, oct toon
<ray_> he he he he
<bioterror> what
<ray_> "O\"
<ray_> I was just joking
<ray_> Fake German
<ray_> take care Lennie master
<ray_> bye
<r4y> http://paste.ubuntu.com/592025/
<r4y> I thought the live cd of Ubuntu had fsck on it, am I wrong?
<r4y> http://paste.ubuntu.com/592027/
<r4y> I tried this command before but nothing happened I guess: http://paste.ubuntu.com/592025/
<r4y> oops wrong channel
<Nevada_> good morning
<MrChrisDruif> Hai Nevada_
<Nevada_> it's me again
<MrChrisDruif> I see :P
<Nevada_> I'm about to manually install a certain program and keep on wondering which directory I should choose best, to keep my computer tidy
<MrChrisDruif> Manually insert a program?
<Nevada_> by using a terminal
<Nevada_> the program asks me where I would like to install. isn't there something like a "programs" folder?
<MrChrisDruif> What kind of program is it?
<Nevada_> It's called ELAN, I have to use it for work
<MrChrisDruif> Never heard of it, but apparently you install "user" programs in /usr, but I'm not sure
<Nevada_> I just don't want to have a mess afterwards :(
<MrChrisDruif> That's what I've read, that user programs are installed in the /usr mount
<Nevada_> An error pops up which says I don't have permission to install to usr
<bobo123> hi
<Nevada_> installing to home/myname/programs now
<bobo123> if I want to mount a copy of a partition, where I have copied the whole disk to a file, and not just the partition - is that possible?
<MrChrisDruif> Nevada_: And sudo install?
<Nevada_> I don't know? I think it's alright now
<MrChrisDruif> Alright
<nctarheel> hello everyone. last night RedSingularity was helping me with a netowkr problem last night. I followed a guide to install the compat wireless drives now i have no wireless to chose from in the standard network manager. I also do not have it in ifconfig.
<nctarheel> where do i go from here?
<nctarheel> you can read our conversation on the ubuntu forums. my name there is nctarheel704
 * holstein looking
<head_victim> I've never used it but when you install a PPA using the software centre where does it put the source file? I'm trying to help someoen but it's not showing up the in sources.list where I'd expect it
<holstein> head_victim: odd
<holstein> thats what i would have expected
<head_victim> holstein: so it's meant to put them there?
<head_victim> I've only ever used nano to adjust my repositories :/
<holstein> well, thats just an assumption
<holstein> head_victim: are you sure its adding the repos?
<head_victim> No idea, this user isn't exactly sure of much
<head_victim> Trying to install the latest vlc and meeting dependency errors on lucid.
<holstein> :/
<holstein> head_victim: maybe you can just give them the sudo apt-add-repository line
<head_victim> Well they've somehow broken it all apparenlty but I can't see anything at all but the default stuff in the sources.list
<head_victim> It's the sort of person you just want ssh to find out what they've really done.
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> maybe stopping a big update mid-stream too
<head_victim> holstein: anything is posisble.
<holstein> good luck
<Bipul`> hi i have problem in my ubuntu10.10 when i started my ub ubuntu i am inside  command prompt that is initramfs idk how to Access graphical mode
<holstein> Bipul`: is this after an update?
<holstein> can you see if you have older kernels listed
<holstein> and try booting in using one of those
<Bipul`> sory i dont get you
<holstein> Bipul`: what im assuiming is
<holstein> you did a system upgrade
<holstein> and got a new kernel
<holstein> and you can try booting an older one
<holstein> if you get to the desktop
<Bipul`> so how shud i know which one is new one
<holstein> then we know something
<holstein> Bipul`: while the machine is booting
<holstein> you should be able to hit the shift key
<holstein> the kernels should be in order
<holstein> and they will be #'d
<holstein> just arrow down with the keyboard
<holstein> and try the next one in line
<holstein> this doesnt change anything permanently
<head_victim> holstein: apparently it stores them in a different location by design, just FYI
<holstein> head_victim: odd
<holstein> where?
<holstein> thats so... buntu ;)
<head_victim> Supposedly just under /etc
<head_victim> ?
<Bipul`> ok i have linux 2.6.35-28-generic then next Linux 2.6.35-28-generic (recovery mode)/ again same name with 27/25/24/23
<holstein> head_victim: to have an alternate sources store
<head_victim> holstein: yeah just trying to figure out if it's really under /etc or now
<head_victim> not*
<holstein> one of those fiddly buntu things that i'll have to remember :)
<holstein> Bipul`: those are the sam
<holstein> e
<holstein> you see (recovery mode)
<holstein> we are not using those right now
<Bipul`> yes
<holstein> you want to try maybe 2.6.25-27-generic
<holstein> you'll see they are in pairs
<holstein> with a recovery mode per kernel
<holstein> we can try that next
<holstein> but for now
<Bipul`> i yea
<holstein> just try the older kernel
<Bipul`> yea it is in pair
<holstein> that used to work for you
<Bipul`> nops
<Bipul`> same command prompt
<holstein> Bipul`: just to be sure
<holstein> since you are there
<holstein> try again
<holstein> using the oldest kernel
<holstein> then we can try something else
<Bipul`> i have try every kernel but i got the same result
<holstein> Bipul`: OK
<holstein> if i were you
<holstein> i would go ahead and try updating
<holstein> that cant really hurt any worse
<Bipul`> Linux 2.6.35-22-generic
<Bipul`> is the oldest i think
<Bipul`> Linux 2.6.35-28-generic is the new i think
<holstein> right
<holstein> i think its safe to say that the kernel update is not the issue
<holstein> like i was postulating
<holstein> SO
<holstein> i would try upgrading if you can
<holstein> from that prompt
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<holstein> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Bipul`> sudo apt-get update this one
<holstein> and let all that happen
<holstein> and reboot and check again
<holstein> then we can talk about going through a recovery prompt
<holstein> if that doesnt work
<Bipul`> well when i boot it i just go inside initramfs mode
<Bipul`> wher i cant use this command sudo apt-get update it says /bin/sh:sudo:not found
<holstein> Bipul`: can you control+alt+F1 ?
<holstein> or F2
<holstein> anything like that get you a promt?
<holstein> prompt*
<head_victim> holstein: again just FYI http://paste.ubuntu.com/592212/ different file for each ppa
<holstein> how odd...
<Bipul`> nops
<Bipul`> not working
<head_victim> holstein: all new to me to :/
<holstein> Bipul`: well, i would try a couple things
<Bipul`> whT Is initramfs?
<holstein> i would get some kind of diagnostic CD
<holstein> and maybe test a few normal components
<holstein> hardware*
<holstein> like memory and hard drive
<holstein> maybe try the recovery console first
<holstein> http://www.proposedsolution.com/solutions/ubuntu-booting-to-initramfs-prompt/
<holstein> ^ yeah, that link seems to be proposing a file system error
<Bipul`> just help me
<holstein> Bipul`: you got X ?
<Bipul`> i cant able to reinstall my ubuntu
<holstein> did you run fdisk?
<holstein> Bipul`: i was going to say
<holstein> if you are having filesystem errors
<holstein> maybe the hard drive is failing
<holstein> if you are doing what i think you are doing
<holstein> which is a combination of freaking out, and cussing
<holstein> then, i would try and test it a bit
<Bipul`> i have file a bug also
<holstein> Bipul`: a bug?
<holstein> you might have a failing hard drive
<Bipul`> yes check on Bipul wiki contains on launchpad
<Bipul`> holstein: tell me buddy what to do now
<holstein> i use http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<holstein> there are some vendor tools on there
<holstein> and other ways to test hard drives
<holstein> i would test the hard drive if i were you
<Bipul`> well right now i AM on my laptop
<Bipul`> and problem is with my desktop
<Bipul`> whear my ubuntu having some issue
<Bipul`> even now i cant able to install any OS
<Bipul`> i have try Backtraack but it is not responding
<Bipul`> even ubuntu10.10
<holstein> right
<holstein> that would be the behavior i would expect from a failing hard drive
<holstein> the intraramfs error as well
<Bipul`> YOU MEAN MY HARD DRIVE is courpted
<holstein> well, corrupted implies that it can be repaired
<holstein> im suggesting its worse
<holstein> but, i really dont know for sure
<holstein> you have to test it
<Bipul`> so how to check
<Bipul`> you knoq
<Bipul`> know some way
<holstein> well, i usually use that cd
<holstein> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<holstein> there are nice vendor specific tools on it
<holstein> but, theres a tool in the ubuntu live CD's too
<Bipul`> what is the name i can able to run ubuntu via live cd
<holstein> system - administraion - disk utility
<MK`> I am getting constant error messages every few seconds: "intel ips 0000:00:1f.6: MCP power or thermal limit exceeded." Yet my power and temperature are fine. What is this?
<holstein> MK`: is this new?
<holstein> or did it just start happening?
<holstein> is this after an update
<holstein> ?
<holstein> fresh install?
<holstein> 10.10?
<MK`> No it's been doing it since I installed. 10.10
<MK`> They come exactly every 5 seconds, logged in /var/log/syslog
<coz_> MK`,  desktop?
<MK`> laptop
<holstein> MK`: if you havent updated
<holstein> i would try that
<coz_> MK`,  did you once have another distribution or version ofubuntu installed
<holstein> just incase a fix has come in
<MK`> No, brand new, and I update regularly
<coz_> MK`,   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<MK`> I know there's no temp problem because it isn't hot and my fan doesn't even spin up
<Bipul`> it says file system is not clean
<coz_> ?
<MK`> coz_: ok, I ran that, it's all updated
<holstein> Bipul`: right, i would try that fdisk like that link i posted suggested
<coz_> MK`,   mm   ok back up ,, this is a new system ...yes?
<holstein> *before trying to reinstall
<coz_> MK`, rather hardware
<Bipul`> whear to type fdisk>
<holstein> Bipul`: but, there should be a disk test in the tool?
<Bipul`> in terminal
<MK`> Yes. New laptop, had win7 installed, I installed ubuntu on it, 10.10
<MK`> It's been working with no other issues
<holstein> the test you need to run takes about an hour Bipul`
<coz_> MK`,  ok,, and you downloded the live cd  ,, minimal cd..or alternate cd ?
<MK`> LiveCD
<coz_> MK`,  and did you check the md5sum before burning it and then check the cd for errors in grub menu after burning it at 1x
<coz_> MK`,  did you run the live session?
<MK`> I did not :( I ran it from the live session and installed it in there, yes
<MK`> Hm. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/636045
<MK`> It seems this is common
<coz_> MK`,  ok couple things to be sure of when using an iso of an OS... always check the md5sums of th e.iso image by opening a terminal ,,,  md5sum nameof.iso and compare it with the ubuntu hashes for that version
<MK`> ok
<coz_> MK`,   second is to always , if possible ,, burn the iso image at 1x  no more
<MK`> I thought you were supposed to burn it at the speed it says on the disk
<coz_> MK`,  always 1x if possible
<MK`> Ok
<coz_> MK`,  the way sort of around this is to use the minimal install cd  which downloads the system from the internet and the cd itself is about 25megs
<coz_> MK`,  I am reading throught that bug report
<Bipul`> but i am able to use via live cd this shows my hard disk is ok
<MK`> I'm running 2.6.35-28-generic
<MK`> the kernel
<holstein> Bipul`: the hour long smart test?
<holstein> theres a long self test
<holstein> for the disk
<holstein> if the disk is passing that
<Bipul`> i think i dont hVE  patence
<holstein> Bipul`: you need that information
<coz_> MK`,  there is a fix to silent that error on that but report
<holstein> otherwise
<holstein> you will waste time trying to install to a dying disk
<holstein> or worse
<holstein> get ubuntu reinstalled
<holstein> use it for a week or so
<holstein> and it breaks again
<holstein> hard drives go bad
<holstein> all of them will eventually
<MK`> coz_: to update to the latest upstream kernel?
<coz_> MK`,   no  just to silent the error.. someone also mentioned a bios setting  that worked
<MK`> well I don't want to silence the error incase it becomes an accurate one. I think I will just wait for Natty
<coz_> sorry ,, I have to break here,,, be back a bit later
<kristian-aalborg> which fs to use for a hdd that's ten years old or so?
<MK`> any bad sectors kristian-aalborg?
<gatorade> How do you flsh the bios from ubuntu 10.10 on a msi netbook?
<gatorade> I have this annoying thing where my screen keeps flashing
<gatorade> and they say to update the bios.
<gatorade> flash, I meant.
<gatorade> hello?
<gatorade> hejsan?
<gatorade> hola?
<Daniel0108> gatorade: I don't think it's possible to flash your bios on ubuntu, flashing your bios is dangerous, you could destroy your whole computer.
<Daniel0108> gatorade: I'd install the additional drivers first ;)
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: doesnt really matter the age
<holstein> id use ext4
<holstein> until btrfs gets more ready
<kristian-aalborg> hi holstein
<holstein> if you have a newer solid state
<holstein> thats when you might *not* want ext4
<kristian-aalborg> I went with the suggested ext3
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: o/ :)
<holstein> yeah, ext-whatever
<holstein> you'll be fine with that
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-04-02
<clarkthehardy910> I recently did a clean install of win7 and ubuntu on a 64bit samsung ultralight notebook, the ubuntu install must have corrupted the MBR( my symptoms match some sammy forums). I tried to use the samsung recovery to return to windows to the original state, and now it won't start at all. all of the links for Samsung Admin Recovery tools point to megaupload, which is now defunct as per FBI and grand jury indictment. Can someone guide me throu
<clarkthehardy910> thanks in advance
<clarkthehardy910> f4 recovery doesnt work, just puts it in an endless loop where the screen keeps on flickering
<clarkthehardy910> I confirmed the partitions with gparted from a LiveUSB
<philipballew> what happens when you turn it on?
<clarkthehardy910> philipballew: sorry my gnome was having some trouble had to restart, this dell mini is getting old
<clarkthehardy910> when I boot up the sammy, i see the boot screen with f2 and f4 options, but if I dont have a liveUSB inserted, it goes to a blank screen that keeps blinking black to light black
<clarkthehardy910> if I press f2 i get the bios
<clarkthehardy910> if I press f4, its the same symtoms
<clarkthehardy910> I reinstalled ubuntu with once already, and it let me boot the samsung recovery solutions 5 from the grub2 menu (calls it windows vista boot loader) but upon completion of the full recovery, its the same problem
<clarkthehardy910> I need to fix the MBR according to sammynetbook.com forums, but the problem is the file they suggest to download Samsung Admin Tools was on megaupload, which is now blocked by the FBI
<philipballew> thats lame
<philipballew> lets look at this
<philipballew> you need to use grub as your boot loader you know
<clarkthehardy910> http://www.sammynetbook.com/forum/threads/13194-NC-10-recovery-failure---constant-rebooting
<clarkthehardy910> yeah i guess that is one of the options, but when it comes to actually using the prompt to edit lines in the boot sequence HD 0,0 0,1 etc, that is a bit out of my league, i was having a hard time following the sticky's instructions
<philipballew> why dont you just boot with a live usb and reinstall grub by chrooting into your internal drive
<clarkthehardy910> I need to get ubuntu completely off of this machine, can it get me that result eventually? its a bit complicated, but Id like to sell this machine to someone who doesnt want linux at all, just wants the original system in place
<clarkthehardy910> they want the win 7 starter premium
<philipballew> well your gonna have to do things that might be hard, but reading will be required
<clarkthehardy910> working again
<philipballew> they?
<clarkthehardy910> the guy that would buy it from me
<philipballew> your selling it?
<philipballew> make them do it?
<clarkthehardy910> thats not the deal
<clarkthehardy910> the deal is that if windows 7 works again, then he'll buy it for the original price
<philipballew> then set up windows 7 ans install ubuntu
<clarkthehardy910> he's a friend who doesn't fancy ubuntu, he's using some special voice recognition software that only works on windows
<clarkthehardy910> he doesnt know linux at all
<clarkthehardy910> anyway, windows 7 wont setup
<clarkthehardy910> thats the problem
<clarkthehardy910> i only know a little
<philipballew> and you need windows help here?
<clarkthehardy910> no
<clarkthehardy910> I just need to get the MBR to work again
<clarkthehardy910> ubuntu must have corrupted it
<philipballew> reinstall grub via chroot
<clarkthehardy910> off of a liveusb that can do grub2dos?
<philipballew> grub2dos. why are you using that?
<philipballew> you shoyld be using grub
<clarkthehardy910> im not
<clarkthehardy910> Im just unclear what you mean by via chroot
<philipballew> !grub2
<ubot2> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<philipballew> happy reading :)
<clarkthehardy910> thanks, but youre sure this will solve my problem of restoring mbr and getting my original system back?
<clarkthehardy910> via f4 system recovery?
<philipballew> maybe. i dont really know what your problem is. but thats god to read
<philipballew> its 12 here.
<philipballew> so not gonna mess with it
<clarkthehardy910> ok, thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<clarkthehardy910> how do I update my grub-install to grub2 version, I need to make a grub2 bootable usb, and right now the machine I have runs 8.04
<clarkthehardy910> thanks in advance
<clarkthehardy910> is it just two commands: apt-get update and then apt-get install grub-install?
<clarkthehardy910> just tried, that didn't work, can anyone help here? thanks!
<clarkthehardy910> can someone help me interpret these instructions to get my MBR working again, trying to get a dual boot out of my 64bit samsung ultralight netbook messed up my f4 recovery and my symptoms are exactly the same as this: http://www.sammynetbook.com/forum/threads/13251-Story-about-a-samsung-N210-03ES-the-F4-and-MBR-the-recovery-solution-4-0-0-42-and-HIS-admintool?p=100629&viewfull=1#post100629
<clarkthehardy910> ?
<clarkthehardy910> thanks in advance
<clarkthehardy910> now when I turn on my new notebook, i get nothing
<clarkthehardy910> goes from the boot screen with f2/f4 options to a bricked screen
<clarkthehardy910> I can still run a USB stick though, I just dont know what to do first, Im completely lost
<clarkthehardy910> im afraid of further damaging my harddrive
<clarkthehardy910> thanks to all who are here to help us newbs! =)
<Sidewinder> clarkthehardy910, I can not answer your questions; I'm sorry. If no one answers here, in the next few minuted you might try #ubuntu channel; there's about 1,500 people there now.
<Sidewinder> minutes, even.
<duanedesign> clarkthehardy910: what was the question. Sorry i missed it
<clarkthehardy910> duanedesign: I need to recover MBR on a system that I screwed up, I put 10.04 on it, partitioned everything well, everything was working fine when I decided to start over again so I thought just booting into the Samsung Recovery Solution 5 would do the trick, I tried to do the full recovery, but now it's stuck on boot, after the f2 f4 options menu disappears it just goes into a bricked loop screen back-lit black to black
<clarkthehardy910> I think this guy found the solution, but I dont know how to do what he's doing: http://www.sammynetbook.com/forum/threads/13251-Story-about-a-samsung-N210-03ES-the-F4-and-MBR-the-recovery-solution-4-0-0-42-and-HIS-admintool?p=100629&viewfull=1#post100629
<clarkthehardy910> ive got 3 computers to work with right now: 1) windows xp, 2) Dell Netbook with 8.04 3) my screwed up new ultralight sammy, which I can get to run the liveUSB again
<clarkthehardy910> duanedesign: are you still there? you've helped me in the past, with my dell mini, thanks for being around still
<duanedesign> clarkthehardy910: do you have Windows on the netbook?
<duanedesign> or just Ubuntu?
<duanedesign> or both :) ?
<clarkthehardy910> nope
<clarkthehardy910> just Ubuntu
<clarkthehardy910> i've confirmed with gparted that all the partitions are still there
<clarkthehardy910> on the sammy
<clarkthehardy910> but while trying tinker with it, I've reformatted the linux partition back to ntfs just to see if that was the problem windows had with it when trying to reboot anew
<clarkthehardy910> which didnt make anything better
<clarkthehardy910> I could reinstall the 10.04 LTS, ive tried this once already, and it got grub2 to work again
<clarkthehardy910> but I was in a hurry to get it restored back to original configuration, I didnt understand a lot of things, so i used the grub2 to boot the samsung recovery (labeled by grub as windows vista boot loader), then reproduced the same problem after running the recovery a second time
<clarkthehardy910> I wanted to get expert advice before I tinkered any further
<clarkthehardy910> dont want to toast a new ultraslim HD
<clarkthehardy910> duanedesign: the netbook is just ubuntu
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> clarkthehardy910: i would use boot-repair
 * duanedesign gets link
<duanedesign> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<duanedesign> download the CD, burn the iso to disk, boot from the CD, follow instructions on screen.
<clarkthehardy910> will it work from LiveUSB?
<clarkthehardy910> duanedesign: I dont have any cd drives
<duanedesign> yes
<clarkthehardy910> duanedesign:  thanks so much! so after I do this should the windows MBR work or will I have to reinstall a linux distro?
<duanedesign> clarkthehardy910: their are advanced options, including restore a Windows-compatible MBR
<duanedesign> It is pretty easy to use, and always beeen able to fix my boot issues
<duanedesign> hopefully you will have the same experience
<clarkthehardy910> duanedesign: thanks so much!
<duanedesign> np
<clarkthehardy910> duanedesign: one more question, any idea how this will effect the F4 system recovery utility?
<clarkthehardy910> could it get it to work again? f4 is supposed to allow the system to boot to Samsung Recovery Solution which allows the user restore to previous backups of windows
<clarkthehardy910> or to the original configuration
<duanedesign> hmmm, i am not sure
<duanedesign> i would not think it would be an issue...but that is just a seat of the pants opinion. I ddo not have anything to back up that opinion
<clarkthehardy910> ok, thanks for your help
<clarkthehardy910> =)
<awss> hello
<awss> is there any chance to install my graphic card driver (Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family) in Ubuntu 11.10?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-04-03
<jdmcancer> Hello
<jdmcancer> Is anyone here to help me?
<holstein> !ask | jdmcancer
<ubot2> jdmcancer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jdmcancer> OK
<jdmcancer> My problem is with my monitor and I think it is software related and not hardware because I turned on my computer and my monitor was working and then I installed todays updates and restarted the computer and it was working until it finished booting and then it displayed a message saying out of range
<jdmcancer> I'm on my computer hooked up to a different monitor now
<holstein> maybe... try booting an older kernel.. the last one that worked
<jdmcancer> I did and got the same result
<holstein> set the resolution right now to something more generic and try plugging the other monitor back in
<jdmcancer> I went into the monitor settings and hit reset and still the same results. Is there a way for someone to check the settings from linux regarding the monitor?
<holstein> jdmcancer: you need to check what the monitor supports
<holstein> jdmcancer: try setting to something more generic, and plug the monitor in... dont just hit 'reset'.. set to 800x600
<holstein> something that will work everywhere
<holstein> i see those messages when the card is sending information that the monitor cant deal with
<holstein> you could have windows, and see that message just as well
<jdmcancer> I'm not very technical with caomputers, what should I do as far as the settings?
<jdmcancer> The monitor is a couple of years old but I do not believe it is hardware because it was working before I installed the updates and rebooted the computer
<holstein> jdmcancer: its a software setting correct
<holstein> i would literally just set it to exactly what i suggested... 800x600.. something generic
<jdmcancer> OK thanks
<JDMcQ1> Question: 10.04LTS won't let me add a Gateway through GUI. Keeps resetting it to 0.0.0.0 What's with that?
<sattu94> JDMcQ1: press enter, after you have entered it.
<JDMcQ1> sattu94: I think I'm losing it! That worked! duh! But for some reason that machine still won't give me internet access. Other machines work no problem (11.10)
<sattu94> JDMcQ1: try disabling and re-enabling the connection.
<sattu94> Click on it in the network connections drop down menu.
<geirha> How does «route -n» look?
<JDMcQ1> No luck, This is a laptop and has both wireless and hardwired. Both seem OK If I disconnect eth0 wlan0 picks right up but without Internet can ping at will
<jemoh> hey I have a little problem. Am writing pygtk code using vim and here it is :
<jemoh> #!/usr/bin/env/ python
<jemoh> import pygtk
<jemoh> pygtk.require('2.0')
<jemoh> import gtk
<jemoh> class Base:
<jemoh>     def destrpy(self,widget,data=none):
<jemoh>         gtk.main_quit()
<jemoh>     def __init__(self):
<jemoh>         self.window = gtk.Window(gtk.WINDOW_TOPLEVEL)
<jemoh>         self.window.show()
<jemoh>         self.window.connect("destroy", self.destroy)
<jemoh> i
<jemoh>     def main(self):
<jemoh>         gtk.main()
<jemoh> if __name__ == "__main__"
<jemoh>      base = Base()
<jemoh>      base.main()
<jemoh> Now when I try to execute it using chmod+x window.py
<jemoh> This is what I get:
<jemoh> jemoh@Hiuhu:~$ ./window.py
<jemoh> bash: ./window.py: /usr/bin/env/: bad interpreter: Not a directory
<jemoh> Someone pliz tell me why am getting this error
<Snicksie> jemoh, you have a space between #!/usr/bin/env and 'python', I guess you need to remove that space? :)
<jemoh> Av tried it but I still get the same error
<jemoh> What else could be the problem ?
<holstein> jemoh: i would look at the "not a directory" error
<jemoh> sorry but how can look in to it ?
<holstein> jemoh: that error says to me you have something reffering to a directory that doesnt exist
<holstein> is there a /usr/bin/env ?
<holstein> maybe try #python
<philinux> holstein: Yes env is a file in /usr/bin
<jemoh> No there isn't but I did exactly what a certain pygtk tutorial video suggested and on the video, the instructors code ran okay
<holstein> jemoh: why dont you pastebin what you pasted here earlier before philinux got here
<holstein> !paste | jemoh
<ubot2> jemoh: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jemoh> Ok lemmi do it
<bdfhjk> Hello
<bdfhjk> Nice to see You again after a long break
<bdfhjk> Do You know any Ubuntu hosting service for online judge?
<bdfhjk> which will be used to organize algorithm classes?
<jemoh> here is the link :
<jemoh> http://pastebin.com/WpynceXk
<jemoh> Plz help
<bdfhjk> #!/usr/bin/env/ python
<bdfhjk> remove space :-)
<geirha> No, remove the last /
<geirha> As interpreter, you want /usr/bin/env with python as argument.
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: Ok, we can help you over here :)
<JoseeAntonioR> !ask
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lsht> resolution of my monitor dell xps 17
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: Ok, what's the problem with your resolution?
<lsht> first i tried to set it up from system...monitor but failed, than tried to install
<lsht> nvidia driver 173
<JoseeAntonioR> Can we run some commands, to check some things?
<lsht> from Synaptic
<lsht> of course
<JoseeAntonioR> Ok. Please, open a Terminal (using Ctrl+Alt+T) and type/paste this command:
<JoseeAntonioR> sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a; uname -a
<JoseeAntonioR> Then, give us the output in a pastebin.
<JoseeAntonioR> !pastebin
<ubot2> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lsht> *-display UNCLAIMED             description: VGA compatible controller        product: nVidia Corporation        vendor: nVidia Corporation        physical id: 0        bus info: pci@0000:02:00.0        version: a1        width: 64 bits        clock: 33MHz        capabilities: pm msi pciexpress cap_list        configuration: latency=0        resources: memory:c8000000-c8ffffff memory:d0000000-dfffffff(prefetchable) memory:cc
<lsht> is it ok?
<JoseeAntonioR> Yes :)
<JoseeAntonioR> This seems to be a common problem we've had with Intel chipsets. Maybe this is the same, let's try with some steps...
<lsht> my default resolution should be 1600x900 how to make it?
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: One second, please.
<JoseeAntonioR> May I have your monitor's brand and moedl?
<lsht> the integrated monitor of laptop dell xps 17  701x
<JoseeAntonioR> Oh, yes, of course. I forgot about it.
<JoseeAntonioR> Just give me one second while I find some values for it.
<lsht> ok, when I go to monitor - unrecognised or something like this....resolution 800x 600
<JoseeAntonioR> Yes, same problem I had some months ago :)
<JoseeAntonioR> Let's issue some commands while I find the values.
<JoseeAntonioR> Please, in the Terminal, type "sudo X -configure :1"
<lsht> and when i tried this with drivers... now comes first message, that somethin is wthout driver and than
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: Please, issue the command I gave you before. Tell me when it's finished, don't give me the output.
<lsht> ok,
<lsht> comes closing log?
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: Yes. Now, let's issue another command.
<JoseeAntonioR> gksu gedit xorg.conf.new
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: The command in the line above this one should open a Text Editor
<JoseeAntonioR> We will be working on it, so don't close it.
<lsht> yes
<lsht> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: Ok. Once it has opened, search for the Monitor section. There are 3 monitor sections, one which is Monitor0, right?
<lsht> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: I mean, what I told you is right? Please check for it
<lsht> Section "Monitor" 	Identifier   "Monitor0" 	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor" 	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: Please, don't paste things here. Just answer the questions, because this channel is publicly logged.
<lsht> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: Ok, after Monitor Model, there should be an EndSection line. Before that section, add this two lines:
<JoseeAntonioR> HorizSync 67.5 - 137.2
<JoseeAntonioR> VertRefresh 60.0 - 120.0
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: Add them just before EndSection and after ModelName
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: Did you add them?
<lsht> moment
<lsht> new row for every line?
<lsht> yes
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: Yes, a new row for every line.
<lsht> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: Once you're finished, please save the file, and if you want me to check it put it into a pastebin.
<JoseeAntonioR> !pastebin | lsht
<ubot2> lsht: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<matt_> help, i cant get ubuntu installed on my computer
<lsht> !pastebin | lsht Section "ServerLayout" 	Identifier     "X.org Configured" 	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0 	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer" 	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard" EndSection  Section "Files" 	ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules" 	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc" 	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" 	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled" 	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X
<ubot2> lsht Section "ServerLayout" 	Identifier     "X.org Configured" 	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0 	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer" 	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard" EndSection  Section "Files" 	ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules" 	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc" 	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" 	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled" 	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X: For posting multi-line 
<lsht> is so ok?
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: Please, read the instructions.
<JoseeAntonioR> No, it's not ok.
<JoseeAntonioR> *Read* the instructions.
<JoseeAntonioR> !pastebin
<JoseeAntonioR> !pastebin
<ubot2> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: ^^^
<matt_> so can anyone help me
<lsht> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> !ask | matt
<ubot2> matt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: Do you have the link for the paste?
<matt_> well everytime i try to install it i cant because it wont run. when i finish installing it just brings me to a purple screen with options like run linux. recovery mode and when i clikc run it just goes to a black screen
<lsht> i used paste.ubunto.com how can i give you securely the url?
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: Just give it to me. That is public, and doesn't mean any risk for your PC.
<JoseeAntonioR> We can't access your PC directly.
<JoseeAntonioR> matt_: Are you in Ubuntu right now?
<lsht> ?
<lsht> http://paste.ubuntu.com/913824/
<matt_> i cant even get on. im on my desktop and its my laptop and i have tried to install it twicxe, both with the same problem
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: Ok. Please, save and close the file.
<lsht> done
<JoseeAntonioR> matt_: Have you MD5 checked the ISO you downloaded?
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: Ok. Now, I need you to issue this command: "sudo mv xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: That will move the file to its correct position
<matt_> i dont think so, i got the disc from my friend who has ubuntu and he just gave me the disk he used
<JoseeAntonioR> matt_: I think you should try downloading an ISO, then you can burn it into a CD or make a LiveUSB with it. www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<lsht> i dont know if i typed it wright can i do it one more time?
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: Yes.
<matt_> ive done that on the usb the first time and it didnt work
<JoseeAntonioR> matt_: Did you MD5 the ISO? Maybe you got a corrupted iso.
<lsht> no such file or directory
<lsht> ?
<JoseeAntonioR> matt_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: Then you moved it correctly.
<matt_> my friend installed linux yesterday and i used the same disc he does
<lsht> ok
<matt_> actually, when i try to installe like 10 minutes in i get a error saying something about /deb/sev or something like that
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: You can press the up key to check the last commands you issued, in order. If you want to, you can check you typed it right before we move on.
<JoseeAntonioR> matt_: Do you know what is the version of that Ubuntu CD?
<lsht> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: Was it OK?
<lsht> lsht: Then you moved it correctly.
<lsht> yes there is no such file or directory if i get it wright
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: Just wanted to check, because you might have moved it with another name
<lsht> should be positive answer
<JoseeAntonioR> Just to ckeck
<lsht> i copied the command from chat
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: If you copied it, then it's right. Now, please close the Terminal.
<lsht> closed
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: Please copy this command into a paper: "sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<lsht> is it two ii -s after X?
<lsht> or two ll-s
<Unit193> X one one.
<lsht> ok
<Unit193> What are you trying to do, JoseeAntonioR?
<JoseeAntonioR> Unit193: That generates a new xorg.conf with the HorizSync and VertRefresh values of the monitor, to get resolution.
<JoseeAntonioR> Unit193: If at the end the command doesn't work, then the person can use the command I last gave to remove the xorg.conf and get back to "normal"
<lsht> i saw a theme about a similar configuration  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10406422
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: Please, reboot the PC. If it works, then you will be able to change the resolution. If not, and you cannot see anything, boot into text mode, and issue that command. I will be waiting for you here
<lsht> ok,
<lsht> rebooting
<JoseeAntonioR> Unit193: That was the first problem I solved, had it with my old PC.
<lsht> hey again
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: Hello! Did it work?
<lsht> i have the same resolution
<lsht> as before
<JoseeAntonioR> Aren't you able to change it?
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: ^^
<lsht> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<JoseeAntonioR> Ok, then open a Terminal and run "sudo nvidia-xconfig" without quotes, and then reboot again. That should make it
<lsht> i run the command
<lsht> now restart?
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: Yep :)
<lsht> hey
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: Hello! How is it?
<lsht> first i get error message
<lsht> after reboot
<lsht> (EE) NVIDIA (0)
<lsht> :
<JoseeAntonioR> !enter
<ubot2> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<JoseeAntonioR> !pastebin
<ubot2> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: ^^^
<lsht> Failed to initialize the GLX module;
<lsht> please
<lsht> check your x
<lsht> aaa
<lsht> i had to write it somewhere first
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: So, you figured out how to solve the last issue?
<lsht> which one exactly? I have had only one issue - resolution?
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: You said you had to write it somewhere fist
<lsht> moment
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: Ok.
<lsht> ok, first comes this
<lsht> http://paste.ubuntu.com/913861/
<lsht> than I give ok
<lsht> and than comes to 5 options, and I choose continue low resolution
<lsht> and everithing is as before
<lsht> other options were repair and some other things
<lsht> repair step by step
<lsht> two reboots two times one and the same
<JoseeAntonioR> I think you should try with Repair, and if that doesn't work then remove the file with the command I gave you.
<JoseeAntonioR> I would suggest removing the file right now.
<lsht> In the last paste is about the driver
<lsht> how can I upgrade to the 295 driver on Nvidia page?
<lsht> I downloaded the run file, and than?
<JoseeAntonioR> Do you have the link to the webpage so I can check it out?
<lsht> this driver is not in Synaptic?
<lsht> the link was in the theme in forum i mentioned
<lsht> moment
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: Well, you should open the Update Manager to see if there are any updates.
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: Have you checked if there are any additional drivers to be installed?
<lsht> http://www.nvidia.de/object/linux-display-amd64-295.33-driver-de.html
<lsht> how
<lsht> ?
<JoseeAntonioR> Which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<lsht> 10
<lsht> 10.04 LTS
<lsht>  i just check in Synaptic but the latest ist 185
<lsht> driver
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: It is because you are running Ubuntu 10.04.
<lsht> ow can i manualy download driver from nvidia page and than install it
<lsht> ?
<lsht> should i install another version?
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: Well, you will not be able to install it because of the Kernel.
<lsht> ouch
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: What I should recommend is installing another Ubuntu version, maybe 10.10, then 11.04, and finally 11.10
<lsht> i have the installation near my original windows 7
<lsht> what should i do exactly?
<lsht> not to damage everything?
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: Do you have many important documents in Ubuntu?
<lsht> i mean beside
<lsht> no
<lsht> nothing
<lsht> important some films etc.
<lsht> the installation is from 1 week
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: Well, then I recommend doing a fresh install of Ubuntu 11.10, so then you can upgrade to 12.04 LTS.
<lsht> The problem should be not to damage tthe Windows
<JoseeAntonioR> Doing a fresh install means to format just the Ubuntu partition. You should select it manually. It won't damage Windows in any way
<lsht> that is beside the  linux
<lsht> is 12.04 LTS already available?
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: No, it will be available in 23 days.
<lsht> so for the install - with dvd and etc.?
<lsht> what will hapen when i eraze the current 'boot loading' or what the name is
<lsht> now I have dual boot system?
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: If you do a fresh install of Ubuntu, you will still have the two systems.
<lsht> will the next clean linux install erase or some how damage my windows?
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: No, as I told you.
<lsht> and i don't need to install windows one more time
<lsht> ok
<lsht> by the way
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: No, just don't choose to install in the entire Hard Drive.
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: Tell me.
<lsht> i made the install 'inside windows' should this be ok too?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-04-04
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: You mean Wubi? It is told to cause many problems, I suggest via the LiveCD
<lsht> uhhh, no i somehow downloaded and mounted a cd in win, than ran it and install, but before this tried with  Wubi and it did'nt work somehow
<lsht> which LiveCD
<JoseeAntonioR> Well, you shouldn
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: Well, you shouldn't do that. You should burn the ISO into a CD, then put the CD in your PC and reboot.
<lsht> uhhh
<lsht> what can i do now
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: Burn the CD, and install it.
<lsht> ok, and what about the liveCD, which one should i use and for what?
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download You will find the instructions there. You should download the 11.10 version.
<lsht> btw from linux i cannot see my windows partition.... only the other ntfs windows partition D:
<lsht> 64 bit version?
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: Well, you are not supposed to have problems with it.
<lsht> the windows partition or 64 bit version?
<lsht> for example i cannot acess the downloaded files at my C:
<lsht> actually i do not see it at all
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: Because you will not find it as C. It has another name, you have to find it.
<lsht> what is the typical name?
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: There is no typical name. It is a hash, or sometimes <capacity>GB Hard Drive
<lsht> my computer is in Raid config 500+500=1G
<lsht> when i go to dev disk i see for example by id part 1 part2 part 3 as last words of the name
<lsht> may be OS?  when i search by label?
<lsht> i found it- and there is ubunto folder with wubi installation exe files
<lsht> :(
<lsht> ok, thanks for the support
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: Sorry, just came back. One of these should be it.
<lsht> one more question when i install
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: Yes.
<lsht> 11.10
<lsht> and then should i do new clean install for 12.04 LTS?
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: Tell me, what can I help you with.
<lsht> or directly somehow upgrade
<lsht> ?
<lsht> oh just found that on my c: is actually wubildr flie, wubi folder with Linux iso and wubi uninstalller
<lsht> super ...
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: You shouldn't upgrade, it will crash and you will have to do a fresh intall.
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: That's why I'm telling you to just install again.
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: Just, do a fresh install of 11.10, and then, when 12.04, you will be able to upgrade without losing your files.
<lsht> ok, understand
<lsht> thanks bye
<JoseeAntonioR> lsht: You're welcome. Goodbye
<jim___> ok so i got ubuntu and installed it but now when i got to run it i have to do it from previouse versions. then when i try to update it says error /dev/sda
<jim___> anyone/
<jim___> ?
<matt_> ok so i installed ubuntu and when i went to run it brought me to a purple screen with options. run linux, run linux generic and boot previouse versions. i did the first to with no luck, i booted previouse versions and it works. but i go to update system i get error /dev/sda. any help?
<matt_> anyone here?
<matt__> ok so i recently installed ubuntu. although when i go to boot up my computer it brings me to a purple screen which says run linux 3.0.0-17 generic, run linux 3.0.0-17 recovery or boot previouse versions of 3.0.0-12 generic. i have to click boot previouse versions or else it will not work. any help
<matt__> anyone?
<asterismo> matt__ > do you have installed propietary video drivers?
<PerfM> Can I get an ubuntu cloak or what
<Unit193> You'd have to be a member, and see #ubuntu-irc
<holstein> PerfM: you can get an uniffiliated cloak easy enough
<holstein> unaffiliated*
<PerfM> Not possible to both of those responses
<holstein> PerfM: come again?
<PerfM> sadface
<holstein> PerfM: you can go to #freenode and request an unaffiliated cloak.. i used to have one, before i did the other thing, and got an ubuntu one
<holstein> so, its quite possible.. both of them.. i have first hand experience, and im willing to share :)
<Myrtti> PerfM: you really should know better
<PerfM> holstein, I'm on cloak lockdown. They wont give one to me. Which makes getting a unaffiliated cloak impossible
<PerfM> Myrtti, about what?
<PerfM> that's such a lame line "you should know better"
<PerfM> creativity is key
<holstein> PerfM: they? you mean at freenode?
<Myrtti> about doing rounds among the channels begging for cloak
<Myrtti> especially the ubuntu ones
<PerfM> holstein, yeah, they=freenode staff
<holstein> i just asked.. it was quite simple actually
<PerfM> Myrtti, I'm not begging lol I'm simply asking
<holstein> i asked, and waited patiently
<Unit193> PerfM: Then we can't help you at all here.
<PerfM> holstein, I mean I cannot get a cloak before I am not allowed one.
<holstein> PerfM: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<PerfM> and because of that, does that mean no other channel can give me a cloak?
<PerfM> what a sneaky process :(
<Myrtti> PerfM: a random Ubuntu channel is not allowed to give you a cloak
<Myrtti> Ubuntu project doesn't work like that
<holstein> PerfM: you are on freenode.. a freenode staffer can give you a cloak
<PerfM> holstein, lol can you not read?
<PerfM> Myrtti, fienfienfien
<holstein> PerfM: i asked, and they gave me one... but i asked and waited patiently
<holstein> you might have to spend some time working on your "karma" or whatever you want to call it PerfM
<PerfM> karma on freenode, what a rip off
<holstein> PerfM: i find its generally helpful to keep in mind that 99% of the folks you encounter on here are volunteers
<holstein> with that in mind, i feel its easier to maintain the proper tone when asking for things
<PerfM> I dont even recall what I came in here for, but thanks for the speech, I will keep that in mind
<PerfM> or try too~
<clete> I was trying to register my nickname but I never get an email. How long do I have to wait for an email?
<bioterror> have you checked your spam folder?
<clete> yes I have
<clete> check it again as well
<clete> still no email
<benonsoftware> clete: Did you use a throw away email address?
<clete> No, this is my normal email
<bioterror> in 24 hours it will be dropped
<bioterror> and you can try again ,)
<clete> OK, thanks
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-04-05
<bobweaver> Anyone got a sec to help me with a scripting question ?
<bobweaver> I have a question about changing the name of a folder but by "Time" Like the last thing that was extracted I am writing a installer script for a panel here is the script http://paste.ubuntu.com/915504/  see line 97  that is where I am looking "for a better way"  like wget the files then unzip  then change the name of the root folder that was just extracted.
<JoseeAntonioR> bobweaver: So, basically, what you want to do is get files from the web into a folder?
<bobweaver> or just change the name of that folder so the script can then run into it
<bobweaver> it is the main framework of the panel
<bobweaver> the panel is Zpanel X
<JoseeAntonioR> bobweaver: Ok, so where is the folder located?
<bobweaver> ~
<bobweaver> $HOME
<JoseeAntonioR> bobweaver: Then, you should be able to just rename it.
<JoseeAntonioR> bobweaver: One-click the folder, and press F2.
<bobweaver> but here is the trouble
<bobweaver> one it on a server no gui
<bobweaver> so that is why there is this script
<bobweaver> 2 the download
<bobweaver> changes it name each time
<JoseeAntonioR> !enter
<bobweaver> by using a time stamp
<ubot2> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bobweaver> sorry
<JoseeAntonioR> No problem.
<JoseeAntonioR> I think you should download the files, and then rename the folder
<bobweaver> So The download is one thing that is holding me back on this script. as it changes its name
<bobweaver> This script will be used (I hope by alot people )
<bobweaver> I can not figure out how to wget it yet
<bobweaver> Maybe I make a Repo ?
<JoseeAntonioR> bobweaver: Just by making a public link you'll be able to distribute it
<bobweaver> Then Download from my repo so the name never changes. Talk to the devs for Zpanel and get them together with me on my LP account
<bobweaver> Here is a link to Zpanel X beta
<bobweaver> http://forums.zpanelcp.com/showthread.php?6820-ZPanelX-is-officially-released!&p=55206#post55206
<JoseeAntonioR> So, what do you exactly want to do? Get the command to rename a folder?
<bobweaver> So as you can see when you download it uses sourceforge and that waits 5 seconds then downloads so wget is failing. ^^ well I want the script to download the sourcecode then extract it then rename the root folder that was just downloaded and then change the name and so that the script can keep on running. After this part it drops to root
<bobweaver> was just extracted  | not downloaded
<JoseeAntonioR> Hmm, I don't know about that. I'm sorry.
<bobweaver> Maybe I can get aound all this buy uploading the source code to my launchpad account that will take care of the wget thing all togeather
<bobweaver> and also will make it alot easier by just adding repo and installing. (If I can get that far : )
<bobweaver> JoseeAntonioR, Thanks for the brain storm as it did help me figure it out !
<bobweaver> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> bobweaver: Well, no problem them.
<jemoh> for those of you who have ubuntu 12.04 is it fully stable ?
<matt__> ok i just installed ubuntu. everytime i boot up my computer it takes me to this purple screen with a few options to pick. i can either pick: boot linux 3.0.0-17 generic. boot linux 3.0.0-17 recovery. boot previouse versions or memory test. if i boot 3.0.0-17 generic it just goes black screen forever and i have to turn it off. i have to go to preiviouse versions where it says boot 3.0.0-12 generic. and then again it will tak
<matt__> is there anyone here????????
<shawn186> Can someone tell me what this Super key is called?
<shawn186> on a windows keyboard
<Unit193> Windows key.
<shawn186> ah
<shawn186> guess i better put a sticker over it now :)
<shawn186> got kinda wore off the edge with windows 7's bug with dell's sound driver
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-04-06
<matt_> ok i just installed ubuntu. everytime i boot up my computer it takes me to this purple screen with a few options to pick. i can either pick: boot linux 3.0.0-17 generic. boot linux 3.0.0-17 recovery. boot previouse versions or memory test. if i boot 3.0.0-17 generic it just goes black screen forever and i have to turn it off. i have to go to preiviouse versions where it says boot 3.0.0-12 generic. and then again it will take
<JoseeAntonioR> matt_: Is it 11.10 or 12.04?
<matt_> 11.10
<JoseeAntonioR> Did you MD5 test the .iso you downloaded?
<matt_> yea
<JoseeAntonioR> I suppose hashs were the same, right?
<matt_> yes
<JoseeAntonioR> Have you installed via WUBI?
<matt_> im pretty sure
<matt_> actually maybe not because my frined did it while on his mac
<JoseeAntonioR> Well, if you have installed it via WUBI, my recommendation would be to delete WUBI and reinstall via the LiveCD
<matt_> well my friend burned me CD on his mac
<JoseeAntonioR> WUBI is told to cause various problems to users.
<JoseeAntonioR> Do you have a Windows partition?
<matt_> no as of right now all i have is ubuntu on it. no windows at all
<JoseeAntonioR> So, please tell me, is this happening since the first time you booted Ubuntu?
<matt_> yes and i have tried reinstalling 3 times
<bodhizazen> 'lo you all
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello, bodhizazen :)
<bodhizazen> saw you earlier matt_ , what you need help with again ?
<JoseeAntonioR> bodhizazen: Problem explained in -team
<bodhizazen> What video card ?
<matt_> ok i just installed ubuntu. everytime i boot up my computer it takes me to this purple screen with a few options to pick. i can either pick: boot linux 3.0.0-17 generic. boot linux 3.0.0-17 recovery. boot previouse versions or memory test. if i boot 3.0.0-17 generic it just goes black screen forever and i have to turn it off. i have to go to preiviouse versions where it says boot 3.0.0-12 generic. and then again it will take
<matt_> i dont rely know what video card
<bodhizazen> boot any kernel or to recovery mode
<JoseeAntonioR> And open a text prompt.
<bodhizazen> If you boot to non-recovery mode, use Ctrl-alt-F2 to get to a console
<matt_> ok
<matt_> and after text prompt
<bodhizazen> lspci | grep VGA
<bodhizazen> lspci | grep VGA | pastebinit
<bodhizazen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pastebinit
<shawn186> is their a way to fix my boot screen for ubuntu 10.4? it was high res on my native resolution, but now after installing compiz fusion settings manager, its gone to a low resolution
<bodhizazen> shawn186, boot screen has to do with your video driver, did you install the nvidia or ati drivers ?
<shawn186> i installed the ati drivers
<shawn186> proprietary i think
<bodhizazen> remove proprietary or live with boot screen
<bodhizazen> Besides 10.04 is sort of long in the tooth, 12.04 would be better
<bodhizazen> especially on desktop
<shawn186> umm
<shawn186> i tried 12, and i did not like it at all
<shawn186> its inflamated
<bodhizazen> yea, yea, old news , move along
<bodhizazen> 10.04 will be at EOL soon enought, then what ?
<bodhizazen> this is a support channel, troll somewhere else ;)
<shawn186> well 10.4 LTS is the last of something i like about ubuntu
<shawn186> an important quality
<bodhizazen> If you do not like unity, classic, gnome-shell, kde, xfce, lxde, *box, awwesomwm, gnome 2 is dead
<shawn186> i tried classic in it, the top screen bar was crapped up, and the task bar was buggy
<bodhizazen> g2 is dead, get over it
<Unit193> Gave a longer list of other things to try, not just classic.
<shawn186> gnome was the best
<shawn186> overall
<Unit193> Gnome2 is no longer in active dev.
<shawn186> well, what is replacing it?
<JoseeAntonioR> Gnome3
<shawn186> does turboboost work in ubuntu?
<shawn186> i run uname -r and it says unknown
<shawn186> doesn't even know what processor
<bob_> hi i recently downloaded ubuntu and when i went to playa  youtube video through my speakers no sound came out. any help
<JoseeAntonioR> bob_: Ok. I think this is a common problem. Can you please try muting your PC when it has no headphones, and then connect the headphones please?
<bob_> ok did that
<JoseeAntonioR> bob_: Did sound work now?
<bob_> nope
<shawn186> err not -r, thats kernal type, i mean uname -p
<bob_> any other options?
<JoseeAntonioR> bob_: Yes. Please, open the sound configuration panel.
<bob_> ok its open
<JoseeAntonioR> Then, on the Output tab, tell me what does it say in Connector.
<bob_> analog headphones
<JoseeAntonioR> Please, change that to Analog Speakers.
<JoseeAntonioR> bob_: Then, try playing sounds.
<bob_> still nothing
<JoseeAntonioR> Do sounds play from other programs?
<bob_> not through headphones on anything but through the speakers its fine
<bob_> anything else?
<JoseeAntonioR> bob_: I don't know what else can you do, I had that problem and fixed it that way. Maybe another person in the team knows the solution for it
<bob_> yea ill try and come back later
<JoseeAntonioR> bob_: Wait a second, once you select Analog Speakers, you unmuted the sound?
<JoseeAntonioR> Urgh.
<bodhizazen> did matt__ ever come back ?
<JoseeAntonioR> bodhizazen: Nope, he didn't
<bodhizazen> shawn186, you mean uname -m ?
<bodhizazen> uname will show you if you are running 32 bit or 64 bit
<shawn186> that tells the architecture
<shawn186> i know that as much
<shawn186> i mean the processor
<shawn186> -p
<bodhizazen> if you are running 32 bit Ubuntu on a 64 bit processor, it shows 32 bit
<shawn186> i am running x86_64
<bodhizazen> lscpi
<bodhizazen> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<shawn186> well lspci filled quite a bit
<shawn186> there we go
<shawn186> cpuinfo helps
<shawn186> why does cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i mhz return cpu MHz as :933.000?
<bodhizazen> cat /proc/cpuinfo | pastebinit
<shawn186> http://pastebin.com/LDkyzwhA
<bodhizazen> thanks ..
 * bodhizazen looks
<bodhizazen> Your cpu is capable of 1.6 GHz and is idling at 933 Mhz
<shawn186> no
<shawn186> my processor is capable of 2.8 GHz
<shawn186> idle at 1.6
<shawn186> in windows
<shawn186> is their a way to get that same performance out of ubuntu?
<zeek> Hi everyone, need help installing java6 sdk in ubuntu 10.10; yes i've tried "sudo apt-get install sun-java6"
<shawn186> so with the ATI Catalyst Control Center in linux, is their a way to restore my boot screen back to high res?
<Unit193> Isn't 1010 EOL?
<Unit193> zeek: sun-java isn't being kept up due to the license, and that's an outdated version as well.
<bodhizazen> shawn186, no, you have to remove Catalyst
<zeek> What would you recommend for java development using eclipse
<shawn186> oh :(
<JoseeAntonioR> zeek: Try with sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<shawn186> bodhizazen,  what good will that do me?
<bodhizazen> restore you boot screen =
<shawn186> and for the graphics benifit?
<bodhizazen> shawn186, have you filed a bug report with ati ?
<bodhizazen> Ati made and maintains the catylist driver
<shawn186> is the 4650 supported anymore?
<zeek> JoseeAntoniR I udnerstand that version of java is not the complete version
<bodhizazen> the catylist drive is incompatible with the boot screen
<bodhizazen> as it is a closed source drive you are using, what do you want me to do about it ?
<bodhizazen> file a bug report with ati
<shawn186> forget it :(
<bodhizazen> 4650 is supported http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Hardware
<bodhizazen> the cpu frequency you are seeing is likely a bug
<JoseeAntonioR> zeek: Well, as far as I know that's the only version available in the repos. You would have to search in the java webpage.
<bodhizazen> what kernel is it ?
<shawn186> 2.6.32-40-generic
<shawn186> here we go http://i338.photobucket.com/albums/n436/shawn146/Screenshot-1.png
<shawn186> my cpu frequency
<shawn186> wish i could get the 2.8 GHz out of it :(
<bodhizazen> what happens with 12.04 beta ?
<bodhizazen> 2.6.32 is sort of an old kernel
<shawn186> its LTS
<bodhizazen> to be honest, I think your best bet is 12.04, use kubuntu or if you like the feel of gnome 2, xubuntu
<bodhizazen> 12.04 is LTS, yes
<shawn186> i don't want any derivatives
<bodhizazen> the file a bug report against the 12.04 beta 2
<bodhizazen> You have relatively new hardware
<shawn186> true
<shawn186> 2010 hardware
<bodhizazen> you are sort of building your own coffin
<shawn186> what do you mean
<bodhizazen> gnome 2 is dead
<bodhizazen> and you refuse to move on
<bodhizazen> take your pick - you have several optiosn
<bodhizazen> or stay with an old kernel and take the performance hit
<shawn186> well i talked to a couple friends, i will upgrade
<bodhizazen> 12.04 has unity, classic, kde, xfce, lxde, fluxbox, openbox, list goes on an on
<shawn186> as long as it looks like my top bar
<shawn186> with Applications Places and System tabs
<bodhizazen> If you have problems with 12.04, file a bug report
<bodhizazen> Your complaint is sort of like complaining that you do not like Windows 7, you prefer windows 98
<bodhizazen> Why will windows 98 not run my 64 bit software ?
<bodhizazen> You are stuck in the past
<shawn186> o.o
<shawn186> your a bit over the edge there
<bodhizazen> not really
<shawn186> you are tooo dramatic
<bodhizazen> you are being stubborn
<shawn186> 10.4 was 2011
<shawn186> why do you say taht
<shawn186> *that
<bodhizazen> I find it hard to believe 12.04 does not offer you an acceptable DE
<bodhizazen> Linux develops is much more rapid then windows
<shawn186> DE?
<shawn186> bodhizazen,  i agree
<shawn186> i am converting to linux
<bodhizazen> Desktop Environment - KDE, gnome, xfce, ....
<shawn186> ah
<shawn186> i will learn
<bodhizazen> If you like g2, xfce is your best bet
<shawn186> but the gnome 2 look is classy and simple, not shiney or eye-candied up
<bodhizazen> so go for fluxbox then
<bodhizazen> or lxde
<bodhizazen> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Xubuntu-12-04-Beta-2-Screenshot-Tour-261682.shtml
<bodhizazen> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Lubuntu-12-04-Beta-2-Screenshot-Tour-261824.shtml
<bodhizazen> The linux kernel is 3.x now, so if you are having a problem with your i7, you need to at least try a more modern kernel
<shawn186> k
<bodhizazen> at the minimum , boot 12.04 beta, try xfce, and cat/proc/cpuinfo
<bodhizazen> you can boot a live Cd (flash drive) and test it b4 u install
<shawn186> upon using compiz in ubuntu, why do i see cuts when moving the window?
<shawn186> same way i installed 10.4 :)
<bodhizazen> crappy closed source driver ?
<shawn186> does ati have a good driver?
<bodhizazen> One thing in the open source community, we can not do anything with closed source code
<bodhizazen> you have to bring those complaints to ati
<zeek> /irchelp/
<shawn186> oh
<bodhizazen> or nvidia or intel
<bodhizazen> we can show you how to install the binary linux driver, but if ati does not open source the driver, what can we do to fix it ?
<bodhizazen> kde is nice too - http://news.softpedia.com/news/Kubuntu-12-04-LTS-Alpha-2-Screenshot-Tour-250502.shtml
<shawn186> was just askin..
<shawn186> no need to rub it in..
<bodhizazen> You will get much ruder responses then I have given you ;)
<shawn186> why isn't there peace in an open community?
<bodhizazen> Try filing a bug report on the ATI driver on Launchpad
 * bodhizazen stands back to watch the flames
<shawn186> o.o
<bodhizazen> shawn186, what do you mean ?
<shawn186> well i found the grub area
<shawn186> #GRUB_GFXMODE=1600x900
<shawn186> i changed it from 640x480
<bodhizazen> did that fix you boot screen resolution ?
<shawn186> i haven't rebooted it
<bodhizazen> sudo update-grub
<bodhizazen> reboot
<shawn186> i always look for a positive outcome
<shawn186> negative never helps
<holstein> i tend to lean more towards realistic these days... but positive wont hurt anything
<bodhizazen> well, you really can not apply that reasoning to an outcome when asking the open source community to support closed source drivers
<bodhizazen> It is sort of like mixing water and oil
<shawn186> i wasn't asking anyone to do anything
<shawn186> i was asking if it existed yet
<shawn186> ima noob
<bodhizazen> file a support request on Microsoft asking them to support chain loading grub 2
<bodhizazen> or LUKS
<bodhizazen> or ask Microsoft when they are going to support brtfs
<bodhizazen> oil and water don't mix
<bodhizazen> http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html
<bodhizazen> shawn186, you bought your computer with windows pre-installed ?
<bodhizazen> Next time, buy an i7 with Linux pre-installed
<bodhizazen> all your hardware will work out of the box, just like it does with windows 7
<bodhizazen> Not try installing windows 7
<bodhizazen> try finding all the windows drivers you need =)
<bodhizazen> If you want "positive" outcomes, you need to do your homework when purchasing hardware
<bodhizazen> you know this
<bodhizazen> you do not run OSX on a windows box ?
<bodhizazen> same with Linux or BSD
<bodhizazen> you can not pound a square peg through a round hole =)
<bodhizazen> Well, not easily
<shawn186> bodhizazen, its a refurb my dad got me back in 2010 for 1200
<shawn186> a slight splurge, not ever gonna happen again
<bodhizazen> build one =)
<shawn186> when i get a job
<bodhizazen> Look at 12.04, see if your hardware is better supported, most likely it is
<bodhizazen> and if so, decide if you are so stuck in gnome 2 you are willing to give it up
<bodhizazen> or decide you are so stuck with your cpu frequency to learn to love unity or the DE of your choice
<bodhizazen> you have options
<holstein> XFCE is a nice gnome2 alternative
<shawn186> bodhizazen, we just talked about that buddy
<shawn186> i said i will definately upgrade
<bodhizazen> come back to this channel running 12.04 live and we can take another look
<bodhizazen> I would not upgrade without testing
<Unit193> 12 is still in beta. :P
<Unit193> But yeah, there have been some great impovments there.
<Unit193> Some improvements as well.
<bodhizazen> although there are no guarantees, there have been great efforts to keep 12.04 as stable as possible and I do not have any reservations advising it at this time
<bodhizazen> It has been very stable
<bodhizazen> as dev releases go
<bodhizazen> Unit193, people still install the 12.04 alpha spin I made a while back, do a full upgrade, and are happy with the results
 * bodhizazen looks at date
<Unit193> Yep, was just making a friendly reminder.
<bodhizazen> built my 12.04 alpha Dec 24, 20111
<Unit193> ....That's in the future! 0_0
<Unit193> ;)
<bodhizazen> gah - back to the future
<shawn186> anyone know about an IDT High-Definition Audio driver for linux?
<shawn186> or ubuntu
<ziek> installing sun java SDK ubuntu 10.10
<shawn186> i'm not finding any audio drivers D:
<shawn186> for my laptop
<shawn186> is java still available for ubuntu 10.04?
<matej_> hello
<bioterror> matej_, hi
<matej_> its this a international chanel
<matej_> or only english
<matej_> im new here
<matej_> greatings from SLOWENIA
<bioterror> mostly english yes
<bioterror> !sv
<ubot2> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntustöd hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se. Tack!
<bioterror> oh not that
<bioterror> !sl
<ubot2> Factoid 'sl' not found
<matej_> not sl  si
<bioterror> !si
<ubot2> Kanal za podporo slovenskim uporabnikom Ubuntuja je #ubuntu-si. Če potrebujete pomoč v Slovenskem jeziku, prosimo da se nam pridružite in probali vam bomo pomagati. Slovenian language support channel is #ubuntu-si
<matej_> the chanel have not a members
<bioterror> really?
<matej_> yes
<bioterror> your loco is not working well then
<matej_> ok by
<bioterror> but can we help you?
<bioterror> oh yeah
<Unguided> Hello All. I would like to run zentyal, mythtv, and freenas on one box. Any suggestions on how to do this. Thanks in advance
<Ziek> anyone know the ubuntu ran on android work?
<fosburg> can anyone suggest a chatroom for 'Ubuntu One'?
<Unit193> #ubuntuone
<fosburg> thank you
<zach__> just wondering what people's opinions are on the best IDE for ubuntu?
<geirha> None, use an editor and command line
<zach__> I'm pretty new, I know the command line pretty well but what do you mean by an editor?
<zach__> just like a text editor like gedit or kate?
<fosburg> need some info on backing up 'thunderbird' email
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-04-07
<Unguided> Hello all. Quick question I hope. Ubuntu desktop and server are the same thing just with different packages at install right?
<Zeb> hello
<Zeb> how do you close a shell window without killing the process that is running?
<Unit193> Using something like screen.
<Unit193> !screen
<ubot2> screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<Zeb> hmm but that doesnt help for something that is currently running if i dont have screen already running
<Zeb> right?
<Zeb> thats ok though
<Zeb> thx
<Unit193> Correct, if it is already running, that won't help.
<Zeb> so, do you have to do screen every time you might want to do something like this?
<Zeb> is there a way to set it as the default?
<Zeb> probably in the manual
<Fyodorovna> "app" & exit  will start it and exit the terminal
<ziek> No idea when the ubuntu on android will be open for public?
<Unit193> I have no idea, nope.
<duanedesign>  /3
<nothingspecial> o/ bgs100
<bgs100> hello!
<nothingspecial> how are you bgs100
<nothingspecial> wb iggy19
<bgs100> alright. you?
<nothingspecial> yes thanks
<Ziek> Need help learning irssi
<Unit193> http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi not going to get much better than that.
<Ziek> thanks
<Unit193> There's a few more resources, but that's one of the great ones.
<Ziek> yeah, I've been looking for stuff like that. I know enough to get around but I want to know more.
<Unit193> http://jonathanbeluch.com/blog/2011/03/remote-notify-irssi-screen/ I use a modified version of that, and someone likes http://niklas.laxstrom.name/page/eng/irssi
<Unit193> I also find some of these handy http://myrtti.fi/irssi-aliases
<Ziek> Thanks, will look into them
<Unit193> ubot2: info irssi-scripts
<ubot2> Unit193: irssi-scripts (source: irssi-scripts): collection of scripts for irssi. In component universe, is optional. Version 20100512 (maverick), package size 684 kB, installed size 3200 kB
<Unit193> That can also be handy, some of those are great.
<Unit193> Ziek: I'd guess you already know about tmux or screen?
<Ziek> yes but not use screen
<Ziek> should learn to use it thou
<Ziek> One question off topic... Do you know how to configure usb wireless cards in ubuntu?
<bioterror> you mean like wifi dongles?
<Ziek> like a wireless adapter
<bioterror> mostly plug it in and wish that it works :D
<Ziek> lol
<Ziek> well it shows up in terminal when I list usb
<bioterror> lsusb?
<Ziek> so thats good news
<Ziek> yes
<geirha> I bought a wifi-dongle a while back. I made sure it had Tux on the package. Just plugged it in and after a few seconds it asked me what wireless network to connect to.
<Ziek> worked
<bobweaver> Hello there I am writing a script right now and it need to inject a table into mysql here is a example of the code. How to insert mysql ?   http://paste.ubuntu.com/919228/
<bobweaver> with out being root
<bobweaver> that is
<bobweaver> brb have to reboot
<Bhavan> hi there good evening
<Ziek> good morning
<Bhavan> hi i need help in sorting out problems with my keyboard in ubuntu 12.04 beta 2
<Bhavan> i have recently loaded ubuntu in my laptop and my laptop keyboard does bnot work. i can manage without mouse pad but need the keyboard working to switch on my wifi
<Fyodorovna> Bhavan, you might also try the 12.04 channel #ubuntu+1
<Bhavan> thanks for the suggestion but do you kbnow a workaround for this issue?
<Fyodorovna> Bhavan, is it a laptop or desktop?
<Bhavan> it is a lenovo y500 laptop
<Bhavan> i have sorked with ubuntu 11.04 in the same laptop before had same problems but managed to get it work but have forgotten how.
<Bhavan> i mean have worked
<Fyodorovna> Bhavan, not really any suggestion, never seen a onboard keyboard not work. Do yoiu have one to plugin to check if it works?
<Bhavan> yes i have an usb keyboard plugged in and that is the only one which works.
<Fyodorovna> Bhavan, not a clue here.
<Bhavan> i had the same problem with 11.04 and then when i loaded fedora 16 the same problem with that too
<Fyodorovna> Bhavan, what happens with a live cd, just curious really.
<Bhavan> i like ubuntu very much that is why i deleted fedora and loaded 12.04. did not work with the live cd also
<Bhavan> imy dvd drive was not read by the system. tried an external drive still no luck
<Bhavan> so had to use usbnetbootin to load the installation from usb drive and that worked
<Bhavan> as soon as i loaded ubuntu it gave a suggestion to load my wifi drive which was missing. i did that but cannot get it on since the external keyboard does not have Fn keys in it!!
<bodhizazen> If you are having a problem with 12.04 -> bug report
<bobweaver> Hi Bhavan_
<Bhavan_> hi bob
<bobweaver> try this open terminal and enter
<bobweaver> rfkill list all
<bobweaver> then use paste.ubuntu.com to paste to us
<bobweaver> or tell us if there is a no
<bobweaver> like 	Soft blocked: no
<bobweaver> if there are yes and not no then there is a block going on we can fix that by doing a
<bobweaver> soft block = software    hardblock= hardware
<Bhavan_> hi bob have doene the paste
<bobweaver> can you give us the link please
<Bhavan_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/919320/
<bobweaver> thanks
<bobweaver> run
<bobweaver> rfkill unblock all
<Bhavan_> did that nothing happened
<bobweaver> ok
<bobweaver> lets see
<bobweaver> lspci -nn
<bobweaver> or
<Bhavan_> did lspci do you want the ouput pasted
<bobweaver> yup
<bobweaver> please
<Bhavan_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/919329/
<bobweaver> thanks
<bobweaver> lsmod | grep b43
<bobweaver> do you get anything with that ^^
<bobweaver> if not please let us see a
<bobweaver> lsmod
<Bhavan_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/919335/
<bobweaver> thansk
<bobweaver> sudo rmmod wl
<bobweaver> then
<bobweaver> sudo apt-get --yes install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<bobweaver> then
<Bhavan_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/919339/
<bobweaver> sudo apt-get --purge  remove  broadcom-sta-common  broadcom-sta-source
<bobweaver> ok
<bobweaver> that is fine
<bobweaver> do the commands posted above please ^^
<bobweaver> no need to post
<bobweaver> thanks thou
<Bhavan_> done
<bobweaver> sudo modprob b43
<bobweaver> do you have wireless ?
<bobweaver> if not please run
<bobweaver> dmesg | grep b43
<bobweaver> and paste
<Bhavan_> do i do it one by one or dmesg | grep b43 like this
<bobweaver> like
<bobweaver>  dmesg | grep b43
<Bhavan_> coz i get no response when i do dmesg | grep b43
<bobweaver> ok
<bobweaver> sudo apt-get --yes install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<bobweaver> 0 installed 0 removed ect ???
<Bhavan_> ok then
<Bhavan_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 109 not upgraded.
<bobweaver> ok
<bobweaver> lsmod | grep b43
<bobweaver> anything ?
<Bhavan_> nothing
<bobweaver> ok
<bobweaver> sudo modprobe b43
<Bhavan_> nothing
<bobweaver> then
<bobweaver> lsmod | b43
<bobweaver> anything ?
<Bhavan_> command not found
<bobweaver> sorry
<bobweaver> lsmod | grep b43
<bobweaver> forgot grep sorry
<Bhavan_> want the paste?
<bobweaver> no
<bobweaver> it shows up
<bobweaver> ?
<Bhavan_> yes
<bobweaver> cool
<bobweaver> rfkill unblock all
<Bhavan_> no move
<bobweaver> rfkill list all
<bobweaver> paste ^^
<Bhavan_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/919356/
<bobweaver> dmesg | grep b43
<bobweaver> paste ^^
<Bhavan_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/919358/
<bobweaver> sudo -i
<bobweaver> then
<bobweaver> echo "wl" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<bobweaver> then
<bobweaver> exit
<bobweaver> then
<bobweaver> sudo reboot
<bobweaver> and we will see you soon
<Bhavan__> hi bobweaver i am back after reboot
<bobweaver> hello
<bobweaver> wireless ?
<bobweaver> if not lets see
<bobweaver> rfkill list all
<Bhavan__> not yet. i tell you what the laptop indicatin shows numlock and caps lock on. i feel the keyvboard is frozen
<bobweaver> you can not type into terminal ?
<Bhavan__> i can since i use an external usb keyboard
<bobweaver> sudo apt-get install numlockx
<Bhavan__> done do u need the paste
<bobweaver> to use numlockx we just do /usr/bin/numlockx off      or     /usr/bin/numlockx on     from terminal to turn number lock on and off
<bobweaver> but back to wireless
<bobweaver> rfkill list all
<Bhavan__> ok
<Bhavan__> no change
<bobweaver> ok
<bobweaver> rfkill unblock all
<bobweaver> also try
<bobweaver> sudo rfkill unblock all
<Bhavan__> yes tried all no response
<bobweaver> ok
<bobweaver> lsmod
<Bhavan__> done
<bobweaver> paste ^^
<Bhavan__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/919385/
<bobweaver> Thanks
<bobweaver> arghh the dang wl                   2646601  0     is still there
<bobweaver> sudo rmmod wl
<Bhavan__> done no response
<bobweaver> also the b43 is not there
<bobweaver> sudo modprobe b43
<bobweaver> then
<bobweaver> lsmod
<bobweaver> paste ^^
<Bhavan__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/919391/
<bobweaver> thanks
<bobweaver> what kinda keyboard is this that does not have a fn key ? mac ?
<Bhavan__> yes it has fnkey not mac
<bobweaver> what is brand of computer ?
<bobweaver> dell ?
<bobweaver> press fn+f4 if dell
<Bhavan__> it is a lenovo and for wifi it is fn +f4 but no key works and there is no fn key in external keyboard so i am stuck up
<bobweaver> what is the brand & model  of the external keyboad please
<Bhavan__> it is a cheap usb keyboard not a branded one i have a bluetooth keyboard also i can try that if it will help
<bobweaver> is this a laptop or desktop ?
<bobweaver> also does the bluetooth keyboard have a fn key
<Bhavan__> yes it has a fn key
<bobweaver> here is what we have done so far 1 you had the wrong driver loaded for you wireless card (wl) 2) we put the right one in there (b43) 3) we tried to blacklist the wl mod (driver)::::: What needs to still happen 1) need to make sure that the b43 loads on start not the wl  2) get a keyboard that has fn key so we can turn on
<Bhavan__> yes now the wireless keyboard works but the fn key on it is setup for volume up an down by default in this keyboard
<bobweaver> go to settings --> keyboard --> shortcuts
<bobweaver> sound and media
<bobweaver> you can now set the hot key to something else from here
<bobweaver> make sure that you find what ever is setting fn+f4 and change it
<Bhavan__> ok wikk try that
<bobweaver> cool
<bobweaver> then once we get the wireless running we will get into making it run the right one on boot
<Bhavan__> thanx for the time u spent with me i now have to step out for some time will be back soon.
<bobweaver> cya
<wij> hi, the applications icon is gone from my launcher (ubuntu 11.10)
<wij> anyway to get it back?
<geirha> applications icon? you mean the menu bar, Applications, Places, System?
<geirha> They replaced the gnome-panel with Unity in 11.04
<wij> yeah, but in the launcher previously there was an icon called 'applications'. in 11.10 it's gone. so now i can't seem to get to things like 'system tools'
<holstein> wij: you can always fire up the live CD and look around in there.. see whats missing... OR make a new user account... i typically just add everything and see what is what
<wij> holstein: ok, will try it. in the mean time, how can i get to 'system tools'
<holstein> wij: what are you trying to do?
<wij> long story, starting with not being able to turn off hardware accel in flash player, over trying to switch to unity 2D
<holstein> wij: you choose unity2d at login
<holstein> wij: AFAIK, there are no such configuration settings in flash for linux
<holstein> i would suggest trying chrome, as that is likely to be our best source for flash in linux in the coming years
<wij> well the reason for this long story is that in chrome since 2 wks the hue in  youtube vids is off
<wij> and one of the workarounds i saw is turning off hardware accel
<wij> but that's not clickable for me
<bioterror> wij, I cant play this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1veQocaigWQ&feature=share
<wij> and i saw that in unity 2d i should be able turn it off
<bioterror> Aw, snap!
<bioterror> lovely chromium + flash <3
<holstein> wij: you just install unity 2d, and choose it at login
<holstein> using unity2d will not have 3d acceleration
<wij> holstein: ok, i'll try. but was i dreaming or is there no 'system tools' in ubuntu??
<holstein> wij: sure.. but none of those settings are there
<wij> bioterror: in that vid the hue is OK. how come?
<wij> holstein: so how can i access 'system tools'?
<bioterror> wij, my 12.04 using chromium doesnt want to show. it just crashes
<bioterror> instantly
<holstein> wij: i dont know how to tell you to get that to open... but if you say "im trying to do X" i'll tell you where to go
<wij> holstein: nothing in particular, as I said, i remembered there were more tools then i can access via system settings. and i also remembered an icon 'applications' in the launcher which is now gone. strange things, and i'm not even using drugs :-)
<holstein> wij: you can always just make a new user, login, and see what is what.. find what you are looking for
<wij> no, i can't find it using a new user either
<wij> are you using unity?
<holstein> wij: i dont use unity... but you should be able to just type what you are looking for in the search area
<geirha> tap the windows key and type   system tools
<wij> tried that, but doesn't give any results
<holstein> wij: i wouldnt worry about "system tools" just try and find what you "need"
<geirha> Maybe you're looking for System Settings?
<holstein> be vague.. type "system" and look through the list... type "settings"
<wij> no system settings i can find.  Anyways, i'll look some further tomorrow. thanks for the help all!!
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-04-08
<Ziek> where can i find the "~.irssi/script" directory? is it rootleveled?
<Shadow__X> Ziek: its normally in your home directory
<Shadow__X> so /home/"user"/.irssi/
<Ziek> Shadow__X: thanks, but cant find .irssi
<Unit193> It's a hidden folder, hit ctrl+h
<Unit193> (If you are using a file manager)
<Shadow__X> when a folder has . infront of it much like .irssi its as Unit193 said. Its a hidden folder
<Ziek> thanks
<Ziek> all
<Ziek> finally found it
<Ziek> hey im testing a script someone pm me
<philipballew> Can someone look at my compiling errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/919937/
<JoseeAntonioR> philipballew: I think it's because you are putting a double / before usr.
<philipballew> JoseeAntonioR, where would I would have put it. all i did was download the source configure make and then try to checkinstall
<bioterror> sounds like you're trying to do make install?
<JoseeAntonioR> philipballew: Well, then there's a bug on it, as it's trying to create a folder under //, which doesn't exist, unless you create a folder with no name in the root.
<philipballew> bioterror, no, trying to do checkinstall
<philipballew> JoseeAntonioR, so 12.04 checkinstall has a bug it seems
<JoseeAntonioR> philipballew: Hmm, should be. I suggest you report it in the bug tracker, so it can get fixed as soon as possible.
 * philipballew tries to remember how to report a bug
<philipballew> anyone wanna try to use checkinstall to confirm 12.04 has a bug?
<philipballew> just before i post a bug
<JoseeAntonioR> philipballew: Sorry, but not 12.04 over here :/ I think the best option is to report it, and then let the developers reproduce the bug.
<philipballew> JoseeAntonioR, okay. ill do that then
<JoseeAntonioR> philipballew: Great :)
<philipballew> I hate to bug dev's because we all know how busy they are now
<philipballew> JoseeAntonioR, any good ideas on a cool names for the bug
<philipballew> one that gets noticed and gives me the 15 minutes of fame ive always wanted
<JoseeAntonioR> philipballew: Hmm, let me think.
<JoseeAntonioR> philipballew: checkinstall creates directories and files in //usr/*
<philipballew> nice use of the wildcard
<philipballew> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/checkinstall/+bug/976380
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 976380 in checkinstall "checkinstall creates directories and files in //usr/*" [Undecided,New]
<philipballew> JoseeAntonioR, look I did the title you said!
<JoseeAntonioR> That's great! :D
<JoseeAntonioR> philipballew: I changed a little bit the description, just to include that it was found on 12.04
<philipballew> sounds goo. though it says that down in the bottom I think?
<JoseeAntonioR> philipballew: Yep, but just to give a first impression, because it would be great if it could be fixed for the release date
<philipballew> true, well actually if checkinstall doesnt work in 12.04 It needs to be
<philipballew> i should just compile checkinstall and see if upstream still has a bug
<JoseeAntonioR> philipballew: Yep.
 * philipballew is lazy
<felixsarp> hello
<felixsarp> can anyone help me install programs with .tar.gz extension?
<kevinisexploiter> hello
<JoseeAntonioR> kevinisexploiter: Hi!
<kevinisexploiter> hello
<kevinisexploiter> so does anyone know why the tool bar at the top of my screen when ubuntu starts goes away keep in mind im on a dual monitor setup
<JoseeAntonioR> kevinisexploiter: You mean, the bar that says File, View, etc?
<kevinisexploiter> and all the apps launch in full screen so i cant use the top tool bar to close the app or select the options  also f10 stopped working too
<kevinisexploiter> the top with the time wifi and battery and my name
<JoseeAntonioR> kevinisexploiter: Have you tried with F11?
<kevinisexploiter> and the firefox things like file edit
<kevinisexploiter> yup f11 no good
<kevinisexploiter> its fixed now but i want to know what did it
<JoseeAntonioR> kevinisexploiter: Normally, F11 does that.
<kevinisexploiter> it dont work either when this happens and the dang programs launch in full screen instead of a small screeen like they have for many years
<kevinisexploiter> so i cant work with them
<JoseeAntonioR> kevinisexploiter: Which programs do you mean?
<kevinisexploiter> every thing like smuxi and firefox bluefish
<JoseeAntonioR> kevinisexploiter: As far as I know, those programs use F11 for a full-screen mode. I don't know about any issue currently.
<kevinisexploiter> hmm oh weell hopefully it wont happen agian i unhooked my second monitor and it worked fine so what the heck
<kevinisexploiter> hey u know about the proxy setting in the network icon
<anaanita> Could someone help me on how to start a thread? :$ I am completely unexperienced and I can't even find it...
<bobweaver> thread ?
<JoseeAntonioR> anaanita: You mean, a thread in the forums?
<anaanita> well, i would like to ask something
<anaanita> yes
<JoseeAntonioR> anaanita: Ask it here, so we can see if we can help you
<anaanita> cool
<anaanita> i am trying to upgrade my kile 2.1 beta2 to 2.1.1
<anaanita> so I downloaded everything and followed the tutorial. but when I got to the installation
<anaanita> the terminal started giving error messages
<anaanita> I copy some here
<JoseeAntonioR> !enter | anaanita
<ubot2> anaanita: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<JoseeAntonioR> anaanita: Are you using Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<anaanita> Ubuntu
<anaanita> ana@ana-laptop:~/kile-build$ cmake <~/kile-install/kile-2.1.1/src>-DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=kile-install -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE="Debug" CMake Error: The source directory "/home/ana/kile-build" does not appear to contain CMakeLists.txt.
<JoseeAntonioR> anaanita: Then, you won't be able to install it, as kile is made for KDE
<anaanita> JoseeAntonio: but I have an old version, why won't this one work?
<anaanita> ubot2: sorry. How can do what you say?
<ubot2> anaanita: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JoseeAntonioR> anaanita: I'm sorry, are you a Spanish native speaker?
<anaanita> JoseeAntonioR: what would be the substiture for Ubuntu then?TexMaker?
<JoseeAntonioR> anaanita: Not sure, would have to search.
<anaanita> Sí, hablo español
<JoseeAntonioR> anaanita: Bueno, lo que pasa es que Kile esta diseñado para ser usado con KDE especificamente, como se dice en su pagina web.
<JoseeAntonioR> anaanita: Tendría que buscar, qué es lo que Kile hace exactamente?
<anaanita> JoseeAntonior:  como lo tengo instalado en Ubuntu y funciona (pero con unos bugs tremendos), pensé que era cuestión de acutalizarlo
<anaanita> JoeeAntonioR: no te preocupes, lo busco yo, es un programa para editar matemáticas
<JoseeAntonioR> anaanita: Oh, bueno. Sí, es cuestión de desktops, ya que actualmente Ubuntu corre Unity, y Kubuntu KDE
<anaanita> JoeeAntonioR: ok, pues nada más. gracias por tu ayuda
<JoseeAntonioR> anaanita: No hay problema. Cualquier cosa, no dudes en volver, te ayudaremos con gusto :)
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-04-01
<Vivid_> Might i as what peoples current hardware is that they are running ubuntu on?
<asterismo> hi
<asterismo> i need help to recover all my notes from ubuntu-one
<asterismo> it will not sync with the address 'https://one.ubuntu.com/notes'
<asterismo> how do i recover my notes please
<asterismo> i read it is not supported anymore
<wilee-nilee> asterismo, I doubt anyone here will know, however I started a search to see, you will be better looking I have no idea. https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=recover+ubuntu+one+notes&btnG=&gbv=1&sei=399YUfnrI-SviAL8pYBo
<asterismo> nobody here uses ubuntu-one?
<wilee-nilee> somebody might know, this channel is slow you might try #ubuntu asterismo
<wilee-nilee> asterismo, http://askubuntu.com/questions/239403/is-it-possible-to-recover-tomboy-notes-from-ubuntu-one-now-that-the-sync-featur
<asterismo> thanks wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> no problem.
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-04-02
<r4y> Hello, I am running lubuntu and flash is working but it has gecko as well
<r4y> duandesign
<r4y> I am wanting to setup Ubuntu Lucid so that it has the same setup Lubuntu has if possible but I think Lubuntu does have totem so
<r4y> doesn't have I meant
<r4y> I am trying to take a screenshot, I tried the print screen key but nothing happened and I couldn't find take a screen shot, so I guess I might have to install something
<r4y> AH, I see
<r4y> It automatically takes screenshots when that key is tapped and put into the home folder
<r4y> neat
<r4y> http://imagebin.org/252495
<r4y> http://imagebin.org/252496
<r4y> http://imagebin.org/252497
<r4y> I am going to take the installed files of gecko and put them in lucid lynx and take out flash 10.3 to see if that will work, but from what I have gathered totem might get in the way, so then I will have to disable totem in Firefox and not un-install totem
<r4y> I will be back
<duanedesign> hi ry
<r4y> Hello, I am looking for a package called libgmlib0 1.0.5-1 which lubuntu has but ubuntu 10.04 doesn't
<r4y> I am wondering why gecko doesn't work for Ubuntu 10.04 and does for lubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso, maybe I should have tried Ubuntu 12.04 with Gecko but when I tried booting Ubuntu 12.04 through an iso file I have it was really really really slow
<r4y> but Ubuntu 12.04 installed from usb was fine whenI tried it
<r4y> I am lost, how can I get the gecko plugin to work with Firefox with Ubuntu 10.04.4 ?
<r4y> Ah, I forgot that Lubuntu has Firefox 11
<r4y> I have Firefox 18 on this setup of Ubuntu 10.04
<r4y> I am not sure still but what ever
<r4y> OK, it works I think
<r4y> I am confused, I don't know why but there are no plugins in the filesystem but youtube video are playable, haha crazy, I don't know what's going on
<r4y> I should do another search again for something before saying that
<r4y> I've undone everything I think of that I did, except this command sudo ldconfig, so unless Ubuntu took a plugin I dropped into the filesystem and somehow put somewhere else with a different name, but I would know what's going in anyway it's sliced
<r4y> OK, I didn't realize it but I was watching an html5 video, I am going to leave sorry for flooding, bye
<isiah> morning all
<soul108> anyone there?
<stevew007uk> Hi, I want to dual boot my windows 8 machine with ubuntu but am worried that grub will not load windows 8 after the ubuntu install, any words of advice?
<wilee-nilee> !uefi
<ubot93> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<stevew007uk> thanks for the reply, I am using a UEFI laptop, I'll have a readof that article
<wilee-nilee> stevew007uk, Cool make sure you have windows backed up no matter what you can save images at least once on a OEM install, and many in  the pro version to ultimate.
<stevew007uk> thanks wilee, I'm not that used to windows 8, I have recovery disks burnt for my laptop are these what you refer to?
<wilee-nilee> stevew007uk, Cool, and the ubuntu forums besides here have some daily helpers and a ton of threads with people installing and questions, good luck and enjoy. ;)
<stevew007uk> just to explain, I have used ubuntu for about 3 years but my last machine came with it pre-installed. I have installed in on other machines since but never dual boot
<stevew007uk> but even though I prefer ubuntu to win 8, my family prefer win 8, hence the desire to dual boot!
<wilee-nilee> stevew007uk, Excellent you are a great candidate for understanding the installs. I am with msdos setups and dual booting I have % OS's on my one SSD drive, but am clueless on UEFI/
<wilee-nilee> %=5
<stevew007uk> Cool, you sound like a distro hopper like me! I cant understand this UEFI much though, prefer BIOS!
<wilee-nilee> hehe you don't have to justify the windows use the ubuntu community is full of people dual booting and many understand the concept of there are OS for specific situations that are more applicable to a users needs. WE have out fanboi's so does windows, but they are easy to spot. ;)
<stevew007uk> cheers wilee, I'll do some more research and become brave and go for it, I can always recover the laptop back to windows if I chicken out!
<wilee-nilee> I have run every major distro except any bsd, and many small ones, it has been an interesting adventure on returning to college at middle age having never used a computer, and the first one I purchased was from mom-profit computer refurbisher that sends them out with the latest Ubuntu LTS.
<wilee-nilee> n0n*
<wilee-nilee> non* Doh
<wilee-nilee> Yeah enjoy. ;)
<stevew007uk> Cheers, looking forward to full speed ubuntu instead of the virtual box version.
<stevew007uk> Thanks for your help
<wilee-nilee> no problem, is my pleasure.
<isiah> good deed of the day, right wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> lol, I try at my best to give pertinent info, however fail often. ;)
<L2_Alan> Hi All
<isiah> hi L2_Alan
<L2_Alan> I have some issues after installing latest version of Ubuntu
<L2_Alan> Most likely due to some beginner mistakes ;)
<L2_Alan> Anyhow
<L2_Alan> I had a Windows xp installation with multiple partitions and multiple boot options
<L2_Alan> I chose to use one for the Ubuntu install
<L2_Alan> During install I created partitions and chose a larger one for /boot and a small one for /root
<L2_Alan> so after a short while I had a problem with free space :D
<isiah> and that brings us today?
<L2_Alan> Thus I downloaded gparted and created a live usb and did some resizing and here the issues start
<L2_Alan> I ended up having 3 partitions that I wanted to use for /home
<L2_Alan> I learned that was not possible so I want to load them permanently on a few directories
<L2_Alan> I added some lines to fstab (after some research but that does not seem to do the trick
<L2_Alan> although ... they are mounted now in the correct directory but not during boot
<L2_Alan> I have to click on a disk icon and then they are mounted
<L2_Alan> any way to automate that
<L2_Alan> This is what I added to fstab
<isiah> automating mounting?
<L2_Alan> # sda9 is 60GB
<L2_Alan> UUID=718426a3-6768-4aef-89c2-e617afcf5240 /home/alain/Documents btrfs defaults 0 2
<L2_Alan> # sda10 is 6GB
<L2_Alan> UUID=78ad15bb-414c-465d-bc7e-9d779d0ae1c6 /home/alain/tmp btrfs defaults 0 2
<L2_Alan> UUID=EE54D3BA54D3842D /home/alain/Data1 ntfs defaults 0 0
<L2_Alan> UUID=01CC2983071DCD70 /home/alain/Data2 ntfs defaults 0 0
<L2_Alan> I expected that to take care of things
<isiah> yeah you can automount
<L2_Alan> but ......helas no
<L2_Alan> can you tell me what is wrong in these lines ?
<L2_Alan> why are the volumes not automounted
<L2_Alan> the last two are from my Windows partitions that I would like to access
<isiah> when the computer boots do you see any messages about mount failing?
<L2_Alan> no
<L2_Alan> I just get 4 drive icons
<L2_Alan> when I click them, they mount without problems
<L2_Alan> when I go to Documents, I go to the correct volume
<isiah> when your computer boots up does it normally show a lot of details or just splashscreens?
<L2_Alan> so all is working fine .............. but not during boot
<L2_Alan> no details
<L2_Alan> just the splashscreens
<isiah> ok, can you mount these partitions from the command line?
<L2_Alan> if I umount them and then type mount -a it works
<L2_Alan> I think, let me try :)
<L2_Alan> well I've umounted 3 now, one is busy (logical my /Documents folder
<L2_Alan> /dev/sda1                   ntfs        TinyData     (not mounted)                   EE54D3BA54D3842D
<L2_Alan> /dev/sda4                   ntfs        HP_RECOVERY  (not mounted)                   01CC2945F97972B0
<L2_Alan> /dev/sda5                   ntfs        Data         (not mounted)                   01CC2983071DCD70
<L2_Alan> /dev/sda6                   swap                     <swap>                          61a1fcd7-b874-4428-82cc-b0fbd9541e0f
<L2_Alan> /dev/sda7                   btrfs                    (not mounted)                   f64730cf-ad0c-4e43-bdca-ddc31d8bd3ae
<L2_Alan> /dev/sda8                   ext4                     /boot                           582f9f30-76e5-40f7-b616-3b4a0923f7f8
<L2_Alan> /dev/sda9                   btrfs                    (not mounted)                   718426a3-6768-4aef-89c2-e617afcf5240
<L2_Alan> /dev/sda10                  btrfs                    (not mounted)                   78ad15bb-414c-465d-bc7e-9d779d0ae1c6
<L2_Alan> blkid -o list
<L2_Alan> hmm sudo mount -a did not work
<isiah> ok do the log files show them mounting before?
<isiah> grep mount /var/log/dmesg
<L2_Alan> strange because blkid shows not mounted but they are mounted now
<isiah> I have never enjoyed guis, it might be better to stick to the comman line here
<isiah> ahh, I take that back use grep mount /var/log/boot
<L2_Alan> ok
<L2_Alan> let's see
<L2_Alan> hmm
<L2_Alan> I'm quite new to this
<L2_Alan> like this ? cat /var/log/boot | grep ...something
<isiah> so are we all, so if you look at that boot you should see something about failure to mount. Correct?
<isiah> no make it simple
<isiah> cd /var/log
<isiah> su
<isiah> grep mount boot.log
<L2_Alan> nothing
<isiah> were you root?
<L2_Alan> yes
<isiah> so literally no text at all?
<L2_Alan> root@alain-HP-Compaq-dc5700-Small-Form-Factor:/var/log# grep mount boot.log
<L2_Alan> root@alain-HP-Compaq-dc5700-Small-Form-Factor:/var/log#
<isiah> type
<L2_Alan> now you know what computer I have :)
<isiah> head boot.log
<isiah> any text now?
<L2_Alan> fsck from util-linux 2.20.1
<L2_Alan> fsck from util-linux 2.20.1
<L2_Alan> fsck from util-linux 2.20.1
<L2_Alan> fsck from util-linux 2.20.1
<L2_Alan> fsck from util-linux 2.20.1
<L2_Alan> Btrfs Btrfs v0.19
<L2_Alan> Btrfs Btrfs v0.19
<L2_Alan> Btrfs Btrfs v0.19
<L2_Alan> Btrfs Btrfs v0.19
<L2_Alan> /dev/sda8: clean, 268/81920 files, 56916/327423 blocks
<isiah> ok good, it is writing to the boot.log. not sure why nothing is being written about the mounts through
<isiah> i am going to assume grep failed in some way, can you open it with a text editor and using something like cntrl+f to find the text about mount?
<L2_Alan> sure
<L2_Alan> I'm using gedit now
<L2_Alan> no entries on boot
<L2_Alan> the lines I just copied are the only ones regarding the volumes
<isiah> ok, my assumption was wrong try this instead
<isiah> grep mount dmesg
<L2_Alan> strange, now the blkid lists the partitions again in use
<L2_Alan> ok
<L2_Alan> [   23.826600] EXT4-fs (sda8): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)
<L2_Alan> that's all
<isiah> so it found sda8, does that mean anything to you?
<L2_Alan> yes
<L2_Alan> a small leftover on the disk that is assigned a partition
<isiah> :/
<L2_Alan> 1GB or 512MB I think
<L2_Alan> was not planning on using that
<L2_Alan> /dev/sda7        19G  4.5G   13G  27% /
<L2_Alan> udev            490M   12K  490M   1% /dev
<L2_Alan> tmpfs           199M  920K  199M   1% /run
<L2_Alan> none            5.0M     0  5.0M   0% /run/lock
<L2_Alan> none            498M  3.1M  495M   1% /run/shm
<L2_Alan> none            100M   68K  100M   1% /run/user
<L2_Alan> /dev/sda7        19G  4.5G   13G  27% /home
<L2_Alan> /dev/sda8       1.3G  203M  993M  17% /boot
<L2_Alan> /dev/sda9        64G   20G   41G  33% /home/alain/Documents
<L2_Alan> /dev/sda10      6.2G  120K  5.6G   1% /home/alain/tmp
<L2_Alan> /dev/sda1        65G   57G  8.0G  88% /home/alain/Data1
<isiah> my temptation to tell you to set your hd on fire and restart from scratch grows by the moment
<L2_Alan> /dev/sda5       298G  212G   87G  71% /home/alain/Data2
<isiah> haha
<L2_Alan> haha
<L2_Alan> yes
<L2_Alan> I would if it weren't for my 2nd problem :)
<isiah> which is?
<L2_Alan> grub does not boot my windows :(
<L2_Alan> I was thinking the same, you know - removing all the partitions and just start from scratch
<isiah> do you have the original windows install disc?
<L2_Alan> no
<L2_Alan> pre-installed on the disk
<L2_Alan> and if I use that, all gets erased
<L2_Alan> isn't live nice
<isiah> so you can recover windows?
<L2_Alan> no
<L2_Alan> it will do complete factory restore
<L2_Alan> I could do a backup first
<L2_Alan> or maybe get my hands on a windows cd and they do a MBR RESTORE
<isiah> were you running two distros of windows?
<L2_Alan> yes
<isiah> ok now its becoming a bit clearer
<L2_Alan> long story ;)
<isiah> so, at what point did grub lose windows contact?
<L2_Alan> well it starts Windows
<L2_Alan> but then windows crashes
<isiah> but?
<L2_Alan> like it reads the files slightly off
<isiah> this occurred after you sharnk its partiion correct?
<L2_Alan> no
<L2_Alan> right from the start
<L2_Alan> I think it's a Windows thing
<isiah> wait it always did this but you sharnk the windows parition anyway?
<L2_Alan> something with the boot sector of the disk
<L2_Alan> I did not touch the Windows partitions
<isiah> ok
<L2_Alan> and I can mount them without problems from linux
<L2_Alan> well Ubuntu :) better get used to that one
<L2_Alan> anyhow I can read all the info
<isiah> so...grub still sees the windows paritions but they are unstable when ran?
<L2_Alan> from Windows
<L2_Alan> they are plenty stable from Linux
<L2_Alan> I had a similar issue when I installed Windows 7 with multiboot
<L2_Alan> had to uninstall Windows 7
<L2_Alan> must be a xp thing
<isiah> well, from your linux system can you mount the windows system and see its files?
<L2_Alan> yes Isiah
<L2_Alan> no issues
<L2_Alan> I can read docus
<L2_Alan> see movies
<L2_Alan> whatever
<L2_Alan> it's very strange
<isiah> ok, in that case I would look into using your linux system to do data recovery on your windows system then wiping the HD
<L2_Alan> yes
<isiah> at least I would do that at this point
<L2_Alan> that is an option
<L2_Alan> just a lot of work
<L2_Alan> 500gb of data  where to leave it :)
<L2_Alan> needs investing in some external disk or so
<isiah> nobody put a gun to your head and told you to torrent ;)
<L2_Alan> lol
<L2_Alan> well if it was just that
<isiah> ok, well there are other options
<L2_Alan> I would erase in a blink of an eye
<L2_Alan> uploading to a web server you mean ?
<L2_Alan> is going to take some time
<isiah> first off I have no idea how to fix your windows system. I remember once doing something like this to it and put a restore disc in and it fixed it
<L2_Alan> I suppose I can try that
<isiah> from that point on, you can get your dual windows boot stable
<L2_Alan> my worry is that after that linux will not be accessible
<isiah> and reinstall linux
<L2_Alan> if that does not work then I can't access anything anymore
<isiah> yeah the restor disc is going to grab the whole hd
<L2_Alan> well if it works - no issue
<isiah> well you always have a live ubuntu cd, so if windows restore fails you can just run live, get your data, and try again
<L2_Alan> gives me an idea
<L2_Alan> if I use the live cd
<L2_Alan> and then copy all my windows files
<L2_Alan> can I copy them to a non ntfs partition ?
<isiah> btw, you might want to look into VMs this multi-boot thing can be a real pain.
<isiah> I think so
<L2_Alan> well I suppose that 's the way to go then
<L2_Alan> start the live cd
<L2_Alan> then delete all the linux partitions
<L2_Alan> I think the bootloader of Windows is on sda1
<L2_Alan> and that is creating the issue I reckon
<isiah> how will that fix windows?
<L2_Alan> it will not
<L2_Alan> but
<L2_Alan> then I have free space to copy what I need
<L2_Alan> to one big partition
<L2_Alan> just delete windows then
<L2_Alan> and only install Ubuntu
<L2_Alan> this pc is for testing
<L2_Alan> although I should have taken a backup of my data somehow :)
<isiah> haha why not just burn it all to CD?
<L2_Alan> I could use DVD's but still will need about 20 of them, once again a lot of work
<L2_Alan> but if that is the only option............
<isiah> dont look at me, pretty sure my boss would be pissed about me lending out 500gb on the cluster
<L2_Alan> it might have to do something with the hidden partition as well
<L2_Alan> (system restore partition)
<L2_Alan> oh well you gave me some ideas, thank you
<L2_Alan> one more question but then I have to go
<L2_Alan> early day tomorrow :)
<L2_Alan> my swap partition is not used either
<L2_Alan> I have to manually start it using swapon
<isiah> no idea
<isiah> sorry, its outside my realm
<L2_Alan> for playing with Ubuntu one week, I've read quite a bit ;)
<L2_Alan> no issues
<L2_Alan> out of mine as well
<L2_Alan> that's why I'm asking :)
<isiah> i would look into vmware, kvm etc I use it at work and it is a lot easier
<L2_Alan> well thank you for brainstorming with me
<L2_Alan> I'd better go now
<isiah> np
<L2_Alan> cu around ?
<isiah> yeah i am here often
<L2_Alan> ok talk to you later
<isiah> its work releated so during nyc buisness hours
<L2_Alan> ok
<L2_Alan> well here it's nearly midnight
<L2_Alan> so have to crash
<L2_Alan> talk to you later
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-04-03
<coalwater> anybody alive here?
<duanedesign> just me :)
<duanedesign> i think /me checks pulse
<yeehi1> during installation of precise, I believe there is no option available for "physical volume for encryption". I want to create an encrypted partition. How do I do this?
<raub> yeehi1: try using the alternate install or the server ISO
<yeehi1> thanks, raub
<isiah> yo wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> howdeee
<isiah> I got an odd problem tonight. I have a hd that is running a bunch of NFS. The data is not actually important but the configuration fo the hard drive is. Trying to figure out the best way that I can replace the hd do to sudden failure.
<neldolux> salam
<bill_gill_> i'm looking for help with bluetooth headset and pulseaudio
<bill_gill_> hello
<SilentBot> Hello, anyone in here that knows why my windows 8 partitions are not showing to the installer?
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-04-04
<stlsaint> duanedesign: ping
<yeehi1> Using text install in Precise: I have successfully created a single encrypted volume, on which I can now put a file system. But I wanted to shrink this, so that some can be swap and the rest the file system. How do I do this?
<yeehi1> If I create 2 encrypted volumes, one for swap and one for the fs, I would have to enter a password twice at bootup.
<yeehi1> in Quantum/Raring, we only need to enter a password once, if we use the automated method.
<isiah_s_> by default how long do logs last in /var/log/sa?
<geirha> /var/log/sa ?
<isiah_s_> yeah, its something I found it is associated with the sar command
<isiah_s_> looks like 9 days
<geirha> you can find the config for the log rotation in /etc/logrotate.d/
<geirha> (That is, if this sar thingy uses logrotate to rotate the logs. Some do it other ways)
<isiah_s_> I am thinking that I should rig up something like cctv, have a dedicated 500 Gb hd that just has a rotating log saving stuff like this for months
<rostam> Hello, where to set system wide proxy setting on 12.04 release? thanks
<geirha> you mean set the http_proxy environment variable? /etc/environment
<rostam> geirha: yes, do I have to reboot ? thanks
<geirha> rostam: no, it's read when you log in
<rostam> geirha: after editing the /etc/environment, how could I check if it has take place? I started a new xterm and I did not see it in printenv output? thanks
<geirha> you have to log in again
<geirha> opening an xterm is not a login
<rostam> so for a vnc session I should restart the session again I assume?
<geirha> you can test it in a terminal by running   su - "$USER"   but it will only affect that one terminal
<MarcoAcheron> Hello all. I've been trying to install Samba on 2 Ubuntu 12.10 machines and ran into trouble. Anybody familiar with samba?
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-04-05
<r4y> Hello, sorry about flooding again, I am just here for fun and I am not going to rant
<r4y> I missed the fact that duandesign replied to the next link I am going to post either that or he added a hello in the logs, sorry about the whole flash thing and hope I haven't been any trouble
<r4y> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/04/02/%23ubuntu-beginners.txt
<r4y> Anyways, anything I could learn or do to get the gecko plugin for Firefox working would be cool. Dang, I guess I should try the Windows version of Firefox for flash through wine or playonlinux though
<r4y> It's also nice now that I can get grub to load linux oses so that when my brother uses the internet he can use Lubuntu temparely, but personally I like Ubuntu 10.04 the most but it's partly from being used to how it works
<r4y> For one thing I noticed when using Lubuntu was(but I now realize it was an iso file and wasn't installed) when I dropped a file from the home folder to the desktop it didn't appear how it would normally
<r4y> Another thing is finding the right color and theme setup tomy liking
<r4y> I guess that's allI have to say for now
<r4y> Thankyou all for putting up with me and helping me
<r4y> Another thing I think I saw was that Lubuntu had flash 11.2 installed but under the filesystem I didn't see the file libflashplayer.so instead there were gecko plugins which were also installed.
<Siking_1982> Hey guys I'm new to Ubuntu, just trying to learn for a new job - anyone know of any good web resources preferably video tutorials out there (such as Linda.com stuff)??? Thanks in advance :)
<isiah_s_> youtube i guess, what are you looking to learn?
<Siking_1982> Just the basics but ultimatly I will be supporting it. I found a good youtube by essayboard, just was wondering if there was any  well known place to go apart from the support documentation. I.e a professionally made vid like the stuff from Linda.com...
<Siking_1982> thx for getting back btw :)
<r4y> Help, deluge says ubuntu.com: Error: Requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker, I am trying to upload torrents of ubuntu
<r4y> Well one of the torrents seem to be working and I had another working before
<isiah_s_> going to need a lot more info to solve this one
<r4y> OK, just in case I added http://ipv6.torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/announce under edit tracker for each torrent that didn't have it and had the other
<r4y> I think the problem  was having is fixed
<r4y> the torrents that didn't have that had http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/announce
<r4y> I should go, have a good day Isiah_s
<r4y> and have a good everyone else here
<r4y> bye :) /
<isiah> what does dracut do?
<holstein> !info dracut
<ubot93> dracut (source: dracut): A new initramfs infrastructure. In component universe, is optional. Version 020-1 (quantal), package size 137 kB, installed size 668 kB
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-04-06
<rostam> HI, my intention is to create an ubuntu package from multiple source packages based on autotool. Any guildline please? thanks
<PuRu_AheR> HI
<PuRu_AheR> i want help regarding VNC Server configuration
<r4y> Iam having trouble with Deluge, not only is Deluge not uploading when Deluge and Firefox are open Firefox can't find servers such as Youtube, but when Deluge is off Firefox is fine I think
<r4y> I tried and triedto install Deluge, both from ppa and not
<r4y> It got out of handto say the least
<geirha> deluge is probably overwhelming your router
<geirha> limit deluge's upload and download bandwidth
<r4y> OK, but I can download torrents without problem or so I think
<r4y> O also
<r4y> I have an att touter now instead of the other router that was linksys
<r4y> or however that is spelle
<r4y> I remember with theother router sometimes I would have to turn it off for 5 minutes and then start it again but Iam not sureabout this router whichIhaven't had long
<geirha> usually it's the uploading that causes your internet to turn slugish. Usually, the upload bandwidth of your internet connection is very low compared to the download bandwidth
<geirha> and if deluge uses all the upload bandwidth, firefox will have trouble getting http requests through
<r4y> ah
<r4y> I meant ahh right
<geirha> so make sure deluge uses less than your available upload bandwidth
<r4y> http://imagebin.org/252979
<r4y> I need to find out what the speed for it is
<geirha> there are many online speed testers.
<r4y> u verse or something like that
<r4y> I have the box it came in here
<r4y> AT&T U-verse
<geirha> Try http://www.speedtest.net/
<geirha> What it says on the box isn't necessarily the truth
<r4y> I am still looking but I will try that now
<r4y> right
<r4y> 0.47 mbps up 3.25 mbps down
<r4y> I couldn't seem to find it in the pape work
<r4y> I should understand better how to change the settings then I already know. OK, so should I uncheck ignore limitson local network
<r4y> I would think so
<r4y> rate limit IP overhead, not sure
<r4y> Is max connections too high?
<geirha> so roughly 60kB/s is your max up speed. I'd limit deluge's to 30kB/s and see how that goes
<r4y> kbs are around 1000 or 1024 to every megbit, right?
<r4y> OK, I will try what you suggested
<geirha> .47 mbps is 470kbps
<r4y> the top one called global limits all the torrents under
<r4y> O
<r4y> cool, ty
<r4y> I see, right
<geirha> divide by 8 and you get 58.75 kilobytes per second
<r4y> I don't understand why to divid by 8
<geirha> a byte is 8 bits
<r4y> OK
<r4y> TY for all the help
<r4y> I am trying to relearn math,I have this book that had some neat rules for howo find out if a number is dividable by 2-9
<r4y> even numbers=2
<r4y> add the numbers to itself 918=99=18=9 can be divided by 3
<r4y> 4 is if the last 2 digits can be divided by 4
<r4y> 8 is the last 3 digits can be divided by 8
<r4y> 1000 is dividable by 8 125 times
<r4y> anyways
<r4y> I didn't list the rest but 9 is the same method as 3 on that page
<r4y> I need a little
<r4y> so 2 megabytes down?
<r4y> I mean what would you suggest?
<geirha> 3.25 mpbs ~ 400kB/s
<r4y> I to start over ha ha, o well I know I will get it though
<r4y> ~ means home folder, right?, not equals lol
<elacheche_anis> r4y, you're right ~ means your home folder /home/xxxx/
<r4y> 406 kb
<r4y> so 200 kb then if I want to save on download speed for surfing
<r4y> approximately
<r4y> no?
<geirha> I used ~ to mean  "approximately equals"
<r4y> OK, trying upload speed difference, I wonder if I will need to turn off my router temperately like I used to have to with my other router
<geirha> ascii doesn't have a symbol for it, and I'm not sure how to type the unicode symbol for it. I'd have to look it up
<r4y> Of course though I may not get fish at this moment in time so
<r4y> cool
<r4y> This book shows different ways to right things so
<geirha> ctrl+shift+u 2248  ≈   there, happy? ;P
<r4y> it's cliffquicknotes basic math and pre-algelbra and I  got to the 4rth chapter, not that I am as good a math as I used to be
<r4y> I prefer fractions over decimals
<r4y> This book says approximately equals is 2 ~ stacked on on top of the other but it's not on the keyboard
<r4y> it also has a dot over
<geirha> Indeed
<r4y> = for the same
<r4y> sorry I hit enter
<geirha> which is why it's cumbersome to type the symbol
<r4y> You guys are cool, I should try to find an active torrent to test with
<geirha> An ubuntu iso perhaps? :)
<r4y> lubuntu
<r4y> I have some isos here though
<r4y> kubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso, I need to find out the checksum
<r4y> googling, I will be back when I find out and get this straight
<geirha> grab the torrent for that iso, add it to deluge, and set destination dir to where the iso is located.
<geirha> Deluge should then verify the iso file against the torrent
<geirha> and download any missing pieces, if any
<r4y> Great idea
<r4y> You must do this a lot
<r4y> I am checking kubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<r4y> I found 12.1o of
<r4y> 12.10 rather
<r4y> I didn't know I should have googled "kubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso" not kubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<r4y> with double quotes
<r4y> Any ideas where I should be going for this?
<r4y> I think I know where
<geirha> I'd google «kubuntu torrents»
<r4y> Well, I found this: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/precise/release/desktop/
<r4y> it doesn't have the one, I will check google for that
<geirha> which lead to this:  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.04.2/release/
<geirha> though 12.04.1 is apparently not available anymore. There's 12.04.2 instead
<geirha> (browse to the bottom)
<r4y> Arg, so what about the iso I have?, should I give up on the file?
<r4y> I also have ubuntu-10.04.4-desktop-i386.iso
<r4y> and xubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<geirha> might as well get the 12.04.2 iso, installing the 12.04.1 iso would mean you get a ton of updates to do after install
<r4y> What about plugins for each and their browsers, I had a lot of trouble with flash and firefox
<geirha> with zsync, you could use the 12.04.1 as a base for downloading 12.04.2. They probably have many blocks in common
<r4y> I remember reading how each one has their own
<r4y> plugin for viewing videos online
<r4y> xine for xubuntu but I am not sure
<r4y> and so on
<geirha> I don't know. I just use ubuntu
<r4y> OK, zsync you say, I will start looking into that
<r4y> For the sake of deluge though I should pick a torrent so I am going with lubuntu because I found that the gecko plugin works with this computer for Firefox
<geirha> zsync has some similarity to torrents in that the .iso.zsync file contains hashes of pieces of the iso file.
<geirha> you tell zsync to use the 12.04.1 iso as a base, it then calculates the same type of hashes for that file and compares them to the zsync file on the server. The pieces that are equal, it copies from the local file, the rest it downloads from the server
<r4y> so it can replace this iso with the better one?
<geirha> mainly useful for daily cd/dvd images, where the changes between each day are often small, saving you alot of bandwidth
<geirha> it doesn't replace it
<r4y> Nice
<geirha> it just uses the parts of the other file that it can, to avoid having to download the entire file
<r4y> I have 4 tabs open and need to sort out which one has what I want for a few minutes
<r4y> OK, so do I download the file that ends with .torrent? or open with deluge?, .torrent file I presume.
<r4y> for kubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso.torrnet I mean
<r4y> for zsync
<geirha> no, for zsync you use the .zsync file. And as far as I know, there's only one zsync program
<geirha> called zsync; a cli command
<r4y> in the ubuntu software center, or
<geirha> sure, or since you'll need a terminal to use it anyway;  sudo apt-get install zsync
<r4y> installing
<geirha> zsync -i kubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.04/release/kubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso.zsync
<r4y> I must have too much going on a once, the link didn't load
<r4y> server not found
<r4y> The torrent finished downloading for lubuntu
<r4y> it installed but what the: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5682494/
<r4y> it says lubuntu
<r4y> lol
<geirha> where?
<r4y> In the terminalwhen I installed zsync
<geirha> I don't see lubuntu anywhere in that paste
<r4y> O, 1 not l
<geirha> do you mean the version? (0.6.1-1ubuntu1)
<r4y> lol
<geirha> that's a 1 (one), not l (L)
<r4y> sorry
<r4y> crazy
<r4y> so this as a whole command:?
<r4y> zsync -i kubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.04/release/kubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso.zsync
<r4y> or
<r4y> zsync -i kubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<geirha> yes, assuming you are in the directory where that iso file is located
<geirha> no, with the url
<r4y> OK so the iso is in the homefolder
<r4y> it's reading
<r4y> I don't understand how where you got that link
<geirha> from  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<geirha> near the bottom
<r4y> Neat, I've been here before
<r4y> I googled and found this one:http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<r4y> I should make notes
<r4y> I think the text file should be called How to update iso files of Ubuntu
<geirha> how much did it have to download?
<r4y> Read kubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso. Target 68.6% complete.
<geirha> nice
<r4y> if it is under a different path then such as ~/torrents then make it:
<r4y> zsync -i ~/torrents/kubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.04/release/kubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso.zsync
<r4y> I manned zsync to check out the options whether I will understand how else to use zsync or not
<geirha> right
<geirha> you can supply multiple -i options too
<geirha> zsync -i file1.iso -i file2.iso http://.../file.iso.zsync
<geirha> then it'll look for blocks in both those local files, possibly saving more bandwidth, at the cost of more processing locally
<r4y> Pretty cool, once it gets done then I can add it to Deluge and upload which is great, ty
<r4y> so a little outside the box, but ubuntu 12.04.1 and lubuntu 12.04.2 to change into lubuntu 12.04.3?
<r4y> any example if not
<geirha> I don't follow
<r4y> an example of what
<geirha> you mean to use u12.04 and lu12.04.2 isos to download lu12.04.3 with zsync?
<r4y> or something like that yes
<geirha> well, try :)
<r4y> IC
<r4y> Couldn't hurt I see
<r4y> It has the same amount of bytes when checking properties
<r4y> Adding to deluge checking
<r4y> It is done checking, it's just a matter of time before I get fish
<r4y> or give fish back rather
<r4y> OK, so for the options in deluge I am not sure on
<r4y> should I uncheck ignore limits on local network
<r4y> rate limit IP overhead
<r4y> Is max connections too high? 200
<r4y> it has noincoming connections at the bottom
<geirha> not sure. Might help to ask in a deluge channel for help with specifics of deluge
<r4y> I should do what I did earlier and open deluge in the terminal and give back what the terminal says
<r4y> ?
<geirha> no idea. I've never used deluge myself
<geirha> Well, I tried it briefly once, but it doesn't actually make me an expert :)
<r4y> OK, well I meant I opened in the terminal before coming to here
<r4y> I like the layout of deluge compared to transmission, but it's nice to have more options
<r4y> I didn't realize it but since I've used Ubuntu since gutsy gibbons at least, I've been using Ubuntu since 2007 so I have 6 years of use with Ubuntu but I didn't know anything starting out
<r4y> and needed serious guidance
<r4y> This is when I started to understand:
<r4y> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=570642&page=16&p=7202943#post7202943
<r4y> 2009
<r4y> I've messed up numerous times in the past.
<r4y> Just to say for the sake of saying, I am a drummer not a rapper
<r4y> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBqwaIm6_fQ
<r4y> There aren't many seeders for that kubuntu torrent so
<r4y> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5682604/
<r4y> I made a text file for how to get zsync working which has the name How to update iso files of Ubuntu
<r4y> Thank you so much for the help and new info
<r4y> I guess now I can delete the other iso called kubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso if I want
<r4y> geirha OK, so just in case you know something: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5682615/
<r4y> sudo apt-get build-deb for python related packages?, or perhaps something else?
<geirha> harmless warnings
<geirha> deluge is using deprecated features. They still work, but at some point in the future, those features will be removed.
<geirha> I'm sure the deluge devs know about it, and fixes it in a later version
<r4y> Right, OK
<r4y> TY again, sorry for any trouble, I've got to go to get some things done.
<r4y> I am not really if there is any problem, but that's easy to say and not easy to know
<r4y> ubuntu.com: Error: Host not found (authoritative)
<r4y> The lubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso torrent
<r4y> edit trackers has http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/announce
<r4y> I guess I will leave this open, but I got to go and do some things.
<rostam> HI What is LVM snapshot? I have seen some references on building ubuntu packages using them.  thanks
<holstein> rostam: what are you trying to do?
<holstein> http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_lvm_snapshots
<rostam> Holstein: I am trying to create a build infrastructure for our own internal developed packages based on autotool. I have been researching on different tools and it seems there are many choices like pbuilder, sbuilder and frankly I am lost.
<rostam> Here is how I did for redhat 6.2
<rostam> I was able to compile and install all the binaries in a stage directories, then I created one rpm for all the binaries. that made our life very easier, I am hoping to find the same solution...
<holstein> rostam: you can do what you like.. its all open.. i would ask in a dev channel
<rostam> holstein: thank you
<rostam> what is exact name of dev channel/
<holstein> rostam: theres not one that i know of for what you are looking for.. i would ask in #ubuntu and maybe look for a mailing list
<rostam> holstein: thank you again.
<holstein> i dont know enough about it to comment..
<holstein> rostam: feel free and hang here though...
<geirha> maybe make a mother project with all the projects, and a makefile that builds them all
<rostam> geirha: yes this is what I am planning to do. I am also trying to find out if I can leverage from tools such as pbuilder/sbuild since they create a chroot or clean environment. As I said it seems there are lot us of tool out there in contract to rpm development.
<geirha> I'd just use a VM, one that gets reset daily, or when you need it
<rostam> geirha: thank you, if you also have any more reference I greatly appreciate.
<zoktar> Hello, is there a way to list installed packages against packages in my repo?, i think i have some left overs after the dist-upgrade that i would like to remove.
<holstein> zoktar: what is "your repo"?
<holstein> i usually just upgrade.. you can look in synaptic or where ever you like and see where the package source is
<zoktar> well, my repo's, the regular and various ppa's and sources. Im looking mostly for a way to list installed packages that do not exist or are different from the ones in my current repos. So that i can be sure i have everything correctly installed.
<holstein> zoktar: i run "sudo apt-get update" and i look for errors.. if any sources are "bad" or "dead", i remove/purge them
<holstein> i then run, "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and make sure everything is up to date
<holstein> dist-upgrade is *not* a distribution upgrade
<holstein> apt-get update pulls in the most recent updates from your sources
<holstein> if the ppa's break things, those things will be broken
<holstein> there is nothing in ubuntu by default to manage this functionality, since, adding ppa's is not supported
<holstein> if you add a 3rd party source, you are bascially taking reponsibility for those sources, since they are outside the default ones that are supported
<zoktar> well imaging you have installed a bunch of random packages that are not in your current repos. How would you go about finding and potentially removing them ?
<holstein> zoktar: any package manager.. i use synaptic a lot since its powerful and GUI
<holstein> !info ppa-purge
<ubot93> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr56.0.12.10 (quantal), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<holstein> if you are asking "how can i, in default ubuntu, tell what ppa's my packages are coming from?".. bascially, the answer is, that is not default ubuntu anymore
<holstein> you can use synaptic to search for any package, and see where its coming from
<holstein> you can use ppa-purge to purge any ppas that might be "bad" if you get errors when runing "sudo apt-get update"
<Unit193> synaptic can, if you want to know for a single package, apt-cache policy packagename.
<zoktar> thanks ill investigate synaptic a bit more then.
<rostam> Hi All, I am trying to create LVM snap shot, although I have plenty of disk space (here is the ouput of the vgs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5684064/) it fails for lack of space. What should I do? thanks
<holstein> rostam: if you can give it more space, i would
<rostam> holstein: Do I need to resintall from the start or ...?
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-04-07
<stlsaint> duanedesign: ping
<holstein> rostam: what you are trying to do is something i personally havent done, but if you need more space, i would try and claim that space
<holstein> should be able to mount a new partition on a hard drive to whatever directory you need
<r4y> Unhandled error in Deferred:Traceback (most recent call last):Failure: twisted.internet.error.DNSLookupError: DNS lookup failed: address 'deluge-torrent.org' not found: [Errno -5] No address associated with hostname.
<holstein> r4y: what are you trying to do?
<r4y> deluge doesn't upload and alsomakes Firefox not work or not work well, either that or something else os the problem
<r4y> I didn't look in the xsession-errors file when I was talking to geirha
<holstein> r4y: i use transmission.. i would try and isolate what is going on
<holstein> if you think deluge is causing an issue with ff, close deluge and test
<holstein> when i ping deluge-torrent.org the results are not great
<holstein> what would i do? test from a live CD to rule out the OS. test with a different user to rule out my config. test with different dns servers
<r4y> OK, try transmission then
<r4y> DeprecationWarning) /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/deluge/core/core.py:508: DeprecationWarning: Use get_session_status().   warnings.warn("Use get_session_status().",
<r4y> I tried sudo apt-get build-dep for all the dependencies I have installed for all I have installed related to Deluge
<r4y> unless I am missing a packge and their were other pakages Deluge related I don't have installed
<holstein> !info deluge
<ubot93> deluge (source: deluge): bittorrent client written in Python/PyGTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.5-1ubuntu4 (quantal), package size 17 kB, installed size 89 kB
<holstein> r4y: i would just use the one in the repos
<r4y> I am using 10.04 lucid lynx
<holstein> i would upgrade to 12.04
<holstein> you can always just try a 12.04 live CD, and see what works more easily
<r4y> You know how I feel about, sorry no
<holstein> actually, i dont
<holstein> desktop support is about over
<holstein> r4y: its just a live CD.. try the 12.04 xubuntu live CD, and see how similar it is to stock 10.04, and how much easier it is to get things working
<r4y> That's true
<holstein> you just going to use 10.04 for a few more weeks and move to some other distro?
<r4y> Sorry, I just Ubuntu 12.04 the way it is mades me sort of sick to stomach
<r4y> I really really like Ubuntu 10.04 with a passion, I don't see how I can move on
<r4y> I don't see how others can move on so easy
<holstein> r4y: you will when the support is up, in a few weeks
<r4y> it was perfect imo
<holstein> r4y: xubuntu is xfce
<holstein> xfce is a lot like the old gnome2
<r4y> I tried them
<holstein> r4y: enjoy the next few weeks then
<r4y> I didn't give them enough I guess though
<r4y> I don't see how meaning even if I new how to file bug reports I wouldn't know what to file but at least there are options
<r4y> in the given as well
<r4y> More like hell inmy eyes
<r4y> lol o well
<holstein> well, "i dont like it" isnt a bug
<r4y> no I am talking about the different problem I have been having
<holstein> r4y: you are installing applications not made for 10.04 in 10.04, which is near EOL
<r4y> lubuntufor instance has the gecko plugin working
<r4y> how can that be ported over to ubuntu 10.04?
<holstein> r4y: you can port what you like where you like.. its all open
<r4y> and fixing deluge, but at least there is other options for torrenting clients
<holstein> there is likely nothing wrong with deglue
<r4y> I asked here many times but no one was here about how to get that gecko plugin to work for Firefox
<holstein> deluge
<holstein> r4y: for firefox in 10.04
<holstein> thats what you are asking
<r4y> Right I didn't say yet that geirha said it could be my router for instance
<holstein> i would just use a PPA, if there is one, to add the current ff to 10.04
<r4y> yes gecko in Firefox 20
<r4y> actually for lubuntu firefox is version 11
<r4y> on 12.04 of lubuntu
<r4y> Hm, OK
<r4y> ppa, I guessI didn't think of that
<r4y> what is current?
<holstein> r4y: i dont use ff
<holstein> i would get a lubuntu or xubuntu live CD, and fire it up
<holstein> sudo apt-get install deluge... use the current ff
<holstein> get used to xfce or lxce
<holstein> lxde*
<holstein> i have ff 19.0.2 in 12.04
<holstein> r4y: gnome2 is gone.. and ubuntu didnt do anything
<holstein> r4y: ubuntu is providing the most current version of gnome in the repos just like it always has
<wilee-nilee> holstein, FF 20 is in the repos now. ;)
<holstein> wilee-nilee: i dont use ff
<wilee-nilee> holstein, Ah,.
<holstein> i have to say, i *loved* ubuntu 10.04.. i could set it up quickly.. and i liked the 3d stuff
<holstein> i dont miss it for myself anymore though
<r4y> I didn't use compiz fusion
<holstein> but, when i set up boxes for others, thats when i miss it..
<r4y> my brother set it up and was a resource hog
<holstein> r4y: i cant imagine what about gnome2 i couldnt replace with xfce
<holstein> r4y: if i didnt use compiz
<holstein> r4y: some say, gnome2 is a resource hog compared to xfce
<holstein> r4y: i feel like you are on a boat that is going down, and im trying to convince you.. and you arent listening
<holstein> ..here are the facts
<holstein> that desktop *is* EOL in a few weeks
<holstein> xfce *is* very similar to gnome2 in look/feel/functionality ...only a bit lighter
<holstein> there is a new version of ubnuntu freely available for you to try out via live CD
<holstein> other than that, you are on your own
<holstein> in a few weeks, you wont even be able to ask questions about 10.04 desktop in support channels. it will be OT
<r4y> I am trying but it means change, I just don't know where to go and how which is also about opinion I don't just know about intil I know and I don't know so it's not your fault
<holstein> r4y: it cant be my fault.. its also not *anyones* fault
<holstein> its an upgrade, and you dont like it.. and thats fine
<r4y> I know
<holstein> but its happening.. gnome2 is EOL..
<holstein> ubuntu didnt do it... canonnical didnt do it.. its just EOL.. from gnome
<holstein> plus, i dont consider it much of a change from gnome2 to xfce
<holstein> what are you missing? nautilus? run nautilus.. i do
<holstein> i use nautilus in openbox cause i like the functionality
<r4y> I bookmarked openbox,I'venever tried it. I am really sorry about all this. Things will be fine, I will have to find a direction, I need to go
<flyinprogramer> soo i'm dual booting my desktop; how do I disable ubuntu from mounting my windows partitions; i was hoping it would mean commenting out a couple lines in my FSTAB; but it appears with 12.10 something else is in charge; because only my root partition is listed there :|
<r4y> Are evilduanedesign and duanedesign the same person?
<r4y> holstein apparently my router doesn't support upnp
<r4y> http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r26463769-General-Motorola-NVG510-Support-UPnP-
<r4y> now deluge doesn't say no incomming connections
<r4y> Also I gathered some links related to what I wasn't saying when you asked. I just didn't want to have to explain myself again, but I understand how that can be a bad thing so anyways, sorry for this but
<r4y> irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/04/27/%23ubuntu-beginners.txt
<r4y> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/01/27/%23ubuntu-beginners.txt
<r4y> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/04/28/%23ubuntu-beginners.txt
<r4y> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/04/30/%23ubuntu-beginners.txt
<r4y> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/01/16/%23ubuntu-beginners.txt
<r4y> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/01/29/%23ubuntu-beginners.txt
<r4y> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/01/28/%23ubuntu-beginners.txt
<r4y> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/02/02/%23ubuntu-beginners.txt
<r4y> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/03/01/%23ubuntu-beginners.txt
<r4y> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/03/12/%23ubuntu-beginners.txt
<r4y> OK, sorry but it took me a long time to gather those links
<r4y> Take care peace out and sorry, bye
<r4y> Also this: http://imagebin.org/253112
<r4y> And as shown before in one of the logs: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linuxquestions-org-member-success-stories-23/getting-flash-plug-in-to-work-with-older-cpus-4175420481/
<r4y> What I last typed was for duan not holstein
<andre> anyone here to help me please?
<wilee-nilee> andre, Statew your problem for help. ;)
<wilee-nilee> state*
<andre> ok wilee
<andre> i have ubuntu 12.10  and my graphical card is Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset x86/MMX/SSE2
<andre> but the colors  appears that way http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/capturadeecrade20130407.png/
<andre> i find a webpage with drivers maybe for my videocard  https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/2013/2013q1-intel-graphics-stack-release
<andre> but i dont know how to install
<andre> maybe you is my help
<andre> :)
